# Suunto Traverse



## HIKESOLO

So, I watched the video on youtube here, then took the comments the poster made and got them translated. Came out to the following from Google Translate...

_The Finnish firm specializing in measuring instruments, Suunto, will release in the spring of 2016 a new model for Outdoor clock in Traverse Suunto. It is not a specific watch for trail running and will not replace the Ambit 3, but was able to incorporate a belt / strap / wadget to measure the pulse. The Traverse will be aimed primarily at the Outdoor GPS and navigation in general. For this, the barometer also include Traverse Suunto priced at 399 euros and 80 grams, the Traverse Suunto is slightly narrower than the Ambit and a little lighter range. In addition to reading mobile notifications on the device, the novelty will be that incorporate vibration notifications for themselves or for applications such as alarm.Traverse Suunto autonomy will be about 100 hours if we connected the GPS accuracy of a point every minute, or about 14 hours if we go up to a point precision every second.Suunto sources have confirmed it expects the new model to replace the Ambit 3 (which, incidentally, probably no longer called Ambit) incorporates the GPS antenna in the ring and thatinherits the benefits of this Traverse Suunto.Thus, the Suunto Traverse is a pioneer that will give way to a new generation and Suunto watches line. Personally we liked the design much more than most brand models. The thing promises.

_All I know is no matter what the heck this thing does, I'm looking forward to it. The start and finish of this text contradicts itself, so it's unclearif it is the "new" Ambit series, but I'm excited either way!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

EatPlayLift said:


> So, I watched the video on youtube here, then took the comments the poster made and got them translated. Came out to the following from Google Translate...
> 
> _The Finnish firm specializing in measuring instruments, Suunto, will release in the spring of 2016 a new model for Outdoor clock in Traverse Suunto. It is not a specific watch for trail running and will not replace the Ambit 3, but was able to incorporate a belt / strap / wadget to measure the pulse. The Traverse will be aimed primarily at the Outdoor GPS and navigation in general. For this, the barometer also include Traverse Suunto priced at 399 euros and 80 grams, the Traverse Suunto is slightly narrower than the Ambit and a little lighter range. In addition to reading mobile notifications on the device, the novelty will be that incorporate vibration notifications for themselves or for applications such as alarm.Traverse Suunto autonomy will be about 100 hours if we connected the GPS accuracy of a point every minute, or about 14 hours if we go up to a point precision every second.Suunto sources have confirmed it expects the new model to replace the Ambit 3 (which, incidentally, probably no longer called Ambit) incorporates the GPS antenna in the ring and thatinherits the benefits of this Traverse Suunto.Thus, the Suunto Traverse is a pioneer that will give way to a new generation and Suunto watches line. Personally we liked the design much more than most brand models. The thing promises.
> 
> _All I know is no matter what the heck this thing does, I'm looking forward to it. The start and finish of this text contradicts itself, so it's unclearif it is the "new" Ambit series, but I'm excited either way!


It is not, but there's a good chance (not confirmed) that the post-Ambit design will be similar (i.e., no more antenna bulge)


----------



## martowl

EatPlayLift said:


> So, I watched the video on youtube here, then took the comments the poster made and got them translated. Came out to the following from Google Translate..._
> 
> _All I know is no matter what the heck this thing does, I'm looking forward to it. The start and finish of this text contradicts itself, so it's unclearif it is the "new" Ambit series, but I'm excited either way!


Unfortunately, the videos are all Private now, at least I cannot view them.


----------



## morey000

Well, that's a pretty exciting list of features. So- the "not a replacement for the Ambit 3" has:

Long Battery Life
GPS with multiple update times (1s, 1min)
Bluetooth
*Vibration Alerts !!*
Thinner
Pressure Sensor
GPS Antenna moved to the Bezel (Hopefully a better RF design than the Fenix3 implementation- which apparently isn't very good)

I didn't see the video before it was made private, but the front image of the Traverse... looks pretty darn similar to the Ambit series.

Sounds like everything necessary to make me want to upgrade from my Ambit2, and a direct competitor to the Fenix3. If it's not specifically for trail running and other outdoor multisports (i.e. an Ambit4)- it sure has all the hardware pieces for it. Suunto would have to intentionally reduce its firmware capabilities to make it NOT an Ambit 4.

Basically- what I'd like to purchase, is a Fenix 3... that works reliably and is accurate. (unlike the current offering from Garmin) It sure seems like that is what Suunto is going after. Anything else would just be a non-competitive product.

Take my money Suunto!


----------



## Deputy Dave

https://trademarks.justia.com/866/12/traverse-86612284.html


----------



## bruceames

If I recall correctly, the X9 series had a cylindrical antenna, so I hope it's just as good or better than the Ambit one. For me, 95% of a training watch is accuracy and reliability and the other 5% form factor. If the watch is thinner than I hope battery life is not compromised either.


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> If I recall correctly, the X9 series had a cylindrical antenna, so I hope it's just as good or better than the Ambit one. For me, 95% of a training watch is accuracy and reliability and the other 5% form factor. If the watch is thinner than I hope battery life is not compromised either.


I totally agree with you Bruce. I love the battery life on my Ambit3, which will give me 20h on a 1sec GPS fix in an actual race!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Lucky me had a chance to see it before it went private!

It kind of looked like a Suunto Core brushed steel:









With a Milk Duds looking orange strap and a Suunto Ambit looking face. The bezel was kind of like the same grey as the Fenix 3 Grey/Sapphire. So a blend of a Core and a fenix 3 look wise!


----------



## HIKESOLO

For those who weren't able to catch a glimpse of it.


----------



## martowl

EatPlayLift said:


> For those who weren't able to catch a glimpse of it.


Looks like the existing Ambit screen and Sapphire bezel. For me to upgrade from the Ambit3 to the successor (I realize that is not the Traverse) would require significant changes, including screen resolution and functionality...vibration alerts added to a bit thinner case won't do it for me, otherwise I am sticking with the Ambit3.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

martowl said:


> Looks like the existing Ambit screen and Sapphire bezel. For me to upgrade from the Ambit3 to the successor (I realize that is not the Traverse) would require significant changes, including screen resolution and functionality...vibration alerts added to a bit thinner case won't do it for me, otherwise I am sticking with the Ambit3.


See (my) comment on my blog re. different product lines at Suunto... I'd say that that's part of the idea behind the Traverse: to bring GPS functionality (back) to the outdoors line, maybe(!) to implement a new design, but probably not to challenge the Ambit3 (or even the successor to the Ambit line).

Honestly, what I wonder most, re. the successor question... Well, wait, I might want to put that on the "Ambit 4" thread and leave this here be about the Traverse...


----------



## twelveone

here's a cached image of the video that shows the watch face:









edit: sorry, just seen the pics on page 1!


----------



## pa7a7oz




----------



## koulik

OK, so Ambit3 without externalized antenna :/ Little disappointing.. I was expecting something more innovative after last three similar Ambit models..


----------



## Krispy Run

koulik said:


> OK, so Ambit3 without externalized antenna :/ Little disappointing.. I was expecting something more innovative after last three similar Ambit models..


The integrated antenna is a nice update, assuming accuracy does not suffer. Disappointed that the screen looks unchanged.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Looks like it counts actual steps! I know a lot of people don't care about that but I've gotten used to counting daily step totals while trying to lose weight so this is a nice addition. I sent a tweet to Suunto a while back begging for a Core type watch that incorporated activity tracking. Woohoo!


----------



## mrhizzo

pa7a7oz said:


> View attachment 4892426
> View attachment 4892450


Stunning! I need one now!


----------



## twelveone

Video isn't private anymore. Who wants to translate?


----------



## mrhizzo

Stunning! I need it. Any clue when will be available?


----------



## Deputy Dave

twelveone said:


> Video isn't private anymore. Who wants to translate?


A beautiful and ancient language...but my simple short-sighted mind immediately takes me back to Hank Azaria's character in *America's Sweethearts* in the _"I'm-not-invited-to-the-honket?"_ scene about a press junket...

For those with more time:

America's Sweethearts: I'm Not Invited To The Honket Clip (2001) - Video Detective


----------



## matej123

I notice the screen is so small and it seems it has no better resolution, we are in 2015 so Suunto you must do better. And i am dissapont with the design, Fenix 3 is much prettier.


----------



## morey000

matej123 said:


> I notice the screen is so small and it seems it has no better resolution, we are in 2015 so Suunto you must do better. And i am dissapont with the design, Fenix 3 is much prettier.


I can see the engineers at Suunto being pissed off. "You wanted vibration alerts, we squeezed that in there. You wanted to get rid of the antenna bump- we did that too. And now you're complaining that it's not pretty enough? then go buy the damn Fenix3 with a GPS that doesn't work and firmware that freezes- and see if you're any happier."

agreed. the Fenix is better looking. can't have everything.


----------



## karokajoka

morey000 said:


> I can see the engineers at Suunto being pissed off. "You wanted vibration alerts, we squeezed that in there. You wanted to get rid of the antenna bump- we did that too. And now you're complaining that it's not pretty enough? then go buy the damn Fenix3 with a GPS that doesn't work and firmware that freezes- and see if you're any happier."
> 
> agreed. the Fenix is better looking. can't have everything.


Yep. 100 times out of 100 I'd rather have a watch that is reliable, accurate, and can take a beating. I'd wear my Ambit 2 every day if not for the antenna (and since the Core is my daily).

In my opinion, take an Ambit 2, pull off the antenna, give it a vibrating alert and Bluetooth sync to Windows / Android / iPhone with notifications, and that's a watch I'd never take off. Ever. If the Traverse can do that and keep the Ambit 2's accuracy, it's a winner.


----------



## HIKESOLO

karokajoka said:


> Yep. 100 times out of 100 I'd rather have a watch that is reliable, accurate, and can take a beating. I'd wear my Ambit 2 every day if not for the antenna (and since the Core is my daily).
> 
> In my opinion, take an Ambit 2, pull off the antenna, give it a vibrating alert and Bluetooth sync to Windows / Android / iPhone with notifications, and that's a watch I'd never take off. Ever. If the Traverse can do that and keep the Ambit 2's accuracy, it's a winner.


Agreed. Add in step tracking so that no separate device needs to be worn and I would cherish that bad boy for life. Garmin may come out with the flashy stuff, but I'm much more for function over form. Between the two companies I feel like Suunto is the closest to accomplishing both form AND function.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Just an FYI - Ray from DCRAINMAKER.com told me today that the Traverse is expected to be available in October. I had heard Spring 2016 so I'm not sure if he has some inside knowledge or something. But October would be a lot better than Spring 2016! He also confirmed it will be available on clevertraining.com at some point for shipment in October. 

Oh how I hope this is true.


----------



## mrhizzo

Please, before October 5. I will be in the Scandinavia until this date.


----------



## HIKESOLO

I'm hoping that the width of the strap is like the Core, 24mm. I just ordered a ton of Nato straps (well, 5) in 24mm for my Core.


----------



## matej123

EatPlayLift said:


> Just an FYI - Ray from DCRAINMAKER.com told me today that the Traverse is expected to be available in October. I had heard Spring 2016 so I'm not sure if he has some inside knowledge or something. But October would be a lot better than Spring 2016! He also confirmed it will be available on clevertraining.com at some point for shipment in October.
> 
> Oh how I hope this is true.


I think the Traverse is comming in October and Spring 2016 is reserved for Ambit4.


----------



## mondoshawan

no ANT+ logo printed on the backside… i'll stick with my Ambit2


----------



## mooney058

mondoshawan said:


> no ANT+ logo printed on the backside&#8230; i'll stick with my Ambit2


Would ANT+ be useful for a outdoor/trekking watch?


----------



## morey000

mooney058 said:


> Would ANT+ be useful for a outdoor/trekking watch?


not essential. Might be nice to be able to communicate with an external temp sensor (like the Garmin Tempe). Or- for long treks; some ultra runners use a footpod as to not use up their battery on GPS. (and they may already own an ANT+ footpod, but I presume you can buy BT ones?). I think it would just be for those that already own a variety of ANT+ sensors. HR and such.

It looks like a nice watch. the key differences- improved packaging, vibe sensor, are what we've been asking for. *what I don't understand is why this just isn't the Ambit 4? Once you've got a GPS sensor in there and a processor- why hobble the firmware and not just give it the full multisport capability that the Ambits have? 
*
Unless they still need time to clean up the firmware differences, and are going to release a hobbled version (the Traverse), kind of like the A2R, and then just charge a bit more for the full multisport Ambit4 which will be based on the same platform?

Or, they use this platform for a few versions- like a running specific and and outdoor specific and charge $249 for it, and then release a fully featured A4 next year that includes a color screen, bigger battery for a 30hr 1s GPS life and such, for $450?


----------



## Damienr8

mondoshawan said:


> no ANT+ logo printed on the backside&#8230; i'll stick with my Ambit2


This is not a triathlon / Marathon / Endurance watch, it's a trekking/hiking/outdoors watch. Stick with your Ambit2 until the 4 (or whatever they will call it) is released - I'm doing the same!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

mondoshawan said:


> no ANT+ logo printed on the backside&#8230; i'll stick with my Ambit2


For a long, long time. When the A3 came out and switched over to BTLE only, I asked about that:

In the lead developer's words, _"we think Bluetooth Smart is the future, and decided to make a clean shift from one ecosystem to the other at this point."

_So, don't expect ANT+ to come back (unless of course someone reconsidered, but I think they'll rather invest that energy into new products and app connectivity). Source


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

morey000 said:


> not essential. Might be nice to be able to communicate with an external temp sensor (like the Garmin Tempe). Or- for long treks; some ultra runners use a footpod as to not use up their battery on GPS. (and they may already own an ANT+ footpod, but I presume you can buy BT ones?). I think it would just be for those that already own a variety of ANT+ sensors. HR and such.
> 
> It looks like a nice watch. the key differences- improved packaging, vibe sensor, are what we've been asking for. *what I don't understand is why this just isn't the Ambit 4? Once you've got a GPS sensor in there and a processor- why hobble the firmware and not just give it the full multisport capability that the Ambits have?
> *
> Unless they still need time to clean up the firmware differences, and are going to release a hobbled version (the Traverse), kind of like the A2R, and then just charge a bit more for the full multisport Ambit4 which will be based on the same platform?
> 
> Or, they use this platform for a few versions- like a running specific and and outdoor specific and charge $249 for it, and then release a fully featured A4 next year that includes a color screen, bigger battery for a 30hr 1s GPS life and such, for $450?


I'm pretty sure it will become easier to understand a) when the Traverse info is actually released and b) when we see what comes after the Ambit family... Lots of work go into things that may seem like small changes.


----------



## matej123

I am not sure what do you mean whit this. So there wont be Ambit 4, but there will be new family of products for multisports? And what is the timeline?


----------



## peacemaker885

Looks nice! I hope the final weight would be below 100g..


----------



## koulik




----------



## Joakim Agren

koulik said:


> View attachment 4930129


Very nice!

Significantly better looking when using negative display!:-!

Indeed looks very much like a next generation Core to me!b-)

But problematic is the price 399 Euro is to much for resin strap version. It should not be more then 250-299 Euro max!:rodekaart


----------



## TS149

Negative displays always look great in pictures. The reality, however, has never measured up.


----------



## Damienr8

TS149 said:


> Negative displays always look great in pictures. The reality, however, has never measured up.


Absolutely 100%, primary reason my Core is a regular black with positive display. The negative display, while very cool and stealthy, is not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## morey000

Damienr8 said:


> Absolutely 100%, primary reason my Core is a regular black with positive display. The negative display, while very cool and stealthy, is not worth it in my opinion.


One of my favorite features of the Ambit series - is the ability to select and easily swap positive and negative displays. Generally I like the look of the negative (dark background) for daily wear. My sports moves are generally set to default to positive display (white background). Except- when I run in the dark (pretty frequent in the winter months), use of the backlight has an inverting effect, and I swap the display. There are a number of conditions that the negative display either looks better or is easier to read. For swimming- I often find the negative display better. Depends on the lighting tho'.

anyway- I like having the choice. I think the point TS149 was making, was that the deep black of the background shown in the marketing photos, never looks quite as good in reality. which is true.


----------



## boofhead123

Damienr8 said:


> Absolutely 100%, primary reason my Core is a regular black with positive display. The negative display, while very cool and stealthy, is not worth it in my opinion.


This is exactly what i thought when i was looking at a core. ended up with the negative display and i have to say that i love it. not sure if i would go back to a positive now.


----------



## TS149

morey000 said:


> I think the point TS149 was making, was that the deep black of the background shown in the marketing photos, never looks quite as good in reality. which is true.


Exactly. If only they were as good as the advertisement photos...

This is why my Brushed Stainless Core got a module transplant to a positive display. That's about the most perfect watch to me.


----------



## Sergio69

Damienr8 said:


> Absolutely 100%, primary reason my Core is a regular black with positive display. The negative display, while very cool and stealthy, is not worth it in my opinion.


I confirm, I've sold a Core all black to buy a regular black, positive display is much better to read!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## twelveone

Some official details available now:
http://www.outsidemedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/SUUNTO.SS16.Presskit.r04.pdf

Amused with the mistake of leaving the Ambit3 Peak spiel on the Traverse page...


----------



## pjc3

Real time breadcrumb view!!!!


----------



## matej123

I have mixed fellings about this watch. It is nice, but screen is so small and no temperature senzr,no maps, no HR and detailed HR info, no recovery time, no multisport - for most time i am hiking, but sometimes i run and swim and bike and some other sports, and in this sports this watch is useless.


----------



## morey000

matej123 said:


> ...sometimes i run and swim and bike and some other sports, and in this sports this watch is useless.


That's what Gerald has been telling us.


----------



## klh

Well, up to 100 hours battery life while recording GPS, and the option to finally put a band of my choosing on it. I'll be watching out for it.
Waiting for the full feature set though.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## wydim

matej123 said:


> I have mixed fellings about this watch. It is nice, but screen is so small and no temperature senzr,no maps, no HR and detailed HR info, no recovery time, no multisport - for most time i am hiking, but sometimes i run and swim and bike and some other sports, and in this sports this watch is useless.


Read again, Matej : accessories available : Suunto smart sensor (that's the HR belt) , maybe you have to purchase it separatly because HR measurement is not targeted toward the hiking crowd, but still, it's available.

I really like the new form factor and the bracelet color (still have to experience the feel of it). But it's not a watch for me. The way I see it, it's an Ambit3RUN + barometer + improve battery life.


----------



## HIKESOLO

I'm so confused. I wonder if we can add custom sports to the watch through Movescount like their normal watches. Also, it doesn't have the "Works with Strava" logo on the page like the others. This darn thing is so mysterious. I wish they'd just announce it officially, or at least on a larger scale. Perhaps some more info on their site. I mostly walk and hike. If I can have both walking and hiking profiles on the watch, be able to upload to Movescount and Strava then I'd buy this in a second. I don't even really care about HR.


----------



## bruceames

wydim said:


> The way I see it, it's an Ambit3RUN + barometer + improve battery life.


Improved battery life? You mean from the Run?

It looks like battery life will be the same as A3.

In any case, the really curious part is the accuracy of that antenna. The X9 series had a ring antenna and they were not very good. That's probably why Suunto went to the antenna design they have now on the Ambit series. So hopefully they came up with a way to make it just as good or better in the interim.


----------



## Floridave

I agree with bruceames. After living through the Fenix 3 fiasco, I'm leery of the bezel antenna until we get reports from real users, hopefully Suunto will have it worked out and keep GPS accuracy a priority, unlike Garmin.



bruceames said:


> In any case, the really curious part is the accuracy of that antenna. The X9 series had a ring antenna and they were not very good. That's probably why Suunto went to the antenna design they have now on the Ambit series. So hopefully they came up with a way to make it just as good or better in the interim.


----------



## rickNP

+1 to both posts above. While I do feel the A2 & A3 are a bit odd-feeling with that antenna bump, I've kind of worn them as badges of honor, a tribute to placing GPS accuracy as a priority rather than as an afterthought. Plus I got used to the feeling and stopped noticing it much. Throwing the antenna into the bezel as the Fenix3 did (and apparently the X9 as bruceames pointed out) would definitely have me waiting on the sidelines for a lot of testing before purchasing.


----------



## sathomasga

rickNP said:


> +1 to both posts above. While I do feel the A2 & A3 are a bit odd-feeling with that antenna bump, I've kind of worn them as badges of honor, a tribute to placing GPS accuracy as a priority rather than as an afterthought. Plus I got used to the feeling and stopped noticing it much. Throwing the antenna into the bezel as the Fenix3 did (and apparently the X9 as bruceames pointed out) would definitely have me waiting on the sidelines for a lot of testing before purchasing.


I don't normally +1 posts because it's just extra noise, but I've got to do so here just in case someone from Suunto is reading. I returned my Fenix3 to REI specifically because of the GPS accuracy issue, and now I'm a happy owner of an Ambit3 Peak. I sure hope Suunto can implement a bezel antenna better than Garmin.


----------



## newtonfb

From what I know the Traverse looks to be a disappointment. I have an A3 Peak right now. I had the Fenix 3 for a little while but the accuracy issues were awful. While I do mostly only use my watch for Hiking and running, it is an everyday watch for me. If this is a "hiking watch" I dont see how it only has 100 hr GPS. The peak now has 200hr in the latest update which is awesome. Heres to hoping the Ambit 4 is a bigger upgrade....


----------



## Paltorp

"Made and tested in Finland" a little poke in a Garmin sore spot?


----------



## gaijin

Paltorp said:


> "Made and tested in Finland" a little poke in a Garmin sore spot?


More likely to assure folks it is not like the "Made in China" CORE ;-)


----------



## Paltorp

You're probably right Gaijin, although the Fenix3 comes across as a little half baked. It might be fine under ideal conditions but for serious trail running it's useless. 

I hope that either the Traverse comes with trail running capabilities or that the Ambit successor will adopt the Traverse form factor... If the bezel antenna works


----------



## Damienr8

morey000 said:


> One of my favorite features of the Ambit series - is the ability to select and easily swap positive and negative displays. Generally I like the look of the negative (dark background) for daily wear. My sports moves are generally set to default to positive display (white background). Except- when I run in the dark (pretty frequent in the winter months), use of the backlight has an inverting effect, and I swap the display. There are a number of conditions that the negative display either looks better or is easier to read. For swimming- I often find the negative display better. Depends on the lighting tho'.
> 
> anyway- I like having the choice. I think the point TS149 was making, was that the deep black of the background shown in the marketing photos, never looks quite as good in reality. which is true.


While i agree that having a swappable negative/positive display is a cool feature, I have never, ever seen a condition where the negative display is better than the positive. The only merits i see to the negative display is for the coolness/stealth factor. I've owned 2 cores, a Black Alu and a Regular black and the regular with positive display dominates visibility in all conditions including low light and underwater.


----------



## margusl

It really comes down to personal preferences - I've used black Ambit as a day to day watch for last 2+ years and while I can't argue against somewhat better visibility of pos. display, I've switched over from negative only in few special occasions and I was clad I had that option. But generally dark on light just feels wrong . Before Ambit I was wearing Suunto T-series watches quite often, all with positive displays. 
If screen switch option would be dropped, it would be a step back for many.


----------



## pjc3

Damienr8 said:


> While i agree that having a swappable negative/positive display is a cool feature, I have never, ever seen a condition where the negative display is better than the positive.


For the Ambit type display (not a polarised LCD), Negative display at night is far superior when back lit.


----------



## sathomasga

Damienr8 said:


> I have never, ever seen a condition where the negative display is better than the positive.


Well, that's one person's *opinion*.

In my case I prefer the negative display as the day-to-day watch face because:

1. A positive display reminds me too much of cheap Armitron LCD watches from K-Mart.
2. By setting all activities to positive display, it's easy to distinguish daily watch mode from activity mode with the briefest of glances.


----------



## HIKESOLO

So if the Traverse is coming out in October (as rumored) wouldn't you think they'd officially announce it soonish? 

I've heard Traverse is being released in October and the Ambit 4 in Spring 2016. No idea if that is true though. But one would think if October was real they'd be officially announcing it soon or have something on their website.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

EatPlayLift said:


> So if the Traverse is coming out in October (as rumored) wouldn't you think they'd officially announce it soonish?
> 
> I've heard Traverse is being released in October and the Ambit 4 in Spring 2016. No idea if that is true though. But one would think if October was real they'd be officially announcing it soon or have something on their website.


Suunto like to announce things when they are very close to release (and to actually being finished) rather than long beforehand (and with the possibility that things still change). Except for into to the trade, since people there need to get in their orders at certain times, thus need to know about upcoming stuff at least somewhat sooner (especially when there's a trade fair taking place at kinda the right time)... Exactly what made things a liiiiittle odd with the Traverse, since news shown at a trade fair would of course make it to the public.


----------



## Damienr8

Hi Guys,
Looks like there is an update regarding price and availability: Images and text taken from the following source: Suunto Traverse - neue GPS-Uhr wird bald offiziell vorgestellt | tourenwelt

_SUUNTO TRAVERSE - NEW GPS CLOCK WILL SOON OFFICIALLY PRESENTED_
_Category: News | registered on 14 August 2015 from Christophe Simon_

_Suunto traverse 03_
_The Finnish company Suunto introduced the Suunto Traverse soon launch a new GPS clock for mountaineers, trekkers and hikers before. The Traverse has, like the Suunto Ambit3 series , all major sensors, such as GPS receivers, barometer, thermometer and so on board. Another new feature is the long-awaited by many vibrating alert. Also in the shape it is in Traverse Suunto small but subtle changes. In addition to a thinner and lighter design, the GPS antenna disappears completely into the housing. Already on the outdoor 2015 in Friedrichshafen we could take a quick look at the Suunto Traverse and received the following information._
_Suunto Austria Chief Mag. Matthias Rieder explains that the Traverse explicitly not a successor to the Ambit3 is. Rather, the target groups of the Traverse are climbers, hikers and trekkers. Consequently, the lack Suunto Traverse compared to Ambit series the multisport features. A heart rate monitor is initially not included Suunto Traverse. However, the GPS clock is compatible with the Smart Sensor of Ambit 3. This can be used without restriction to the crossmember. The Suunto Smart Sensor is also available separately._
_The new Suunto Traverse is a little lighter and thinner than the clocks of Ambit series. The GPS antenna has now found directly in the housing space._

_SUUNTO TRAVERSE GETS VIBRATOR_
_What many expected pleased is the integrated vibration module of the Traverse. It is used in various alarms such as alarm level, driven. At the same time is the housing, again as compared to Ambit3, become thinner and lighter. The integrated strap "nose" with the GPS module Ambit3 has completely disappeared in the Suunto Traverse. The GPS antenna is now in the housing. The Traverse is completely integrated into the Movescount system. When transferring tracks to the clock to the expected altitude can be displayed in the Traverse. Due to longer battery life Suunto has waived a color display. The built-up display is compliant in terms of size and resolution that the Suunto Ambit3 ._
_The Suunto Traverse is therefore for the climbers the worthy successor of the legendary Suunto Vector. The latter will be according to our information, no longer produced in the near future._
_When display the Traverse Suunto incorporates proven. Display size and resolution are the same as in the Ambit2 / Ambit3._

_RELEASE DATE AND PRICE_
_When Suunto Traverse there are still no exact release date now a confirmed price and release date. Appearance is the GPS clock fix in October 2015 and for a price of € 399, - go over the counter_
_A word about the much anticipated Suunto Ambit4. If and when we can expect the latest scion of the Ambit series is so far not yet been determined, it is expected this year but no longer appear._


----------



## mrhizzo

Really nice. And about the step counter?


----------



## wydim

that translation gave me headaches... o|


----------



## matej123

I agree. I read the last sentence 5 times and sentence does not make sense at all.


----------



## bruceames

Why are they releasing a trekking watch in October anyway? That's getting pretty close to the off-peak season in most market areas.


----------



## morey000

bruceames said:


> Why are they releasing a trekking watch in October anyway? That's getting pretty close to the off-peak season in most market areas.


Clearly - Suunto's rollout (if you want to call it that) of the Traverse, is a complete mess. It's not on their web site. Is it officially announced? unless they are trying a 'leak' method, thinking that will build momentum? I dunno.

Also- seems like they could just have a Traverse with all the same hardware in it, and plop in multisport firmware and call it an Ambit 4. Perhaps that's what they're doing- but (unlike garmin) don't want to ruin their stellar reputation of having a solid, reliable, bug free watch, and are actually getting the firmware right... BEFORE they sell it.


----------



## martowl

morey000 said:


> Clearly - Suunto's rollout (if you want to call it that) of the Traverse, is a complete mess. It's not on their web site. Is it officially announced? unless they are trying a 'leak' method, thinking that will build momentum? I dunno.
> 
> Also- seems like they could just have a Traverse with all the same hardware in it, and plop in multisport firmware and call it an Ambit 4. Perhaps that's what they're doing- but (unlike garmin) don't want to ruin their stellar reputation of having a solid, reliable, bug free watch, and are actually getting the firmware right... BEFORE they sell it.


I did find this for those that are interested. It is a pdf for Suunto's watches and includes the Traverse. It provides some comparison between the Peak3 and Traverse.


----------



## NatGy

martowl said:


> I did find this for those that are interested. It is a pdf for Suunto's watches and includes the Traverse. It provides some comparison between the Peak3 and Traverse.


I wonder if that pdf is a fake. I cannot imagine a document with such a mistake in the description being released by Suunto.


----------



## wydim

bruceames said:


> Why are they releasing a trekking watch in October anyway? That's getting pretty close to the off-peak season in most market areas.


Mountaineering, alpinism, snowshoeing, skiing, telemarking are all "explorer's" activities for the "off-season" that is winter and could be taken care by the new Traverse.

Also, the traverse could be considered like a training and experimenting ground for the new design (GPS antenna in the bezel) that they want for the ambit4. Maybe they want to do some large scale testing and see the public's reaction to the accuracy. If it works, they'll make the ambit4 the same way


----------



## clonetrooper

I got a Fenix and it froze only once because of the timer. Other then that...no issues. But the design of the Traverse is not to innovative. Looks way to slick. Reminds me a lot of the Lumi (I got one for my wife a few years ago).


----------



## bruceames

wydim said:


> Mountaineering, alpinism, snowshoeing, skiing, telemarking are all "explorer's" activities for the "off-season" that is winter and could be taken care by the new Traverse.
> 
> Also, the traverse could be considered like a training and experimenting ground for the new design (GPS antenna in the bezel) that they want for the ambit4. Maybe they want to do some large scale testing and see the public's reaction to the accuracy. If it works, they'll make the ambit4 the same way


I'm aware of those activities you mention, but that doesn't make the overall usage curve any less "off season". I haven't run across any posts yet here that discuss using their watch for skiiing, mountaineering or snowboarding (although granted I mainly read threads related to the Ambit), so my guess is that they don't get used that way as much, compared to summer activities.

You're second point is very valid however.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

I really want to say that you guys are overthinking things (and may still get surprised)... but then, that's pretty much what WUS is here for


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> I'm aware of those activities you mention, but that doesn't make the overall usage curve any less "off season". I haven't run across any posts yet here that discuss using their watch for skiiing, mountaineering or snowboarding (although granted I mainly read threads related to the Ambit), so my guess is that they don't get used that way as much, compared to summer activities.
> 
> You're second point is very valid however.


I use my watch quite extensively for skiing and mountaineering. I purchased gear last season to begin SkiMo racing this year so it (my Ambit) will be used for that.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> I really want to say that you guys are overthinking things (and may still get surprised)... but then, that's pretty much what WUS is here for


We wouldn't have to overthink things if Suunto would just release the damn details, haha.


----------



## morey000

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> I really want to say that you guys are overthinking things (and may still get surprised)... ...


Will we be _pleasantly_ surprised?


----------



## HIKESOLO

Starting to "sort of" show up on some sites, perhaps accidentally...

http://m.lapolicegear.com/suunto-traverse-outdoor-watch.html


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

morey000 said:


> Will we be _pleasantly_ surprised?


Are we WUSsies ever satisfied enough with anything to be pleasantly surprised? JeffC isn't moderator anymore but is around, and it seems time for one of his old "Still no espresso?!" comments...


----------



## sathomasga

EatPlayLift said:


> We wouldn't have to overthink things if Suunto would just release the damn details, haha.


Seems that if the "Ambit4" was going to use the exact same hardware as the Traverse, Suunto would have enough confidence to announce it as well. To me, that suggests that the "Ambit4" is getting a hardware update above and beyond what's in the Traverse. Although I'd love to see dual ANT+/BTLE support, that seems rather implausible. Perhaps Suunto's working on a color LCD display to maintain parity with Garmin, though, as a previous Fenix3 owner, I'd have to say that the color LCD left a lot to be desired in terms of readability. (Though, any other color display would presumably destroy the battery life.)


----------



## HIKESOLO

sathomasga said:


> Seems that if the "Ambit4" was going to use the exact same hardware as the Traverse, Suunto would have enough confidence to announce it as well. To me, that suggests that the "Ambit4" is getting a hardware update above and beyond what's in the Traverse. Although I'd love to see dual ANT+/BTLE support, that seems rather implausible. Perhaps Suunto's working on a color LCD display to maintain parity with Garmin, though, as a previous Fenix3 owner, I'd have to say that the color LCD left a lot to be desired in terms of readability. (Though, any other color display would presumably destroy the battery life.)


I'd actually be ok without a color screen. I'd prefer longer battery life to a color screen. If the new watches still have great battery life, vibration alerts, and the same GPS quality WITHOUT the GPS knob then I'll be a happy camper. I think it's in Suunto's best interest to release the details because there are A LOT of unhappy people with the Fenix 3 who are looking at competitors now. Garmin has a recent history of making users beta testers and it's Suunto's time to capitalize on that. Just give us some details Suunto!


----------



## Damienr8

Hi Again Guys, saw some more news posted on activejunkie.com with a new picture of the black model! Link here and information below: 5 Futuristic Pieces of Gear from Outdoor Retailer | Active Junky

_"The new Traverse is the latest in Suunto's long line of groundbreaking adventure watches. Already packed with standard Suunto features like an altimeter, barometer and compass, the Traverse brings some new high-tech goodies to the market. Conquering previously unexplored terrain is easy with the Traverse's updated map features, which allow for preloading maps with turn-by-turn GPS directions. As you hike, vibrations alert you when you're close to your next turn. Bonus: a built-in flashlight comes in handy when the sun goes down. Be on the look out for a release date."

_


----------



## martowl

Damienr8 said:


> Hi Again Guys, saw some more news posted on activejunkie.com with a new picture of the black model! Link here and information below: 5 Futuristic Pieces of Gear from Outdoor Retailer | Active Junky
> 
> _"The new Traverse is the latest in Suunto's long line of groundbreaking adventure watches. Already packed with standard Suunto features like an altimeter, barometer and compass, the Traverse brings some new high-tech goodies to the market. Conquering previously unexplored terrain is easy with the Traverse's updated map features, which allow for preloading maps with turn-by-turn GPS directions. As you hike, vibrations alert you when you're close to your next turn. Bonus: a built-in flashlight comes in handy when the sun goes down. Be on the look out for a release date."
> 
> _


I like the maps feature, assuming that will be incorporated into the new Ambit replacement, it would be great!


----------



## Krispy Run

martowl said:


> I like the maps feature, assuming that will be incorporated into the new Ambit replacement, it would be great!


Absolutely! I'd love to be able to load a custom map, like you can with the Garmin Fenix1/2 models. The F1/F2 mapping worked in a pinch, but they suffer from slow processing and poor screen quality. The higher resolution color screen of the F3 was a welcome improvement when in the map (track/route) view. Hopefully, Suunto includes variable zoom and improved screen resolution in the Ambit replacement. The Ambit's current single level zoom on routes is less than ideal.


----------



## pjc3

martowl said:


> I like the maps feature, assuming that will be incorporated into the new Ambit replacement, it would be great!


I am dubious as to whether the map feature is anything more than breadcrumb view. But I am more than happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## HIKESOLO

I asked a retailer to check their system on expected release date. I'm able to confirm that Suunto has October 15th slated as the official release date. Should show up to retailers soon thereafter.


----------



## WatchFreak_71

Does anyone know does Traverse have Apps? 

The step count feature sounds interested, I hope the count can also be shown in MovesCount. If yes, I might consider replacing my Ambit 3 with Traverse.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Still pretty amazed that Suunto hasn't put this on their site or anything considering we are only a month and a half out. You'd think they'd want to build up interest. 

I do also hope Suunto includes daily step data into Movescount as well. Perhaps some sort of way to view steps by day, and keep a running tally of total steps, record for most steps in a day, month, etc similar to how Garmin does it.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

"It's alright, it's alright... She moves in mysterious ways"

No, but seriously, no. Not Suunto's style to "build interest". When the product is finalized (as long as anything ever gets finalized in this day and age of upgradeability) and in production, then the info goes out.


----------



## HIKESOLO

I thought I was a fairly patient person, but this whole Traverse thing is teaching me that I'm not, haha. I have no idea if this watch will support multiple activities like running, walking, cycling, etc...or if it will just be for trekking/mountaineering. I'm assuming since it isn't the A3 replacement it will just lack multisport capability, but that could be a major assumption. If you can run, walk, cycle, and hike with this watch then I will 100% buy it. C'mon Suunto, give us a little info!

Like I said, apparently I'm not patient, haha.


----------



## RIVI1969

NatGy said:


> I wonder if that pdf is a fake. I cannot imagine a document with such a mistake in the description being released by Suunto.


Sure it is fake, it says the Ambit Run has a WR of 100m, and the website says 50m.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

If this is coming out mid-October where is the release info? Help me out here Suunto. I'm an active guy who is still limping around on a Garmin 405. I _need_ a new fitness watch.


----------



## HIKESOLO

DirkLerxstPratt said:


> If this is coming out mid-October where is the release info? Help me out here Suunto. I'm an active guy who is still limping around on a Garmin 405. I _need_ a new fitness watch.


Agreed. I really hope we hear something soon. I have $500 saved up for this and it's burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## eeun

If the Traverse turns out to be a Core on steroids I'd buy this, not as a replacement for my Ambit though. However the PDFs spec suggests only mineral glass and that would be a deal breaker for me personally at this price point. As for the black face, it works fine for me with the Ambit range and pretty well on the Elementum Terra but the Core dark screen is a big fail IMO as it's very hard to read without the backlight in all but perfect lighting.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Just a reminder: Fitness watch, the Traverse is not (meant to be). That much we know


----------



## eeun

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Just a reminder: Fitness watch, the Traverse is not (meant to be). That much we know


Indeed, but a Core 'Brushed Steel' spec with additional GPS and BTLE would be great. Using the aforementioned, Ambit 2 Sapphire and Elementums (of which I have two) have spoilt me and I now rarely use anything (two other Cores and an Observer) that doesn't have the sapphire glass, clumsy oaf that I am I always manage to scratch the glass!


----------



## HIKESOLO

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Just a reminder: Fitness watch, the Traverse is not (meant to be). That much we know


This is the part I don't understand. If you can upload the moves the Movescount, it has GPS, connects to heart rate, etc, how can it NOT be a fitness watch? I imagine you can add sport profiles like hiking, walking, running, etc to the watch since it is compatible with Movescount. If all that's missing is ability to add multisport, or even swimming, it is still a fitness watch in my eyes. The only way it wouldn't be is if it didn't produce GPS tracks, or keep track of distance, etc...


----------



## eeun

EatPlayLift said:


> This is the part I don't understand. If you can upload the moves the Movescount, it has GPS, connects to heart rate, etc, how can it NOT be a fitness watch? I imagine you can add sport profiles like hiking, walking, running, etc to the watch since it is compatible with Movescount. If all that's missing is ability to add multisport, or even swimming, it is still a fitness watch in my eyes. The only way it wouldn't be is if it didn't produce GPS tracks, or keep track of distance, etc...


A fitness watch as far as I understand it (in Suunto terms at least) would be like the T6D or Ambit family that allow users to record and view R-R data so that you have access to EPOC, R-R, PTE, HR zones, respiration rate, also lap data. I doubt the Traverse will come armed with such capabilities; like I suggested above, a Core with HRM recording and GPS is nearer the mark. So I guess they are saying it's a watch that no one is likely to do serious 'fitness training' with.

However it's all speculation for the next few weeks.


----------



## DJFaithful

Preorder here:

Suunto Traverse @ TacticalGear.com


----------



## pjc3

A few more detailed details in the description....


> *Features*
> 
> 100h battery with GPS recording on
> Recording starts automatically when the GPS signal is found
> GPS and GLONASS for navigation
> Real time GPS time updates
> Vibration alerts when it's too noisy to hear alarms
> Real time breadcrumb view of recorded track
> Breadcrumb view is always visible, eliminating the need to separately activate track back
> Automatic zoom adjusts the view of the breadcrumb route down to 50m, so users can quickly decide which way to turn to stay on route
> Easy tracking for speed, distance and altitude
> Innovative new flashlight feature is automatically boosted to full power, to quickly check maps or finding gear in a dark tent
> Daily activity tracking of step and calories
> Location/poi can be stored anytime with 1 button press, from any view
> Compass
> Mobile notifications
> FusedAlti gives accurate altitude readings
> Baro trend predicts weather changes
> Sunrise and sunset times
> Weather trend and storm alarm
> Route planning in Movescount with topographic maps
> Immediately see the altitude profile of routes in topographic maps to quickly adjust the difficulty based on preference
> 100 m (330ft) waterproof
> Upload and share your moves instantly (with the Suunto Movescount App)
> Customize the watch on the go (with the Suunto Movescount App)
> Time and GPS satellite data up to date on the go (with the Suunto Movescount App)
> Use your phone as second watch display (with the Suunto Movescount App)
> See calls, messages and push notifications on the watch (with the Suunto Movescount App)
> Take photos during your Move showing your current speed, distance, and more (with the Suunto Movescount App)
> Create a Suunto Movie of your Move with 3D map, key metrics and images (with the Suunto Movescount App)
> Share your experience instantly to your social media networks (with the Suunto Movescount App)
> Suunto Smart Sensor compatible (not included)


----------



## morey000

Well- that certainly focuses on the hiker, not the multisport athlete. (as we have been repeatedly told).

but I see an improvement in Movescount for the rest of us;


Route planning in Movescount with topographic maps
Immediately see the altitude profile of routes in topographic maps to quickly adjust the difficulty based on preference

I've wanted movescount to do this for when I plan trail runs. It's handy to see the elevation profile. Yay!


----------



## pjc3

morey000 said:


> but I see an improvement in Movescount for the rest of us;
> 
> 
> Route planning in Movescount with topographic maps




I suspect they are merely referring to "terrain" option of embedded Google Maps which is already available. Strava using Open Street Map is better as most of the trails are marked from user input.


----------



## Quotron

Found online, maybe a repost


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

I'm a big hiker/trail runner. I'm hoping for a cycling mode too. No need for swimming, not a tri guy. Looks like I may be out of luck until the Ambit4, whenever that is.


----------



## newtonfb

Im a big hiker and this watch is a disappointment. My ambit 3 is a better device. I can go on a few day trips and not worry about the battery because of the 200h life. The only thing that the ambit 3 sucks at is the internal memory. After 2 days it fills up. The Garmin epix or fenix are better hiking watches unfortunately. I think the traverse is a step back


----------



## HIKESOLO

newtonfb said:


> Im a big hiker and this watch is a disappointment. My ambit 3 is a better device. I can go on a few day trips and not worry about the battery because of the 200h life. The only thing that the ambit 3 sucks at is the internal memory. After 2 days it fills up. The Garmin epix or fenix are better hiking watches unfortunately. I think the traverse is a step back


The Fenix 3 is a terrible hiking watch. It's very inaccurate in hiking situations with a lot of switchbacks and/or tree cover. Terrible terrible accuracy. Let's not judge this watch until it is out....or at least until it's been officially announce and actual features fully revealed.


----------



## Michael.B

The Traverse is set for release to retailers on October 15 and deliverable to buyers from November 5 onward.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Michael.B said:


> The Traverse is set for release to retailers on October 15 and deliverable to buyers from November 5 onward.


Yes, thank you. I had mentioned this earlier in the thread. Good to see another date that meshes with what I found.


----------



## bruceames

morey000 said:


> Well- that certainly focuses on the hiker, not the multisport athlete. (as we have been repeatedly told).
> 
> but I see an improvement in Movescount for the rest of us;
> 
> 
> Route planning in Movescount with topographic maps
> Immediately see the altitude profile of routes in topographic maps to quickly adjust the difficulty based on preference
> 
> I've wanted movescount to do this for when I plan trail runs. It's handy to see the elevation profile. Yay!


So this will be a new Movescount feature for the Ambit as well? I would love to see the elevation profile too, without using another site.


----------



## bruceames

newtonfb said:


> Im a big hiker and this watch is a disappointment. My ambit 3 is a better device. I can go on a few day trips and not worry about the battery because of the 200h life. The only thing that the ambit 3 sucks at is the internal memory. *After 2 days it fills up*. The Garmin epix or fenix are better hiking watches unfortunately. I think the traverse is a step back


It will take at least 3 days to fill up, unless you leave it recording all night. If you set the watch to record every 10 seconds instead of every second, then it'll hold perhaps 10 days of data (and that's with GPS set at 1 sec intervals). Does a hiker really need data points every second on a week long hike?


----------



## Michael.B

Suunto realizes that "all black" is the most popular color option. You'll notice they left that option out. Everyone who wants an all black (or close to all black, as the darkest Traverse is grey) will be buying the orange strapped one, then buying a black strap or supplying their own.


----------



## Michael.B

After using a Garmin Fenix 3 and Suunto Ambit 3 Peak overnight, I've decided that both have inferior displays for maintaining night vision. It seems the best, most modern night vision compatible/discreet lume displays from Suunto are in the Core line. 

Also, the negative display on the Ambit is inferior to the Core. The Core's, though difficult to see in dim lighting, is dark black. The Ambit's is dark blue. I'm disappointed with the Ambit's screen and that can only mean one thing: it's the exact screen going into the Traverse. 

Bring on the Core 2! And say no to bright white/blue LED backlighting.


----------



## Michael.B

The night vision sensitive watches from Suunto and Garmin are:

• Suunto Core
• Garmin Tactix
• Garmin Fenix 2
• Garmin D2


----------



## morey000

bruceames said:


> So this will be a new Movescount feature for the Ambit as well? I would love to see the elevation profile too, without using another site.


Don't really know. Seems like a site feature update that would apply to all watches on movescount. I'm just hopeful.


----------



## morey000

Michael.B said:


> After using a Garmin Fenix 3 and Suunto Ambit 3 Peak overnight, I've decided that both have inferior displays for maintaining night vision. It seems the best, most modern night vision compatible/discreet lume displays from Suunto are in the Core line.
> 
> Also, the negative display on the Ambit is inferior to the Core. The Core's, though difficult to see in dim lighting, is dark black. The Ambit's is dark blue. I'm disappointed with the Ambit's screen and that can only mean one thing: it's the exact screen going into the Traverse.
> 
> Bring on the Core 2! And say no to bright white/blue LED backlighting.


*did you know that you can turn down the light brightness on the Ambit? *Also, if you set it to Positive display (black numbers, white background), when you turn on the light, it appears as white letters/dark background- which is easier on the eyes. Adjust contrast, turn down lighting, and while you don't get a red effect like the Tactix, it isn't bad.


----------



## Michael.B

morey000 said:


> *did you know that you can turn down the light brightness on the Ambit? *Also, if you set it to Positive display (black numbers, white background), when you turn on the light, it appears as white letters/dark background- which is easier on the eyes. Adjust contrast, turn down lighting, and while you don't get a [green LED] effect like the Tactix, it isn't bad.


You're right. When I first tested the Ambit 3 Peak I found this to be the only tolerable setting. This dimmest negative mode setting will not maintain one's night-vision or be night-vision goggle compatible though.

I'm going to be optimistic and believe that Suunto will continue to develop discreet, military/tactical night vision sensitive displays like the Core going forward.

Understandably, the Ambit is a fitness/ABC device and Ambit users are probably not too concerned with night vision and light discipline. I was expecting the Traverse to be the new generation Core, and if it is, with the Ambit display, than I'm not their target market.

Suunto may surprise us though by improving the Core module with a 24 hour countdown timer, multiple alarms, vibration alarms, hourly chime, allowing the time to be swapped with the stopwatch or countdown timer (with the time displayed at the bottom), and including a non-gps fitness-tracker to estimate outdoor distance covered or for indoor training.


----------



## margusl

Looks like Suunto has started a marketing campain by now -
www.suunto.com/dreamtraverse
Suunto Dream Traverse video contest rules - Suunto

I guess they would like to see that #SuuntoTraverse hashtag all over the place by the time of official announcment, just not sure if few posts in social media are enough to achive this - just try to find anything abot the contest by going to Home - Suunto . Possible for sure, but takes way too much effort for a marketing campain.


----------



## peacemaker885

Currently have the Ambit2 and was thinking of purchasing a new Core, then I read this. Wow I can't wait.


----------



## Aspenextreme

The Traverse is now online at REI for $450. Still interested in the modes on this watch. Hopefully it will do biking profile and running but not optimistic. 

Been holding out to either get a Ambit3, Fenix 3 or Traverse. Long time garmin user with a garmin 305 that has been going strong since 2008 but probably going to come over to Suunto


----------



## HIKESOLO

OK.....now that it's on REI we really should have more details. Does this ONLY track hiking, or will it be like a normal watch that's compatible with Movescount where you can add other sport profiles. Suunto really needs to clear this up before people preorder. Until I drop around 50 lbs I'm only interested in hiking, walking, and cycling, so I'd like to know if I can add those specific profiles to the watch and they will upload correctly to Movescount/Strava or not.


----------



## dkyacht

EatPlayLift said:


> OK.....now that it's on REI we really should have more details. Does this ONLY track hiking, or will it be like a normal watch that's compatible with Movescount where you can add other sport profiles. Suunto really needs to clear this up before people preorder. Until I drop around 50 lbs I'm only interested in hiking, walking, and cycling, so I'd like to know if I can add those specific profiles to the watch and they will upload correctly to Movescount/Strava or not.


Just read the details on REI. Its compatible with movescount.

Dave


----------



## HIKESOLO

I understand, but it's a unique watch. The Suunto Ambit 3R is compatible with Movescount but you can't do multisport or swim with it. They do have limitations on certain watches. Being compatible with Movescount doesn't guarantee you can add things like running/swimming. It says right on REI that it is best used for Hiking. I'd just like to know 100% for sure before dropping $450 on it.


----------



## bruceames

EatPlayLift said:


> I understand, but it's a unique watch. The Suunto Ambit 3R is compatible with Movescount but you can't do multisport or swim with it. They do have limitations on certain watches. Being compatible with Movescount doesn't guarantee you can add things like running/swimming. It says right on REI that it is best used for Hiking. I'd just like to know 100% for sure before dropping $450 on it.


There's also the antenna. I wouldn't touch this watch until there's solid confirmation that it's at least as good as the Ambit bulge antenna. Really, I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Michael.B

Link to Suunto Traverse at REI:

http://rei.com/product/898278/suunto-traverse-gps-multifunction-watch


----------



## Michael.B

Not ordering until I see photos of the negative-display lume and confirmation that they have changed the negative-display to actual black instead of the Ambit's washed-out dark blue negative-display with a bright white/blue computer screen-like backlight.

The best negative-display I have ever used is the Garmin Tactix. Garmin seems to be refusing to further invest in and improve the Tactix or even to simply add barometer trend and storm alarm to it (even though the Tactix—internally and software-wise—is nearly identical to the Fenix 2 which did get those updates and more), so I returned mine. 

I wish Suunto would look at the materials Garmin used for that display and consider them for their devices. The Tactix is negative-display and lume done right. 

The Suunto Core is lume done mostly right. The lume on the Core is best on the negative-display Cores as less of the screen is lit, and the text is what is lumed, mostly. 

The negative-display Core's lume is much better than the Garmin Fenix 2, where the negative-display at night is mostly lit up—everything is lumed in bright red, even with the display dimmed and the contrast adjusted. It was an obvious downgrade from the Tactix's negative-display green lume where only the text is lit and the rest of the display is deep black when looked at straight on. Why Garmin went with that red display on the Fenix 2 when they had achieved perfection with the green is beyond me.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Not to shift the conversation, but did you see this on the REI site?

Suunto Ambit3 Peak Nepal Limited Edition GPS Multifunction Heart Rate Monitor - REI.com

Ambit3 HR for $400 with a donation to the Nepal earthquake victims. Good deal and good cause. I might bite on it.

I will not be a guinea pig on the new watch, waiting for someone else to own the Traverse first. Need real world testing to check it's function.


----------



## HIKESOLO

I find Suunto a much better bet to play "guinea pig" with versus a company like Garmin. Normally the hardware with Suunto is pretty spot on. It normally takes Garmin like 6 months plus to iron out bugs but Suunto seems to test their products more thoroughly prior to release.


----------



## Aspenextreme

I for one am going to wait as well to see the real functionality. I need a watch for running / cycling and like I said earlier I am hoping it will enable you to create profiles like the Ambit3.


----------



## Michael.B

Aspenextreme said:


> I for one am going to wait as well to see the real functionality. I need a watch for running / cycling and like I said earlier I am hoping it will enable you to create profiles like the Ambit3.


This is Suunto on who and what this watch is designed for:

"WHO IS IT FOR?

- Hikers and trekkers that want to explore new terrain and value simplicity
- Who love hiking/trekking
- Who are active in daily life (cycling, running) when not in the outdoors, but do it for pleasure
- Who want to feel confident in the outdoors when exploring new routes
- Who do not want to be buried in menus, settings, and tons of [sports training] features they will never use

This product is not a stripped down version of the Ambit 3 Sport or Ambit 3 Peak.

The Ambit family is designed for people who are driven by the passion to improve sports performance."


----------



## Michael.B

If you are driven by passion to improve your athletic performance, you are waiting for the Ambit 4. It will likely have the new bezel-integrated GPS antenna and the ability to swap bands.


----------



## Michael.B

After reading that there will be a "flashlight" feature in the Traverse, I'm going to make an educated guess that this is not the watch for me. That flashlight feature nearly guarantees that Suunto's engineers opted for the Ambit's "bright as a computer screen" display. 

I'm looking forward to the Core 2.


----------



## Aspenextreme

I think that I am holding out a little hope as it would be nice but I can see where you are going. Looks like it might be an ambit 3 peak sapphire for me after I see sale



Michael.B said:


> This is Suunto on who and what this watch is designed for:
> 
> "WHO IS IT FOR?
> 
> - Hikers and trekkers that want to explore new terrain and value simplicity
> - Who love hiking/trekking
> - Who are active in daily life (cycling, running) when not in the outdoors, but do it for pleasure
> - Who want to feel confident in the outdoors when exploring new routes
> - Who do not want to be buried in menus, settings, and tons of [sports training] features they will never use
> 
> This product is not a stripped down version of the Ambit 3 Sport or Ambit 3 Peak.
> 
> The Ambit family is designed for people who are driven by the passion to improve sports performance."


----------



## peacemaker885

Flashlight ala Victorinox Night Vision. This will be the Core on steroids. Awesome EDC/hiking watch. Can't wait to get it but don't want to use REI pre order.


----------



## dkyacht

Quick question, where is the topo map in the app they mentioned? Or is that a feature yet to be released ?

Dave


----------



## HIKESOLO

Hmm...interestingly enough it has disappeared from REI (at least at the moment). This watch is very elusive.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

EatPlayLift said:


> Hmm...interestingly enough it has disappeared from REI (at least at the moment). This watch is very elusive.


Bugger.. by any chance do you or somebody else have a cached page of what they listed?


----------



## HIKESOLO

Divine_Madcat said:


> Bugger.. by any chance do you or somebody else have a cached page of what they listed?


Here is the info they listed...

● Up to 100 hours battery life with GPS recording on
● Altimeter; barometer; compass
● Free topographic maps in Suunto Movescount app show trails and detailed elevation information
● Breadcrumb of the track is always visible-no need to separately activate track-back feature
● Location or point-of-interest can be stored anytime with 1-button press from any view
● Flashlight / backlight automatically boosted to full power
● Vibration alerts when it's too noisy to hear alarm sound
● Tracks steps and calories
● Mobile notifications
Best use ➜ Hiking
GPS/Satellite detectable ➜ Yes
Water-resistant depth ➜ 100 meters
Altimeter ➜ Pressure-based
Compass ➜ Yes
Basemap ➜ Yes
Programmable routes ➜ Yes
Number of routes ➜ 50
Number of waypoints ➜ 100
Visual map display ➜ Yes
Alarm ➜ Yes
Time display ➜ Yes
Illumination ➜ Backlight
Battery type ➜ Lithium ion
Average battery life ➜ 100 months
Smart device notifications ➜ Yes
Gender ➜ Unisex


----------



## Michael.B

Divine_Madcat said:


> Bugger.. by any chance do you or somebody else have a cached page of what they listed?


Also, REI listed four Traverse bezel and band combinations:

White (White band, shiny steel bezel)
Black (Black band, shiny steel bezel)
Amber (Orange band, matte black bezel)
Steel (Unknown band color, shiny steel bezel)

If you want an all black version, buy the Amber Traverse and buy a Suunto Traverse black band separately from Suunto or Amazon. Or supply your own favorite black band.


----------



## Michael.B

peacemaker885 said:


> Flashlight ala Victorinox Night Vision. This will be the Core on steroids.


Unfortunately, this is not correct. The flashlight feature on the Traverse will involve instantly making the screen full brightness. It's exactly the opposite type of screen to the Core. More like a grayscale display with a bright white/blue computer screen backlight.


----------



## peacemaker885

Michael.B said:


> Unfortunately, this is not correct. The flashlight feature on the Traverse will involve instantly making the screen full brightness. It's exactly the opposite type of screen to the Core. More like a grayscale display with a bright white/blue computer screen backlight.


Exactly - a flashlight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc3

> Plan routes or discover ready made tracks in Movescount on detailed topographic maps with rich ski, hiking and mountain biking trail data from OpenStreetMap.


As I had hoped.....Movescount will be moving to OpenStreetMap like Strava has!


----------



## Michael.B

peacemaker885 said:


> Exactly - a flashlight.


In your original post, you wrote: "Flashlight ala Victorinox Night Vision". I thought by "ala" you were saying that the Suunto Traverse has a flashlight specifically like the one on the Victorinox Night Vision.

For those that don't look up pictures of that Victorinox, it has an actual little flashlight with a flashlight bulb built into the watch.

In the sense that the Suunto Traverse has a flashlight function in the form of a bright screen just as the Victorinox has a flashlight function in the form of a flashlight bulb, then you're right, that is correct. They both have a flashlight function.

Unfortunately, this also means the screen is not designed for discreet night operation, maintaining one's night vision, or using with night vision gear. You'll glow like an Olympic torch to anyone (or anything!) in line sight after dark. If this is the Core on steroids, I'm waiting for the steroid-free Core upgrade.


----------



## HIKESOLO

I don't think this is meant to be a tactical watch. More for hikers. For people who mostly hike, walk, climb, etc I think this will be a fantastic everyday watch.


----------



## Michael.B

EatPlayLift said:


> I don't think this is meant to be a tactical watch. More for hikers. For people who mostly hike, walk, climb, etc I think this will be a fantastic everyday watch.


You're right. However, the Core wasn't meant to be a tactical watch either. It's for people who mostly hike, walk, climb, etc. and yet DEVGRU (known to the public as Seal Team 6) ordered 200 of the All Black (the version buyers refer to as the "Military Version") not only for its ruggedness, functions, and accuracy, but for its discreet display and lume.

I think many, including myself, thought the Ambit was to be the upgrade to the Core. After realizing it was not, I thought the Traverse might be the next-generation Core. It's okay if it's not. I'm looking forward to non-professional shots of the Traverse screen and lume and reports of its function in the field.

I'm hoping that like the other models, the Core will be upgraded under the Core name and will follow its own path of light-weight, non-GPS, discreet display ABCD (diving measured to 12 meters!) watches.


----------



## peacemaker885

One thing I noticed with the pictures is the departure from strap screws to possibly spring bars. From my experience with G-Shocks, metal spring bars rubbing against a composite/plastic body produces erosion of the hole after some time of use and or strap changes. I am hoping that they have some sort of metal reinforcement for the hole.


----------



## morey000

Michael.B said:


> ...
> Unfortunately, this also means the screen is not designed for discreet night operation, maintaining one's night vision, or using with night vision gear. You'll glow like an Olympic torch to anyone (or anything!) in line sight after dark. If this is the Core on steroids, I'm waiting for the steroid-free Core upgrade.


I'm assuming (I could be wrong) that the 'flashlight' mode is separate lighting mode from the backlight mode. for instance- In my Ambit- I have my backlight mode set to 17%. When I run at night- my watch has a nice, soft glow (I leave the light on) any brighter than that and it affects my night vision. I figure that the Traverse- probably has an assignable button that will engage a 'flashlight' mode. one that will blank the screen and automatically turn the backlight up to 100% (or 300%?) and function as a little light. I guess that's handy. And wouldn't necessarily affect the light level used when you just want to see the time at night. i.e. just a special firmware mode to maximize the light output. Not a level of light that you would use all the time.


----------



## user_none

pjc3 said:


> As I had hoped.....Movescount will be moving to OpenStreetMap like Strava has!


Where'd that information come from, and why is it good?


----------



## Michael.B

morey000 said:


> I'm assuming (I could be wrong) that the 'flashlight' mode is separate lighting mode from the backlight mode. for instance- In my Ambit- I have my backlight mode set to 17%. When I run at night- my watch has a nice, soft glow (I leave the light on) any brighter than that and it affects my night vision. I figure that the Traverse- probably has an assignable button that will engage a 'flashlight' mode. one that will blank the screen and automatically turn the backlight up to 100% (or 300%?) and function as a little light. I guess that's handy. And wouldn't necessarily affect the light level used when you just want to see the time at night. i.e. just a special firmware mode to maximize the light output. Not a level of light that you would use all the time.


You're description is correct. That is exactly what the flashlight feature in the Traverse is.

I'm not concerned about that feature when it comes to maintaining one's night vision-you wouldn't have any after using it-rather, that by the Traverse having a screen capable of being used as a flashlight for "use in a dark tent" according to Suunto, this tells me they've used the Ambit's backlight in the Traverse and the Ambit's backlight is exactly the opposite direction I was hoping for. And that's okay. It's not for me.

I owned the Ambit 3 Peak and even in reverse-display mode-with the display dimmed-I was still looking at a (dimmed) whitish-blue computer-like screen (instead of just the text being lit up-the whole display lights up) which annoyed my eyes (and on a side-note, this white-blue hue of light will abruptly shut off one's melatonin production after briefly waking up and checking the time in a dark bedroom).

Essentially, I'm saying I don't like displays that light up the whole screen in negative-display mode.

It is possible to make a negative-mode display that lights up only the text. When that is not done (and the entire display lights up) I see it as either:

• Intentional (for functions like a "flashlight" or for people with poor-eyesight)
• Lazy (easier for engineers to design)
• Cheap (saves money on research, development, materials, and production). 
• Or, it's cheap with a positive side-benefit of a bright screen that can be sold as a positive in the form of a flashlight feature

For me personally, a display that lights up only the text (or close to 100%) and uses a non-white blue hue is essential as I'll be referring to my watch often in dim to dark lighting. Plus, it looks waaaaaay cooler!


----------



## pjc3

user_none said:


> Where'd that information come from, and why is it good?


Why is it good?

This:








vs This:


----------



## user_none

Ooooo, topographic(?) maps. I see, and like.


----------



## pjc3

But main advantage is that Open Map is all about submitting users own GPS routes which then get collated into the map system. So there are a huge number of walking tracks, mountain bike tracks, hiking routes which aren't available on Google maps. And they are almost spot on because they have been added from uploaded GPS files like that from the Ambit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## gaijin

Michael.B said:


> You're description is correct. That is exactly what the flashlight feature in the Traverse is.
> 
> I'm not concerned about that feature when it comes to maintaining one's night vision-you wouldn't have any after using it-rather, that by the Traverse having a screen capable of being used as a flashlight for "use in a dark tent" according to Suunto, this tells me they've used the Ambit's backlight in the Traverse and the Ambit's backlight is exactly the opposite direction I was hoping for. And that's okay. It's not for me.
> 
> I owned the Ambit 3 Peak and even in reverse-display mode-with the display dimmed-I was still looking at a (dimmed) whitish-blue computer-like screen (instead of just the text being lit up-the whole display lights up) which annoyed my eyes (and on a side-note, this white-blue hue of light will abruptly shut off one's melatonin production after briefly waking up and checking the time in a dark bedroom).
> 
> *Essentially, I'm saying I don't like displays that light up the whole screen in negative-display mode.*
> 
> It is possible to make a negative-mode display that lights up only the text. When that is not done (and the entire display lights up) I see it as either:
> 
> • Intentional (for functions like a "flashlight" or for people with poor-eyesight)
> • Lazy (easier for engineers to design)
> • Cheap (saves money on research, development, materials, and production).
> • Or, it's cheap with a positive side-benefit of a bright screen that can be sold as a positive in the form of a flashlight feature
> 
> For me personally, a display that lights up only the text (or close to 100%) and uses a non-white blue hue is essential as I'll be referring to my watch often in dim to dark lighting. Plus, it looks waaaaaay cooler!


Now you're confusing me. You wrote earlier:



Michael.B said:


> Not ordering until I see photos of the negative-display lume and confirmation that they have changed the negative-display to actual black instead of the Ambit's washed-out dark blue negative-display with a bright white/blue computer screen-like backlight.
> 
> *The best negative-display I have ever used is the Garmin Tactix.* Garmin seems to be refusing to further invest in and improve the Tactix or even to simply add barometer trend and storm alarm to it (even though the Tactix-internally and software-wise-is nearly identical to the Fenix 2 which did get those updates and more), so I returned mine.
> 
> I wish Suunto would look at the materials Garmin used for that display and consider them for their devices. *The Tactix is negative-display and lume done right.
> *
> The Suunto Core is lume done mostly right. The lume on the Core is best on the negative-display Cores as less of the screen is lit, and the text is what is lumed, mostly.
> 
> The negative-display Core's lume is much better than the Garmin Fenix 2, where the negative-display at night is mostly lit up-everything is lumed in bright red, even with the display dimmed and the contrast adjusted. It was an obvious downgrade from the Tactix's negative-display green lume where only the text is lit and the rest of the display is deep black when looked at straight on. Why Garmin went with that red display on the Fenix 2 when they had achieved perfection with the green is beyond me.


And yet, the tactix has a "flashlight" mode that sounds like it is designed exactly as "flashlight" feature on the Traverse.

Here's a pic showing the backlights on the fenix, tactix and fenix 2 (from left to right):










You're point is well taken that the tactix is the best for "real world" use.

But here is a pic of the tactix (left) and the fenix 2 (right) in flashlight mode:










As can be seen, both use a full screen electroluminescent (EL) display backlight. The fenix uses the same system, but I don't have a pic handy of the fenix. This is what it sounds to me the Traverse uses.

My point is, I think we can still give the Traverse the benefit of the doubt about the backlight until we have one in our hands to test. Extant info is not enough to say, for sure, it will not be as good as the tactix.

HTH


----------



## Aspenextreme

So i read the watch is not showing up on rei anymore because all pre orders were filled. Not sure how accurate that is but possible.


----------



## HIKESOLO

That's the response I was given when I called REI. They said they expect it back on the site by 10/5.


----------



## arogle1stus

EatPlayLift:
I have a son who lives in Klaukkala, Finland.
Wears Suunto. I only own one Suunto. Bought on my last visit to Finland.
This aught to be a great piece. I have another son who is a Triathlete. Iron
Man in fact. He swears by his Garmin 920X. It's dealers choice tween watches
IMHO.

Lou Snutt


----------



## Michael.B

gaijin said:


> ...the [Garmin] Tactix has a "flashlight" mode that sounds like it is designed exactly as the "flashlight" feature on the Traverse.


You are correct that the Garmin Tactix watch has a flashlight mode that is identical in concept to the flashlight mode on the Suunto Traverse. The application of that concept is what I'm referring to though.

From Suunto's descriptions of the Traverse that I've read so far, I believe the flashlight mode will look nearly identical to the original Fenix watch in your photo above-a bright white/blue screen (but at maximum brightness and probably without any text displayed). For readers, the photo I'm referring to is the one posted above that shows the original Garmin Fenix, Garmin Tactix, and Garmin Fenix 2 in a line-up.



gaijin said:


> As can be seen, both [the Tactix and the Fenix 2] use a full screen electroluminescent (EL) display backlight.


None of the Garmin watches mentioned use an EL backlight. They all use LEDs. The Garmin Tactix uses a 70x70 pixel matrix negative-display and it backlights that display with a well-tuned green LED backlight. (I think you meant LED when you wrote EL, but for other readers I want to very specific about what's being used).

The Suunto Ambit 3 uses a 128x128 pixel matrix reversible positive/negative-display and backlights that display with a white/blue LED to cover both positive and negative modes.



gaijin said:


> The [Garmin] Fenix uses the same system [as the Tactix and Fenix 2], but I don't have a pic handy of the Fenix. This is what it sounds to me the [Suunto] Traverse uses.


You did have a pic handy of the Fenix, and you posted it above. It's the first watch in the three watch line-up photo. The one with the positive display and bright white/blue LED backlight. Which incidentally looks just like the backlighting for both the Fenix 3 and the Ambit 3 (and my guess: the Traverse too).

Typing all these details out has allowed me to come up with a hypothesis for why the backlights on the Garmin Fenix 3 and Ambit 3 are inferior (for the purposes I've discussed already in earlier posts) to the ones on the Garmin Tactix and Suunto Core:

Why?

I think it may be because they're using reversible positive/negative liquid crystal matrix displays instead of just releasing the watch with a high-quality negative or positive display.

So essentially, I think it may just be a drawback to the type of liquid crystal matrix display that allows for this mode switching.

Perhaps, when using this type of display, the engineers must make the LED light up the entire display *at all times* to account for either positive or negative-display mode.

Think about it. On the Core, the display you purchase is either positive or negative. On the Garmin Tactix, the display is negative. On the Fenix 2, the display is negative.

In every case, the reversible positive/negative-displays mentioned above, from both Suunto and Garmin, use a bright white or bluish white LED backlighting system and when you use either display mode, positive or negative, most of the face of the watch is lit up, instead of mostly just the individual matrix pixels.



gaijin said:


> My point is, I think we can still give the Traverse the benefit of the doubt about the backlight until we have one in our hands to test. Extant info is not enough to say, for sure, it will not be as good as the Tactix.


Agreed. It's all educated guessing until we see it. Bring on the negative-mode lume pics. I want to be wrong.


----------



## HIKESOLO

arogle1stus said:


> EatPlayLift:
> I have a son who lives in Klaukkala, Finland.
> Wears Suunto. I only own one Suunto. Bought on my last visit to Finland.
> This aught to be a great piece. I have another son who is a Triathlete. Iron
> Man in fact. He swears by his Garmin 920X. It's dealers choice tween watches
> IMHO.
> 
> Lou Snutt


Agreed. Certainly different watches will please different people. I've heard great things about the 920xt. Had it briefly but decided the form factor wasn't good for me for daily wearing. Garmin just rubbed me the wrong way with their frequent "bugs". Obviously Garmin has a ton of satisfied users as they are by far the market leader. I just happen to prefer an instrument that I know is very well tested beforehand and lets you just do the activity without having to worry about how the watch will function.


----------



## gaijin

Michael.B said:


> None of the Garmin watches mentioned use an EL backlight. They all use LEDs. The Garmin Tactix uses a 70x70 pixel matrix negative-display and it backlights that display with a well-tuned green LED backlight. (I think you meant LED when you wrote EL, but for other readers I want to very specific about what's being used).


I don't know where you are getting your information, but it is incorrect. As an owner of a fenix, tactix, fenix 2 and fenix 2 Special Edition, I can assure you that they ALL use an EL (electroluminescent) display backlight. Not an LED.



Michael.B said:


> You did have a pic handy of the Fenix, and you posted it above. It's the first watch in the three watch line-up photo. The one with the positive display and bright white/blue LED backlight. Which incidentally looks just like the backlighting for both the Fenix 3 and the Ambit 3 (and my guess: the Traverse too).


I meant I did not have a pic handy of the fenix in flashlight mode. And again, the fenix backlight is a white/blue EL (electroluminescent) panel. Further, as an owner of a fenix 3, I can assure you the fenix backlight looks nothing like the fenix 3 backlight. The fenix 3 backlight is, indeed, a blue/white LED located at roughtly the 5 o'clock position behind the transflective MIP color display. Nothing like the EL panel backlight on the fenix, tactix, fenix 2 or fenix 2 SE.

HTH


----------



## peacemaker885

mondoshawan said:


> no ANT+ logo printed on the backside&#8230; i'll stick with my Ambit2


I was about to ask this. This is a bummer if doesn't support ANT devices :-( I have the Ambit2 but in all seriousness, its overkill for me. Damn!!!!!!

EDIT - Ah ok so Ambit 3 also doesn't support ANT - moved to Bluetooth. I just need to buy the new Smart Sensor


----------



## Michael.B

gaijin said:


> I don't know where you are getting your information, but it is incorrect. As an owner of a Fenix, Tactix, Fenix 2 and Fenix 2 Special Edition, I can assure you that they ALL use an EL (electroluminescent) display backlight. Not an LED.


I'll defer to your information then. It seems the descriptions I found are incorrect. The online write-ups I came across described the backlight on the Tactix and Fenix 2 as "LED".



gaijin said:


> ...the Fenix backlight is a white/blue EL (electroluminescent) panel.


I've never seen the original Fenix in person so the only thing I've had as a reference are lume shots of it. From the lume shots I've seen of the Fenix, it reminded me of the Ambit 3 Peak display. I looked at the shot of the Fenix, looked at the Ambit (in person) and thought, "Hmm. Both bright. Both white/blue backlighting. [Looks up technical descriptions of Fenix online...] Both described as using LED backlights." I'm glad to have the correct facts now. Thanks for clearing that up.



gaijin said:


> Further, as an owner of a Fenix 3, I can assure you the Fenix backlight looks nothing like the Fenix 3 backlight.


I looked at the Fenix 3 (in person) saw the bright bluish white screen at night and thought, "Hmm. Fenix 3, Fenix, and Ambit 3 all look bright bluish white at night and are described online as using an 'LED backlight'. They all seem the same." That's where I was coming from.



gaijin said:


> The fenix 3 backlight is, indeed, a blue/white LED located at roughtly the 5 o'clock position behind the transflective MIP color display. Nothing like the EL panel backlight on the Fenix, Tactix, Fenix 2 or Fenix 2 SE.


Well, armed with this new information my thoughts are:

1. Suunto should consider using EL backlighting.
2. I hope the Traverse uses EL backlighting.
3. EL backlighting is great. Much better than LED backlighting. Probably more difficult to implement. And probably more expensive for the watch company.
4. I don't like LED backlighting for watches.
5. If the Suunto Core uses LED backlighting, then I amend number 4 with: Except in the Suunto Core. The Core does LED backlighting right.
6. The Suunto Traverse almost certainly is not going to use EL backlighting.
7. Suunto is probably satisfied with the Ambit screen and the bright white/blue backlight (customers aren't complaining) and they will likely move all their watches over to this display.
8. The LED backlight on the Core may be what I like because it's using 2008 LED backlighting design. Perhaps the older LED backlight designs conserved more power and so they had a less bright more discreet look, and now, with rechargeable batteries in the watches, brighter LED designs are trendy with watch designers.
9. Garmin should make a light-weight, non-GPS, less bulky, green or blue EL (no red!) version of the Tactix and update it with barometer trend and storm alarm and then immediately sell it to me.
10. Garmin should update the current Tactix software to at least where the Fenix 2 is at (at minimum by adding barometer trend and storm alarm).


----------



## Michael.B

gaijin said:


> I don't know where you are getting your information, but it is incorrect. As an owner of a Fenix, Tactix, Fenix 2 and Fenix 2 Special Edition, I can assure you that they ALL use an EL (electroluminescent) display backlight. Not an LED.


One of the high-profile places that incorrectly lists the Garmin Tactix and Fenix 2 as using an LED backlight is Amazon:

Garmin Tactix









Garmin Fenix 2


----------



## Michael.B

Interesting. I've been reading and it seems the Suunto Vector uses an electroluminescent display. So I think the following may be correct:

Backlight Technology:
• Suunto Vector (+ Display): EL
• Suunto Core (- Display): EL
• Suunto Core (+ Display): EL
• Suunto D9 (+ Display): EL
• Suunto Cobra (+ Display): EL
• Garmin Fenix (+ Display): EL
• Garmin Tactix (- Display): EL
• Garmin Fenix 2 (-Display): EL
• Garmin Fenix 3 (Switchable Display): LED
• Suunto Ambit 1 to 3 (Switchable Display): LED
• Suunto Traverse (Switchable Display): LED?

See the pattern?


----------



## gaijin

Michael.B said:


> One of the high-profile places that incorrectly lists the Garmin Tactix and Fenix 2 as using an LED backlight is Amazon:


And ... they are wrong.

HTH


----------



## Michael.B

gaijin said:


> And ... they are wrong.


Yes, that's what my post is saying.


----------



## Michael.B

Okay, for my own interests (and possibly a handful of other people), I have learned that EL backlighting on a negative-mode LCD display produces the most clean-looking, night-friendly lume (with good quality, user adjustable contrast controls with a lot of headroom—like on the Tactix...but not on the red display Fenix 2 which according to reports, has less headroom for the contrast and therefore lights up more than just the text on the display...others say it's because you pay $50 more for the Tactix instead of the Fenix 2, and so, among other things, Garmin puts in a better display that is precision tuned). 

And, I've discovered for myself that LED is less than optimal for this clean, night-friendly look (so far), however, for whatever reason (cost savings, ease of manufacturing, brightness, constraints due to switchable positive/negative displays, trendiness, because engineers or designers like it, etc.) watch companies seems to be moving over to LED backlighting.

So now I know:

If it's LED, I'll probably be as happy with the watch as I was with the Fenix 3 or Ambit 3 I returned.

If it's EL, I'll probably like it.


----------



## HIKESOLO

This thread is starting to put me asleep...


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

EatPlayLift said:


> This thread is starting to put me asleep...


Haven't you learned to turn on your Ambit's blue light that will interrupt your melatonin production and thus disrupt your sleep(iness) yet? It was right here in, like, the last three pages of this thread!

(Okay, sorry, couldn't resist. This thread has really taken a detour into territory that isn't even interesting for the fanatics here anymore. Let's wait for actual Traverse news, huh? You are all welcome to ratchet up the views of my "Dream Traverse" video contest contribution in the meantime  )


----------



## Michael.B

Ha. Tough crowd.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Spoke to an REI rep regarding the Traverse's sudden removal last week from their site. The rep claims that Suunto is having "manufacturing issues" and aren't able to get them the watch in the time they originally specified. 

Not sure how much of this is accurate or not, just reporting what I was told. The mystery continues.


----------



## Michael.B

Maybe Suunto is revising the backlight after reading this thread. [Heavy sarcasm]


----------



## HIKESOLO

Part of me hopes the Traverse doesn't even have a backlight just so I can see your reaction, hahaha.


----------



## Michael.B

I have to admit, that would be comedy gold.


----------



## Michael.B

"Introducing, the newest Suunto Traverse model: The Traverse Stealth.

An all-steel watch coated in a rich dark matte finish and equipped with the ultimate solution for light discipline during sensitive nighttime operations:

No lume.

Suunto have invested thousands of design hours coming up with this remarkable and groundbreaking solution.

Whether you're an overseas military contractor or a Tier 1 operator in the heart of the badlands, Suunto's No Lume solution will ensure your enemy never sees your Traverse Stealth after dark. Hell, you won't even be able to!

It's so discreet, you have to not see it to believe it!"

Available at REI for $899. 
(Backlit version $399)


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

And there I just was, out over night, hiking up a mountain in the dark and thinking that a non-reflective glass would be good (the xth time I blinded myself shining my headlamp into the watch / onto my eyes)... and then thinking that if that were possible and done, then we'd go complain about the impossibility of using that same watch as a signaling mirror, if need be


----------



## mercuir0

there is a simple solution for that, get a decend headlamp (like this one: NAO® - PERFORMANCE-headlamps | Petzl)


----------



## iapyx

or this: SureFire 2211 Luminox WristLight

But do bring a mirror


----------



## anto1980

Link please! 



Michael.B said:


> "Introducing, the newest Suunto Traverse model: The Traverse Stealth.
> 
> An all-steel watch coated in a rich dark matte finish and equipped with the ultimate solution for light discipline during sensitive nighttime operations:
> 
> No lume.
> 
> Suunto have invested thousands of design hours coming up with this remarkable and groundbreaking solution.
> 
> Whether you're an overseas military contractor or a Tier 1 operator in the heart of the badlands, Suunto's No Lume solution will ensure your enemy never sees your Traverse Stealth after dark. Hell, you won't even be able to!
> 
> It's so discreet, you have to not see it to believe it!"
> 
> Available at REI for $899.
> (Backlit version $399)


----------



## bruceames

It's very seldom that I run in the dark, and when I do, it won't be with a hiking watch. When hiking in the dark I always use a headlamp so a backlight is useless (only time maybe useful would be if I'm in a dark tent but even then I have a headlamp/flashlight nearby). 

If I am caught running in the dark (in the winter I'll sometimes have to finish a run in the dark since it gets dark around 5:00 pm), it would be nice, on the Ambit3, to have a motion sensor and "darkness detector", so when I lift my wrist up to see the watch, it automatically gives me a backlight. That would be really useful.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Annnnnnd as of this moment it is back up on REI, lol. This watch is so mysterious.

Welp, officially preordered mine. They are running a special right now where you get a $20 gift card to use in October with purchase. Ended up going with the Black version as I imagine the color of the bezel will show less wear than the Amber version.


----------



## andreas-a

I like the integrated antenna. Now you can wear it on a nato like the phenix


Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## Aspenextreme

Question is will it hook up to cadence/speed pod if you want to ride your bike inside? I am assuming you could ride your bike outside with it as it has GPS and then just change the activity after the fact.


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> It's very seldom that I run in the dark, and when I do, it won't be with a hiking watch. When hiking in the dark I always use a headlamp so a backlight is useless (only time maybe useful would be if I'm in a dark tent but even then I have a headlamp/flashlight nearby).
> 
> If I am caught running in the dark (in the winter I'll sometimes have to finish a run in the dark since it gets dark around 5:00 pm), it would be nice, on the Ambit3, to have a motion sensor and "darkness detector", so when I lift my wrist up to see the watch, it automatically gives me a backlight. That would be really useful.


It would be Bruce but there is a Night Light app for the Ambit that will trigger the backlight at a specified time or distance interval. I use it for my night runs.


----------



## peacemaker885

EatPlayLift said:


> Annnnnnd as of this moment it is back up on REI, lol. This watch is so mysterious.
> 
> Welp, officially preordered mine. They are running a special right now where you get a $20 gift card to use in October with purchase. Ended up going with the Black version as I imagine the color of the bezel will show less wear than the Amber version.


So I am confused with the Black vs Graphite....


----------



## Krispy Run

Anyone have any info on the basemap? I'm wondering if it will be replaceable like it was with the Fenix 1/2. I'm also wondering if this watch will give basic stats if I run with it. Pace, distance, hr are all I really use. If it does not, I hope the next Ambit watch will include a basemap like the Traverse. 

I know it isn't available yet, so I don't expect anyone can answer these questions yet. Checking just in case as some people seem to have had a bit of advance knowledge of this watch.


----------



## karokajoka

The fact it's for sale now on REI, but nothing official yet from Suunto kind of sucks. I'm the kind of person who would pre-order something like this, but only if I had actual information from Suunto about what the watch can and can't do. 

I'm not interested in DC Rainmaker, or a youtube video, or what a guy who was at an Outdoor show says. I'd like to hear what Suunto says.


----------



## Quotron

andreas-a said:


> I like the integrated antenna. Now you can wear it on a nato like the phenix
> 
> Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


I'm interested in how the integrated antenna/bezel will work, particularly if Suunto has rectified the issues that Garmin has with the Fenix; especially if this design is to be used on future iterations of the Ambit series - or its eventual successor. While the ability to use universal straps and a more sleek design are highly appealing, I would hope that they do not come at the cost of the most important thing - IMO - which is quick, accurate, reliable, and repeatable GPS reception. A GPS watch that cannot connect to GPS is just an overpriced digital watch.


----------



## HIKESOLO

peacemaker885 said:


> So I am confused with the Black vs Graphite....


From the looks of the pic on REI it looks like the Graphite version is the same as the Amber version but with a gray strap instead of the amber one. The "black" version has a black strap but a silver colored bezel. The graphite bezel is just darker.


----------



## HIKESOLO

karokajoka said:


> The fact it's for sale now on REI, but nothing official yet from Suunto kind of sucks. I'm the kind of person who would pre-order something like this, but only if I had actual information from Suunto about what the watch can and can't do.
> 
> I'm not interested in DC Rainmaker, or a youtube video, or what a guy who was at an Outdoor show says. I'd like to hear what Suunto says.


In my opinion Suunto has really dropped the ball here. I find it unbelievable that they have exciting new watches on the horizon and they haven't given any info out at all yet. Amazing. I would have preferred to know the exact specs before preordering as well, but REI has a great return policy, I had a $40 credit there, and if it came with a free $20 gift card for buying it right now. So I figured now was as good a time as any. Plus, around 6 months ago I tweeted to Suunto begging to make a Core with step tracking. Looks like this is that plus a whole lot more.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Quotron said:


> I'm interested in how the integrated antenna/bezel will work, particularly if Suunto has rectified the issues that Garmin has with the Fenix; especially if this design is to be used on future iterations of the Ambit series - or its eventual successor. While the ability to use universal straps and a more sleek design are highly appealing, I would hope that they do not come at the cost of the most important thing - IMO - which is quick, accurate, reliable, and repeatable GPS reception. A GPS watch that cannot connect to GPS is just an overpriced digital watch.


Bingo. Which is why I wouldn't order until there are some real world data points to look at. I'm fine with the GPS bulge if it actually tells me where I am.


----------



## HIKESOLO

As much as I love Suunto I'm honestly not fine with the GPS bulge. It is important to me to add my own straps and I'd prefer to have it on as my daily watch. I never felt like I wanted to do that with my A2 or A3. Obviously I appreciate the accuracy that comes along with it, but this time I'm looking for a daily wearer that I can customize to my liking with different straps. 

I also trust that Suunto wouldn't release a half baked product. Again, the REI return policy is quite reassuring.


----------



## Madeinhb

EatPlayLift said:


> As much as I love Suunto I'm honestly not fine with the GPS bulge. It is important to me to add my own straps and I'd prefer to have it on as my daily watch. I never felt like I wanted to do that with my A2 or A3. Obviously I appreciate the accuracy that comes along with it, but this time I'm looking for a daily wearer that I can customize to my liking with different straps.
> 
> I also trust that Suunto wouldn't release a half baked product. Again, the REI return policy is quite reassuring.


I'm with you. I wanted the core. Just somethings never got me to buy it. I wished the core had the cities in world time built in. I like that this has the phone notifications.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

karokajoka said:


> The fact it's for sale now on REI, but nothing official yet from Suunto kind of sucks. I'm the kind of person who would pre-order something like this, but only if I had actual information from Suunto about what the watch can and can't do.
> 
> I'm not interested in DC Rainmaker, or a youtube video, or what a guy who was at an Outdoor show says. I'd like to hear what Suunto says.


Even as a guy who was at an Outdoor show and does Youtube videos, it's a Yes! to that. I get my info from Suunto and from using their devices, so I'll be talking about the Traverse once it has come out officially, not so much now.


----------



## kmseteam

Traverse is now visible on Suunto page. Kailash is not there yet. And these are already on Suunto Wikipedia article. I wonder who does that...


----------



## Quotron

kmseteam said:


> Traverse is now visible on Suunto page. Kailash is not there yet. And these are already on Suunto Wikipedia article. I wonder who does that...


Suunto Traverse Collection - Suunto


----------



## pjc3

Krispy Run said:


> Anyone have any info on the basemap? I'm wondering if it will be replaceable like it was with the Fenix 1/2.


I think you are going to be disappointed.


----------



## kmseteam

One of my first thoughts is this is much more Ambit3 -like than expected. This doesn't bring much new which wasn't in A3. Something, but nothing special.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Looks promising. No GLONASS until a software update at some point. If I can add cycling I might bite after others have reviewed it.


----------



## dkyacht

DirkLerxstPratt said:


> Looks promising. No GLONASS until a software update at some point. If I can add cycling I might bite after others have reviewed it.


No Glonass?? But it says it has it right on the suunto site? Plus it also says cycling as well. Maybe you should give the new traverse page on suuntos site a good look over.

Dave


----------



## Akuji

dkyacht said:


> No Glonass?? But it says it has it right on the suunto site? Plus it also says cycling as well. Maybe you should give the new traverse page on suuntos site a good look over.
> 
> Dave


Glonass is implemented in hardware but will not be activated in software till respective update is available. It's listed on the site.


----------



## dkyacht

Akuji said:


> Glonass is implemented in hardware but will not be activated in software till respective update is available. It's listed on the site.


Yep just saw the little star thx.

Dave


----------



## karokajoka

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Even as a guy who was at an Outdoor show and does Youtube videos, it's a Yes! to that. I get my info from Suunto and from using their devices, so I'll be talking about the Traverse once it has come out officially, not so much now.


Great. I'll be looking for more info. Appreciate it.


----------



## Krispy Run

pjc3 said:


> I think you are going to be disappointed.


I think you're right. It looks like the "basemap" is merely free topo maps in movescount you can use the create routes for the watch. Imo, the watch does NOT have a basemap if it cannot be viewed directly on the watch itself.

I am encouraged that the Traverse does have basic running, biking, hr functions. I know someone posted they don't care about DC Rainmaker, YouTube, etc. as sources of info about the watch, they want to hear from Suunto. Well, Suunto's product page is very short on details and operation, so I will be looking for those 3rd party reviews. Is it just me, or is Suunto just terrible at marketing?

Anyway, there may be enough in this watch for me to move to it from my Ambit Peak 3. However, I really should wait to see what the next Ambit will be like. If it shares the same form factor, I'd likely prefer it.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Just wanted to update you all here since this information is not listed on the site. I have confirmed with Suunto that the strap is indeed 24mm. So get those nato straps ready boys! This is also nice since the straps on the Core (with lugs) are 24mm so you can mix and match as necessary.


----------



## bruceames

Krispy Run said:


> I think you're right. It looks like the "basemap" is merely free topo maps in movescount you can use the create routes for the watch. Imo, the watch does NOT have a basemap if it cannot be viewed directly on the watch itself.
> 
> I am encouraged that the Traverse does have basic running, biking, hr functions. I know someone posted they don't care about DC Rainmaker, YouTube, etc. as sources of info about the watch, they want to hear from Suunto. Well, Suunto's product page is very short on details and operation, so I will be looking for those 3rd party reviews. Is it just me, or is Suunto just terrible at marketing?
> 
> Anyway, there may be enough in this watch for me to move to it from my Ambit Peak 3. However, I really should wait to see what the next Ambit will be like. If it shares the same form factor, I'd likely prefer it.


Yes I think Suunto's marketing sucks too. There should have been a bullet point list on their site of what the Traverse can do. Too much fluff and not enough substance. I don't care about watching a video with pretty pictures and no dialog.

Not only will I be waiting for 3rd party reviews (that's apparently what it will take to find out what all the watch will do, since Suunto won't tell us), but also user impressions. Specifically from those users who also own the Ambit3 and/or Fenix3 and who compare the accuracy of the GPS tracks.

Yes nice that it can be a running watch too, but like you I'll probably wait for the Ambit 4. I just bought the 3 in April and the added features in the Traverse are for hiking, which I won't be doing any of until next May or June.

I'm curious though, since it has running mode, if it will have R-R functionality.


----------



## Glajda

I'm guessing the only thing it can do that the Ambit3 can't is count steps and has breadcrumb view of the track.
And this can easily be added to the A3 via an update, the question is will they?


----------



## wydim

when you click on a specific watch model (color) you get this page, which list every specs

Suunto Traverse White - Suunto

edit : it's more information but still doesn't answer all your questions


----------



## dkyacht

It lists "tide information" as one of the features, I wonder if this is the same crappy app in movescount or if it's actually built in?? The app is terribly inaccurate on my A3 peak. Fingers crossed….. 

Dave


----------



## kmseteam

Glajda said:


> I'm guessing the only thing it can do that the Ambit3 can't is count steps and has breadcrumb view of the track.
> And this can easily be added to the A3 via an update, the question is will they?


As I understand, there's a SirfStar5 on Ambit3, and as I understand, SirfStar5 is GLONASS compatible, so it could be enabled on A3 through software and thus even this is not an advantage for Traverse.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

dkyacht said:


> No Glonass?? But it says it has it right on the suunto site? Plus it also says cycling as well. Maybe you should give the new traverse page on suuntos site a good look over.
> 
> Dave


Glad to see I'm not the only one who can't get good informaton off the Suunto site. 

Missed the cycling info. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## dkyacht

DirkLerxstPratt said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who can't get good informaton off the Suunto site.
> 
> Missed the cycling info. Thanks for pointing it out.


Lol, yea Suunto is really terrible at giving ALL the specifics in a easily understandable way. They have to much flash and bling and not near enough "this is what our watch does"&#8230;. I don't care about a photo or video of John Smith diving into water or walking down a trail. I want to know if it really has a tide feature built in and that glonass will be available in November. Whats so hard about that???

Dave


----------



## swiss_finnish

Hold up a second. Have we finally got closure on the backlight situation?


----------



## 1220

you aint kidding. haha



Michael.B said:


> Ha. Tough crowd.


----------



## Michael.B

swiss_finnish said:


> Hold up a second. Have we finally got closure on the backlight situation?












From Suunto's picture, it seems that activating the backlight will require a synergy of twilight, moonlight, headlight, and touching the backlight button at the same time. Probably saves on battery life.

Either that or Suunto is telling us, "Use your damn headlamp!"


----------



## Quotron

Suunto ad


----------



## peacemaker885

EatPlayLift said:


> From the looks of the pic on REI it looks like the Graphite version is the same as the Amber version but with a gray strap instead of the amber one. The "black" version has a black strap but a silver colored bezel. The graphite bezel is just darker.


Spot on. Thank you sir!


----------



## randb

The Traverse doesn't seem to have a barometric pressure trend indicator on the main screen like the core does.


----------



## Michael.B

randb said:


> The Traverse doesn't seem to have a barometric pressure trend indicator [arrow] on the main screen like the Core does.


It probably has one, but like on the Ambit. The pictures likely just show the watch in altimeter profile, or the arrow was not chosen for the secondary function display at the bottom.

Personally, I think the "always on (unless alti is active) at the top" implementation of the trend arrow on the Core is the best. Some people don't want to see the date all the time (always on at the top, like on the Ambit) but do want to see the arrow all the time and perhaps a second time zone etc. at the bottom. The Core allows this.


----------



## Michael.B

This one was recently added by Suunto as "New, Exclusive":

http://www.suunto.com/en-US/Products/Sports-Watches/Suunto-Traverse/Suunto-Traverse-Slate/


----------



## Michael.B

The "Graphite" and "Amber" watch cases are the same as the "Slate" above.


----------



## Michael.B

I'd like confirmation on the following:

1. Backlight type. LED or Electroluminescent?

2. Backlight color?

3. When in negative mode, is the display actually black (like they try very hard to show in the photos) or is it really "dark navy blue" like on the Ambit 3 and the photos are faked to appear black (like with the Ambit 3 photos)?

4. Does it have a barometric trend arrow for the time screen?

5. How easy are the buttons to depress? Do they require a heavy push (like the middle button on the Regular Black Core)? Or are they smooth and easy to depress (like on the All Black/"Military" Core)?

6. How long can the countdown timer be set for? (It's insane that the Core can only countdown from 1 ½ hours. Absolutely insane design choice. Insane. Ha. Who thought that up? More importantly, who put their foot down and said, "No no no no no no no. We will not increase that limit on any new Cores we manufacture! NO ONE needs to countdown from beyond 99 minutes! NO ONE!")

7. When using the countdown timer, does the vibration alarm keep vibrating until you notice it (like on the Garmin Tactix) and then you press a button to reset it? Or, does it vibrate once, reset itself, and hopefully you noticed that it vibrated?

8. Does it have a sunrise or sunset alarm that automatically adjusts itself daily (like the sunset alarm on the Garmin Tactix?) (It would be great if a watch had both. Then you could automatically and consistently wake up with the sun and set up camp a specific amount of time before sunset.)

9. Are the buttons waterproofed (like on the Core, so you can operate the backlight underwater to see your depth etc.)?

10. Does it have a depth meter?

11. "Will it blend?" * 


(* If you get this reference unassisted by Google, you are made of 100% awesome.)


----------



## Michael.B

It's pretty fantastic that Suunto are doing all the manufacturing by hand in Finland.

The Suunto Traverse: A hand-finished finish by the Finnish in Finland.


----------



## Michael.B

There seems to be a lot of hocus pocus going on with the various model descriptions. It seems clear to me that there are 3 watches being manufactured:

1. Half-Stainless Steel/Half-Dark Grey Stainless Steel (Black Model)

2. All Dark Grey Stainless Steel (Amber, Graphite, or Slate Models)

3. Half-Stainless Steel/Half-White Stainless Steel (White Model)


----------



## Michael.B

And there are four bands being manufactured:

1. Orange Silicone (Amber)

2. Black Silicone (Black)

3. Dark Grey Silicone (Graphite)

4. Olive Drab Nato Cloth (Slate)


----------



## Michael.B

Want a mostly black "special ops/tacticool"-looking Traverse? Buy watch #2 and strap #2. 

Buy from REI though. Within six months a true "all black/military" model may be released and if you want it, you can swap it so long as you baby the watch until then.


----------



## kmseteam

A while ago, the ancient Vector got discontinued. The Core was introduced in 2007 and it has remained unchanged. Now there's Essential, now this Traverse and Kailash is supposed to be coming soon. I have such a cold in my back that this might well be the leaving countdown for Core...


----------



## Michael.B

kmseteam said:


> Now there's the Kailash...


Thanks for bringing this to my attention! The black model looks outstanding. I like it without the lugs too:

Suunto Kailash (All Black, Oct 20, 2015)
http://www.bestwatch.ru/watch/Suunto/SS021238000/


----------



## Michael.B

Here are the other Kailash models:


----------



## Michael.B

The Kailash comes with a negative display only, which means it may actually look black (instead of dark blue) and the backlight may look really good with this if it lights up only the text, icons, and graphs. 

I'm not looking forward to the price due to the sapphire crystal and titanium case, but I'm excited to see this watch.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Michael B - I thought it was pretty clear that the Amber and Graphite models were both the same. The white and black versions have the same bezel as well. Who was confused? Also there is a Kailash thread already so that's probably a more appropriate place for these recent posts.


----------



## Michael.B

EatPlayLift said:


> I thought it was pretty clear that the Amber and Graphite models were both the same.


I've amended my earlier comment. I misread your comment about the two models being different shades, but you were actually referring to the silver bezel vs the dark grey bezel.



EatPlayLift said:


> The white and black versions have the same bezel as well.


The white version has a steel bezel and the bottom half of the watch (from the buttons on down) is white.

The black version has a steel bezel and the bottom half of the watch (from the buttons on down) is dark grey.



EatPlayLift said:


> Also there is a Kailash thread already so that's probably a more appropriate place for these recent posts.


Roger.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Yes, I was just trying to say that there are only 2 different bezels. The darker one on the graphite/amber version and the steel one on the white/black. I'm aware that the below the bezel the white and black are different.


----------



## cipherdias

With only a couple of weeks until the release of the Traverse, is their any firm pricing from Suunto on it yet? Anyone care to speculate?


----------



## dkyacht

cipherdias said:


> With only a couple of weeks until the release of the Traverse, is their any firm pricing from Suunto on it yet? Anyone care to speculate?











Dave


----------



## cipherdias

UK pricing is £285 which is a lot less than I thought it would be and for me it has to be the Graphite!!


----------



## mrhizzo

I want one graphite too. Stunning and beautiful.


----------



## eeun

cipherdias said:


> UK pricing is £285 which is a lot less than I thought it would be and for me it has to be the Graphite!!
> View attachment 5577458


The lack of sapphire glass keeps the price down but I think will be a deal breaker for me. Love the look of the graphite and the black though.


----------



## Tangmu

Here in the US, Amazon is selling the Ambit3 Sapphire with HRM belt for $440, which is $5 less than what the Traverse is going for with regular glass and no belt. I wonder what that indicates.

I'm with the graphite Traverse crowd. I've worn a Suunto Core for many years, and am looking forward to replacing it with the Traverse.


----------



## Quotron

Tangmu said:


> Here in the US, Amazon is selling the Ambit3 Sapphire with HRM belt for $440, which is $5 less than what the Traverse is going for with regular glass and no belt. I wonder what that indicates.


Nothing. Pricing has always been cheaper on Amazon than through Suunto directly, or an AD.


----------



## dissipator16

I just preordered a graphite model from REI. Pretty stoked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dissipator16

It does running stuff, straight from the Suunto site










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIKESOLO

dissipator16 said:


> I just preordered a graphite model from REI. Pretty stoked!


I preordered the Black version. Still debating between that and the graphite version though. I really like both. I like the darker bezel, but really like the lighter colored bezel as well. Decision, decisions.


----------



## morey000

Battery Life: The Best/Good/OK times in the specs for the Traverse are 10hr, 15hr, 100Hr. So, that's like a _Sport_, not a _Peak_.

thickness is 16.5mm, which is a tiny bit thicker than a Sport, and thinner than a Peak.

Customizeable sport modes: max of 5 with 4 screens per. (vs an Ambit which can do 10 sports in the watch)
It implies that swimming is in there as a potential sport mode. 
doesn't indicate any kind of multisport mode- which would be a loss.

So- this appears to be, more or less, a new Ambit 3 ish, with a sport battery and a peak's pressure sensor. with a vibrator, GLONASS, bezel antenna, and perhaps some functional limitation? I still don't see why they don't call this an Ambit 4O (for Outdoor).


----------



## spookyeng

I preordered the Amber Version, really looking forward to this watch. Looking to replace my Core that I sold and this fits the bill nicely for me! I have tons of 24mm NATO straps that will finally be back on the wrist.

Jason


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

morey000 said:


> So- this appears to be, more or less, a new Ambit 3 ish, with a sport battery and a peak's pressure sensor. with a vibrator, GLONASS, bezel antenna, and perhaps some functional limitation? I still don't see why they don't call this an Ambit 4O (for Outdoor).


Different case/antenna design, different UI, different functionality (well, way that the functionality is implemented).

Which is to say, the same argument could be made in reverse: Why did they call the Ambit3 an Ambit and not something else, to make it clear(er) that this was a different (BTLE-only, app-connected, smart-ish) watch?

Plus, for an Ambit4, there should be steps *up* in functionality, not down. It all comes back to how the Traverse is meant for a different customer/user segment than the Ambit line.


----------



## Teriemer

dissipator16 said:


> It does running stuff, straight from the Suunto site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BUT does NOT support FusedSpeed..!!!!


----------



## pjc3

My only reservation about the lack of multisport feature is the inability to change between GPS and no GPS modes in a single log. With only the small battery, power conservation would have been very useful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teriemer

Here's the screendump from Ambit3 Peak version. Note Traverse does not have FUSEDSPEED - compare with post above!!!


----------



## dissipator16

what exactly do you gain by fusedspeed? i only ever use running for total time and distance covered and if i can look at a map of where i ran that is cool to.


----------



## pjc3

dissipator16 said:


> what exactly do you gain by fusedspeed? i only ever use running for total time and distance covered and if i can look at a map of where i ran that is cool to.


By using the inbuilt accelerometer, pace and speed are estimated accurately and still displayed even when GPS signal is poor/lost. Very important for some elite athletes (not I ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Exactly it. FusedSpeed, like R-R values from heart rate (and everything based on that), like multisports (even if just for GPS / no GPS) are things for the Ambit line, not for the Traverse. What would be the use of a GPS outdoors watch that records a single log with some GPS data and some data without GPS? (Okay, while writing I was thinking that it actually *is* useful for making camp somewhere and not stopping the log but just switching to a non-GPS "activity".)

So, what are the questions everyone's having...?

- GPS accuracy compared to Ambit
- How's that flashlight work?
- Is it the same display as in the Ambits?
- How exactly does the new map display look/work?
- ...?


----------



## swiss_finnish

I'm very excited by this watch and thanks to all who have contributed to this thread.

I'd had my eye on a core for some time and was almost set on a slate essential. For the past 6 months I've been using a fitbit to track steps, sleep and resting hr - and must admit it's done a solid job. If there was a way to merge the two then the Traverse seems to best solution at the moment.

I'm currently living in Switzerland and looking forward to testing this watch out in the mountains. I can't decide between the graphite or slate but will likely go with the slate and then a few replacement straps.

If I may ask a few questions, would appreciate any responses:

- does movescout displace daily activity totals, steps and calories?

- any idea whether the traverse tracks sleep?

- do Suunto make an external temperature sensor like the garmin tempe?

Many thanks


----------



## Tangmu

So said:


> 你好 I have questions 1, 3, and 4 above. Do you know the answers?  Thanks.


----------



## HIKESOLO

The Suunto Traverse is now IN STOCK at REI for the following colors: Amber, Black, Graphite. The only version that REI sells that is still a preorder is the white version (seems like the least popular as well). I confirmed with a rep that preorders should ship today. Mine is expected to arrive on Monday 10/12. So if you haven't preordered and want to order an in-stock Traverse with REI's great return policy, have at it!


----------



## HIKESOLO

I know many might not care about the step tracking feature, but I do (I'm a fat guy trying to lose weight, haha). Couple of questions in case anyone knows...

1) Can you review the history of steps right on the watch? For example look back at the past week and see what the results were each day.
2) Is the step tracking data loaded into Movescount in some way? Similar to Garmin Connect, the steps tracked on the watch get pulled into Garmin Connect and you can view/analyze history. 
3) I'm too excited about the watch to think of anymore questions right now.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

EatPlayLift said:


> The Suunto Traverse is now IN STOCK at REI for the following colors: Amber, Black, Graphite. The only version that REI sells that is still a preorder is the white version (seems like the least popular as well). I confirmed with a rep that preorders should ship today. Mine is expected to arrive on Monday 10/12. So if you haven't preordered and want to order an in-stock Traverse with REI's great return policy, have at it!


Looking forward to your review. Congrats on the early score.


----------



## Tangmu

EatPlayLift said:


> The Suunto Traverse is now IN STOCK at REI ...


Thanks for the update! Mine's shipped from REI, arriving next Tuesday.


----------



## vernSL

Any idea what the difference between the graphite and the slate other than the different band? I hope it's more than just the nylon band that increases the price $50.


----------



## karokajoka

Tangmu said:


> Thanks for the update! Mine's shipped from REI, arriving next Tuesday.


Mine as well. Pretty stoked.


----------



## dissipator16

Well my traverse just shipped from REI!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIKESOLO

Oh wow, just checked my tracking number and it's actually getting here to me on Friday. So the day after tomorrow I shall have it!


----------



## bruceames

I'm stoked about finally being able to learn all the secrets of this watch. How the bezel GPS compares is what I'm most curious about. It probably won't have R-R, but I don't see why not. Doesn't add much cost to the watch and it attracts a wider market (after all, the watch _is _supposed to have running and cycle modes?).


----------



## dissipator16

EatPlayLift said:


> Oh wow, just checked my tracking number and it's actually getting here to me on Friday. So the day after tomorrow I shall have it!


You better post pics man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spookyeng

EatPlayLift said:


> Oh wow, just checked my tracking number and it's actually getting here to me on Friday. So the day after tomorrow I shall have it!


Looking forward to seeing some pictures! I got notification that mine has shipped also, no delivery date yet, but coming from the East Coast, it might be here by next Monday! just need to order up the heart rate strap and I will be able to compare it on my morning runs with my Garmin 305.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

As a heads up to those that haven't ordered yet, I use activejunky.com for most all outdoor gear purchases. 6% cash back from REI. They are totally legit and I have no affiliation with them. Cashback takes a little while in your Paypal account but it is quite real. Between that and the REI member dividend you can "save" about $72.


----------



## margusl

bruceames said:


> I'm stoked about finally being able to learn all the secrets of this watch. How the bezel GPS compares is what I'm most curious about. It probably won't have R-R, but I don't see why not. Doesn't add much cost to the watch and it attracts a wider market (after all, the watch _is _supposed to have running and cycle modes?).


According to http://www.suunto.com/Compare-Products/?products=12654;14083 everything related to R-R has gone. And it's probably a business decision, but not because of development cost but to keep different product lines. Make it appeal too much for serious training crowd and loose on sales of Ambit3 Peak and its successor. As far as I know, those Suunto BTLE HR straps are all about R-R anway and it's the watch that calculates BPM. And as HR belt seems to be only supported POD, there really isn't too much difference between running, cycling and disc golf modes - just a set of screens and configurations that everyone changes and renames as they please.


----------



## HIKESOLO

I wonder if the accelerometer within the watch will accumulate distance to cover treadmill runs/walks?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

EatPlayLift said:


> I wonder if the accelerometer within the watch will accumulate distance to cover treadmill runs/walks?


Huh. I was going to say something about intended uses for products yet again, but... given the step counter, at least, that would be a legitimate idea. I'm not sure anyone even thought of using the step counter during activities... (but of course, that just tells you that my opinion of people is a low one at times, just to be pleasantly surprised  )


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Found this little write up with some quotes from a Suunto rep.

Suunto introduces streamlined Traverse navigation watch for simpler adventures


----------



## pjc3

EatPlayLift said:


> I wonder if the accelerometer within the watch will accumulate distance to cover treadmill runs/walks?


No FusedSpeed so I hazard a guess NOT.


----------



## vernSL

I wonder how the Amber band would like on the black/silver bezel watch. I'm a bit worried about the black coated stainless because of scratches showing the bare metal underneath.


----------



## HIKESOLO

vernSL said:


> I wonder how the Amber band would like on the black/silver bezel watch. I'm a bit worried about the black coated stainless because of scratches showing the bare metal underneath.


This is exactly why I went with the Black version and purchased a nato strap of my choosing to go with it. I think the negative display with silver bezel looks super sharp and will be less prone to visible scratches (at least in my mind).


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

For those already getting a Traverse delivered: Please note where it says "*available from October 15th" on the Traverse website (topographic maps, app compatibility, if I saw and heard that right)...


----------



## swiss_finnish

EatPlayLift said:


> This is exactly why I went with the Black version and purchased a nato strap of my choosing to go with it. I think the negative display with silver bezel looks super sharp and will be less prone to visible scratches (at least in my mind).


I noticed in the compatible products section of the Suunto site it lists the core essential straps, the dark leather with nato style metal rings and the slate material ones would look good on the traverse. They are expensive (and also appear to have lugs already attached - I'm guessing these are easily removed).


----------



## HIKESOLO

The Traverse is officially on my wrist. Haven't had time to play around with it, but at least it's here!


----------



## bruceames

Thanks for the pics, looks great! Congrats on your purchase and for being the first to have it (well, at least the first to show pics).


----------



## jimmijames73

EatPlayLift said:


> The Traverse is officially on my wrist. Haven't had time to play around with it, but at least it's here!


Thanks for posting pics. Could you post a pic from the side, I am interested in how high it sits above the wrist. I am still deciding whether to purchase the traverse or wait for ambit4.


----------



## dissipator16

damn fine watch! it is only .05 of and in taller than a vector, FYI. Maybe that helps. I bet that band is comfy!


----------



## margusl

And user guide is now availabe too.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Band is super comfortable. Here are some pics showing it from the side.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangmu

EatPlayLift said:


> The Traverse is officially on my wrist. Haven't had time to play around with it, but at least it's here!


Congratulations! What color is that?


----------



## HIKESOLO

Tangmu said:


> Congratulations! What color is that?


This is the "black" version.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## peacemaker885

Congratulations and it really looks great! When you change over to a NATO, can you please post some pictures of the lugs and pins? I just want to see the lug holes and check if they are reinforced or just plain composite.


----------



## Quotron

Congrats on the pickup. I'll be interested in hearing your thoughts on some of the features - particularly the new bezel based GPS


----------



## RIVI1969

Very nice, but for my sport needs I will wait for the Ambit4 with color display and integrated heart rate monitor... (?) or simply an Ambit3 Peak, but In the meantime both my Vector HR and Core are good enough for their current missions.


----------



## karokajoka

Quick update: 

- All the sport modes my Ambit2 has are available for the Traverse in Movescount. It can only hold 5 sport modes though, and appears to not track things like EPOC, VO2, etc. It does give me things like distance / speed / HR / etc. I think that's what we expected. My first run with it is tomorrow.
- GPS was pretty fast to acquire. I'm in southeast USA, and it found a satellite and sync'd while I was driving in the car. Took around 2 minutes for the first lock. After that, just as fast as the Ambit2. (though small sample size so far).
- It's lightweight. The band is extremely comfortable. 
- The vibration mechanism works well. It's not super strong, but definitely something you'll feel unless the watch is so loose it'd roll on your wrist.
- The interface is pretty much exactly like my Ambit2. The light, menu options, etc. I view that as a very good thing.

So far I'm satisfied. I think it'll be my last watch. (I know, I know. Let me dream.)


----------



## dissipator16

Damn I'm jelly. This is exactly what I needed all along!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spookyeng

Mine Amber arrived today also, charging it up right now, I will have some pictures to post tomorrow. So far, I am super happy with it.


----------



## pjc3

Seems the 15th has come early in the U.S.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

spookyeng said:


> Mine Amber arrived today also, charging it up right now, I will have some pictures to post tomorrow. So far, I am super happy with it.


Sweet. Looking forward to seeing the amber. I like that band.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Confirming now that treadmill mode as an activity set with GPS off DOES accumulate distance. Worked great. One minor crappy thing is that once the clock strikes midnight the step tracker resets to zero (which you'd expect) but from what I can tell there is no way to review past days steps. You'd think there would be a step log for at least the last week. Kind of a bummer. So unless you check before you go to bed you won't know your step total.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Aren't your daily step totals recorded in Movescount?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

gaijin said:


> Aren't your daily step totals recorded in Movescount?


No. Hopefully, that will become a "not yet", but not at this point.

Got one in for testing, have initial impressions, am working on a proper review...


----------



## pjc3

gaijin said:


> Aren't your daily step totals recorded in Movescount?


Might need an update? Also moving over to Openstreetmap sometime?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Also, to say that again: Some shops jumped the gun and shipped them out early, so some things might not work as they will at the time of the proper release, after Oct. 15 (and of course, updates continue to be possible, too...)


----------



## margusl

pjc3 said:


> Also moving over to Openstreetmap sometime?


That Google thingy bellow the map looks interesting, like some kind of menu. Ooo.. that's what its for


----------



## spookyeng

Here are a couple pictures of mine. I am not a great photographer, so please excuse the juvenile pictures. So far I am really liking. I bought the smart sensor at the same time, I intend to do hiking with the watch when we are back in Boise, but it will be primarily on my wrist for daily wear and running.

I have been navigating through all the menus and have it connected to the movescount app. So far so good, push notification work great and you can set function of the watch through the app, which I like. I need to figure out if I can display my pace and HR at the same time, if the watch will allow. I have only owned Vectors and I did have a Core for a little bit, so it will take me a little time to get used to all the functions, but looking forward to exploring the function in more depth.

So far the only thing I can think to mention is that you can not register the product on Suunto yet, tried on my phone and computer and will not let you input Traverse. Maybe waiting until the 15th to allow that. Additionally, if anybody had a safe method to remove the spring bars, please let me know?, it looks like the are shoulder-less and without drilled lugs getting them out may pose a slight issue. I tried to use the razor blade trick I used on my Seiko 007, but the spring bar will not budge. I am not putting a lot of pressure, with the case being plastic/composite, I don't want to run the rick of scratching the case to get the spring bars out.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Re. "pace and HR at the same time", @spookyeng:

Yes, you can get it to do that. Via the gear customization for the sports modes, basically the same way it would work with the sports modes of an Ambit.


----------



## spookyeng

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Re. "pace and HR at the same time", @spookyeng:
> 
> Yes, you can get it to do that. Via the gear customization for the sports modes, basically the same way it would work with the sports modes of an Ambit.


Thanks for the help, it is much appreciated! Put another sport mode in Movescount and good to go. Never owned a Ambit, wish I would have, but super excited about the Traverse!

Now if I could figure out how to safely remove the strap, I will be in business. I have a lot of 24mm NATO straps that I would like to put on it. The stock strap is super comfortable and would like to get a couple more, but even if I want to change those out, it does seem a little difficult. I might be missing something here on how to remove the strap. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## peacemaker885

spookyeng said:


> Thanks for the help, it is much appreciated! Put another sport mode in Movescount and good to go. Never owned a Ambit, wish I would have, but super excited about the Traverse!
> 
> Now if I could figure out how to safely remove the strap, I will be in business. I have a lot of 24mm NATO straps that I would like to put on it. The stock strap is super comfortable and would like to get a couple more, but even if I want to change those out, it does seem a little difficult. I might be missing something here on how to remove the strap. Thanks.
> 
> Jason


I hope one doesn't need to cut the bars in order to remove them.


----------



## spookyeng

peacemaker885 said:


> I hope one doesn't need to cut the bars in order to remove them.


I hope not either! They are being difficult to try and get out, hopefully I will figure something out soon. I really want to put the watch on a NATO strap, I think it will look great Awesome. I guess I could cut the strap off, but really don't want to do that, I like it also.

Jason


----------



## dkyacht

Guys forgive my ignorance but what's a nato strap and what's the big deal about them? Just curious, thanks. 

Dave


----------



## spookyeng

dkyacht said:


> Guys forgive my ignorance but what's a nato strap and what's the big deal about them? Just curious, thanks.
> 
> Dave


Hello Dave,

There is a good article on Gear Patrol found here. The History of the NATO Watch Strap - Gear Patrol

I can only speak for myself, but I love NATO straps, especially five ring Zulu's which tend to be a little thicker material. I am a huge fan of Maratac NATO's straps also. NATO's are very comfortable to wear and since I like to change straps a lot, the NATO makes a quick strap change, plus they look super cool, again just my opinion,

Here is a picture of a couple of the NATO's I have for the Traverse, Once I figure out how to get the stock strap off. Hope this help.


----------



## dkyacht

spookyeng said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> There is a good article on Gear Patrol found here. The History of the NATO Watch Strap - Gear Patrol
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I love NATO straps, especially five ring Zulu's which tend to be a little thicker material. I am a huge fan of Maratac NATO's straps also. NATO's are very comfortable to wear and since I like to change straps a lot, the NATO makes a quick strap change, plus they look super cool, again just my opinion,
> 
> Here is a picture of a couple of the NATO's I have for the Traverse, Once I figure out how to get the stock strap off. Hope this help.


Ahhhh ok I get it now. Thanks alot for that.

Dave


----------



## spookyeng

dkyacht said:


> Ahhhh ok I get it now. Thanks alot for that.
> 
> Dave


No problem, happy to help. Once you wear a NATO strap, you will be hooked, well at least I was!

Success!, I figured out how to get the spring-bars out with out causing any real damage. I had to pull the strap as far as I could, then use the exacto to push the outside of tube to get as much of the internal spring bar exposed as I could, I would estimate 1 to 1.5mm max. Then you have to hold the outside bar with your finger and finally take the exacto blade and push into the inner spring bar and pull. The bar came out and only a very minimal gouge and no deformation to the hole. I would not want to do that much, I can see that numerous strap changes may cause issues with the plastic deforming, so I already ordered some double flange spring bars from Otto Frei. I will report how they fit once I get them. I hope my explanation made sense and if anybody has any questions please feel free to ask. Couple of pictures for reference and the stock spring bar is 1.75mm OD. Thanks.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Orange band looks great. Could you not accomplish the same thing with a spring bar tool?

Please also would someone take this thing for a long trail run under canopy? Thanks in advance


----------



## peacemaker885

Well, they apparently used shoulderless springbars - typically used on cases with drilled lugs. There's a method to its removal and the steps posted by spookyeng is one. Why they went away from the screw in method used in the Core, Vector and Ambit, I don't know....Even the Quest and M series had an innovative strap/pin combo which makes it easy to change straps. 

Thank's spookyeng for the instructions!


----------



## spookyeng

Thanks, the method I use was one that worked well when I had to change straps on my Seiko 007, which had springbars that were difficult to remove, in my opinion. The springbars used in the Traverse are shoulderless and unfortunately, I could not get enough of my tool on the inner portion of the springbar to get it out, so the exacto blade helps with that. 

I ordered up a couple different versions of the springbar from Otto Frei today and will let you know what I come up with when I get them, Double shoulder, flanged, double flanged, and easy release 1.8 and 2.0mm My only concern, with the flanged bar with the composite/plastic case is wallowing out the hole. 

I am super happy with the watch so far and except for the minor difficulty getting the springbar out, which again, in my opinion does not take anything away from the watch. I am looking forward to taking it for a run tomorrow or Monday morning.


----------



## Loonie

For those who got their Suunto Traverse, may I know if you can turn off the following functions?
1. GPS
2. Wireless (Or is it using bluetooth to receive notifications?)
3. Bluetooth
Just for the sake of saving energy if I don't need the location tracking function. 
Also, how fast does it charge , and how long has it lasted from your daily use.
Thanks


----------



## karokajoka

Did a 3 mile run today at the park wearing my Ambit2 and the Traverse. This is the same run I do 3 or 4 times a week. I wanted to test how fast the GPS locked, updated, and the results on Movescount.

tl;dr version: It's only one test, but I didn't see any difference in GPS accuracy between the two watches. I wasn't wearing a heart rate belt for the Traverse, but all the GPS data was identical to the Ambit2, which is an engineering achievement, imo. The only complaint I had about the Ambit was the antenna nub. 

The other thing I noticed was how much heavier the Ambit is than the Traverse. It's really noticeable when you have one on one wrist, and the other on the other. I think I'll probably still use the Ambit2 for tracking runs, just because I don't want to buy the HR belt for the Traverse. But as soon as I need a new belt, I'll probably get one.


----------



## richard521

Anyone know. how many app I can install suunto traverse , is it with the limitations of 5 apps as same as the Ambit 3 ? or perhaps more?, 

also I prefer my traverse watch band to be coral red in colour , like the one on A3 sport coral red edition


----------



## Teriemer

karokajoka said:


> Did a 3 mile run today at the park wearing my Ambit2 and the Traverse. This is the same run I do 3 or 4 times a week. I wanted to test how fast the GPS locked, updated, and the results on Movescount.
> 
> tl;dr version: It's only one test, but I didn't see any difference in GPS accuracy between the two watches. I wasn't wearing a heart rate belt for the Traverse, but all the GPS data was identical to the Ambit2, which is an engineering achievement, imo. The only complaint I had about the Ambit was the antenna nub.
> 
> The other thing I noticed was how much heavier the Ambit is than the Traverse. It's really noticeable when you have one on one wrist, and the other on the other. I think I'll probably still use the Ambit2 for tracking runs, just because I don't want to buy the HR belt for the Traverse. But as soon as I need a new belt, I'll probably get one.


Do you mind posting a link to your activities? One for the A2 and one for Traverse.

Thanks in advance :-!


----------



## Akuji

Have found initial impressions video:


----------



## freej

Hi guys, i am using a fenix 2 now which is in second RMA. i'm evaluating my next birthday gift (to myself). Could be fenix 3, A Peak or Traverse. I'm more than a little afraid from the garmin gps /reboot/... discussions so i am eagerly reading this thread. Would you guys advise the Ambit peak or traverse? I would use for running and hiking. I would like to wear all day. Traverse looks better, but I read r-r and fusespeed would be on ambit but not on traverse. Your thoughts? Any other important feature differences? Second question : anyone bought the traverse in europe? Where?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Akuji said:


> Have found initial impressions video:


*raises hand* 

I'm working on a review, too, but that needs more time and should not, in my opinion, be rushed.


----------



## karokajoka

Teriemer said:


> Do you mind posting a link to your activities? One for the A2 and one for Traverse.
> 
> Thanks in advance :-!


Sure.

This is the Traverse move: http://www.movescount.com/moves/move79531872

This is the same move with Ambit2:

http://www.movescount.com/moves/move79529156

One thing I found was when you open the move on the watch, it starts automatically. The Ambit gives you the ability to queue up the move, then start it once you're ready to go. Usually I walk for .2 mile before I start running. That's why the Traverse move is a little longer, and the overall time is off by just a bit, since I had it paused on the Traverse.

But overall if you look at the speed and pace comparison, they're basically identical. Definitely within the margin of error I'd expect for a GPS watch. I did notice on the couple of times I stopped to walk (I donated blood on Friday) that the average pace would update a little faster on the Ambit than the Traverse, but the end time and pace were the same. Maybe the interface on the Traverse doesn't update as fast as the Ambit, or maybe I just wasn't noticing it. It's still just one sample.

I'm planning on a five mile run today, and can post the results from that one too. Also, I guess it's just estimating my calorie burn from my personal data and the pace. The Traverse didn't have any heart rate belt or anything like that.

Also, just eyeballing the two graphs, it looks like the Traverse *might* be updating speed measurements more often than the Ambit2. I generally don't get that detailed with it - I just use it for running 3-4 times a week for 3 to 5 miles per run. I'm sure more serious athletes might care about that.


----------



## Quotron

karokajoka said:


> Sure.
> 
> This is the Traverse move: http://www.movescount.com/moves/move79531872
> 
> This is the same move with Ambit2:
> 
> http://www.movescount.com/moves/move79529156




It certainly looks promising for the bezel GPS, will be interesting to see how it plays out over the thousands of moves recorded by users.



> I did notice on the couple of times I stopped to walk (I donated blood on Friday) that the average pace would update a little faster on the Ambit than the Traverse, but the end time and pace were the same. Maybe the interface on the Traverse doesn't update as fast as the Ambit, or maybe I just wasn't noticing it. It's still just one sample.


I wonder if that has to do with the fact that the Traverse lacks FusedSpeed


----------



## Teriemer

karokajoka said:


> ... and can post the results from that one too.


Would be execellet - and thanks for posting the links right now 

You mention average pace - what about for instant pace? I'd say the Traverse is more jumpy. Not that it seems like a lot, but the Ambit seems far more stable. This could be due to FusedSpeed.

Edit: I just looked at your actvity again. It seems Ambit tracked your run quite better, or is it just me?


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Teriemer said:


> Would be execellet - and thanks for posting the links right now
> 
> You mention average pace - what about for instant pace? I'd say the Traverse is more jumpy. Not that it seems like a lot, but the Ambit seems far more stable. This could be due to FusedSpeed.
> 
> Edit: I just looked at your actvity again. It seems Ambit tracked your run quite better, or is it just me?


Ambit2 looks much more on track. Need more data, especially under trees.

Thanks for posting those initial tracks, karokajoka.


----------



## Tangmu

Hmm. The Traverse track doesn't look much better than the two Fenix 3's I returned. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## karokajoka

Today's five mile run.

Couple of points:

- I started both watches at the same time. Was much better about getting them started and stopped at the same time. 
- The Traverse used about 10% of its battery on the run. The Ambit2 used around 8%. The total time for the run was 55 minutes.
- I didn't stop at any time on this run, which in retrospect was probably a bad thing. Would have been nice to see it catch the changes in speed.
- The runs both looked exactly the same, except for a weird spike early in the run that the Traverse picked up. I didn't go from my 5.5 mph pace up to 7 when it recorded it. Don't know what was up with that.
- The Traverse found the GPS INSANELY fast. Maybe because this run was near where I ran yesterday. (The Greenway trail is about 5 miles away from the park where I ran on Saturday).

Anyway, here are the links. Have fun.

Traverse: ~http://www.movescount.com/moves/move79668625

Ambit2:
http://www.movescount.com/moves/move79668764

My opinion is the Traverse does a fantastic job at what it was designed to do. I'm not in a position to say if it could replace the Ambit2 for a full on "athlete" because I don't have a heart rate belt. But I'm satisfied that it's accurate and consistent.

EDIT: The trail I ran on today is under significant tree cover. The first mile or so is in the woods, with just directly above me visible to the sky. Since it's an up and back trail, my first mile and my last mile are what you'd be interested in if you're going to use it for trail movement.


----------



## pjc3

Short review from our local supplier. (edit: beware, this is fluff from a business with vested interest).


----------



## dkyacht

This is a local ride I've been doing with my Blackmouth Cur dog building up her endurance. If you look at the lines they are insanely precise with how I rode. I'm using the A3 Peak cycling app set to best gps. It gets every swerve and Lane change for cars.

Btw it's 1.3 miles and we average 9_10 mph.









Dave


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

karokajoka said:


> Today's five mile run.
> 
> EDIT: The trail I ran on today is under significant tree cover. The first mile or so is in the woods, with just directly above me visible to the sky. Since it's an up and back trail, my first mile and my last mile are what you'd be interested in if you're going to use it for trail movement.


That also seems to be the spot of your innacuracy. Simply a data point, not a condemnation.



pjc3 said:


> Short review from our local supplier.


Need tracks, not fluff from someone who has a financial interest in selling these. I look forward to someone putting a hurting on this watch. Might have to be me.


----------



## bruceames

karokajoka said:


> Today's five mile run.
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> - I started both watches at the same time. Was much better about getting them started and stopped at the same time.
> - The Traverse used about 10% of its battery on the run. The Ambit2 used around 8%. The total time for the run was 55 minutes.
> - I didn't stop at any time on this run, which in retrospect was probably a bad thing. Would have been nice to see it catch the changes in speed.
> - The runs both looked exactly the same, except for a weird spike early in the run that the Traverse picked up. I didn't go from my 5.5 mph pace up to 7 when it recorded it. Don't know what was up with that.
> - The Traverse found the GPS INSANELY fast. Maybe because this run was near where I ran yesterday. (The Greenway trail is about 5 miles away from the park where I ran on Saturday).
> 
> Anyway, here are the links. Have fun.
> 
> Traverse: ~http://www.movescount.com/moves/move79668625
> 
> Ambit2:
> http://www.movescount.com/moves/move79668764
> 
> My opinion is the Traverse does a fantastic job at what it was designed to do. I'm not in a position to say if it could replace the Ambit2 for a full on "athlete" because I don't have a heart rate belt. But I'm satisfied that it's accurate and consistent.
> 
> EDIT: The trail I ran on today is under significant tree cover. The first mile or so is in the woods, with just directly above me visible to the sky. Since it's an up and back trail, my first mile and my last mile are what you'd be interested in if you're going to use it for trail movement.


Do you have the Traverse set on 1 second GPS fix? I noticed that the Traverse track has trackpoints alternating between 4 seconds and 8 seconds apart, while the Ambit2 has them every 4 seconds.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

While i know it is kind of early, those results for the Traverse are less than impressive (track accuracy, not your performance. ). I had been waiting on this watch, as it looked right up my alley; i think i ahve to go back to looking at the Ambit 3 now. *sigh*


----------



## Teriemer

Divine_Madcat said:


> While i know it is kind of early, those results for the Traverse are less than impressive (track accuracy, not your performance. ). I had been waiting on this watch, as it looked right up my alley; i think i ahve to go back to looking at the Ambit 3 now. *sigh*


Thanks to *Karokajoka* for postings his links, so that all of us can have fun analyzing them 

I agree with you Divine_Madcat - while the Traverse seems to do an acceptable job on pacing and tracking for a running activity, I also see the Ambit (I just got me the A3Peak Nepal version) does a better job in both aspects. It's not that it's a big difference, but it's noticeable. For the pacing, I guess FusedSpeed is what makes the difference and I can add to that, that my A3P (same GPS chipset as Traverse) locks on GPS likewise instantly. It's always within 0-3 seconds and typically instantly.

Now it's gonna be interesting to see the what difference it makes, once Traverse gets GLONASS activated. From various Garmin threads, it's clear that not all people experience better GPS accuracy with GLONASS. Personally for my 920XT, I don't see any change in distance accuracy. However - with GLONASS ON - GPS instant pace is slightly more consistent in the forest. Still - my A3Peak with fusedspeed and SirfStar V GPS chipset - is significantly better on instant pace than the 920XT. Tracking is also better on the A3Peak, which is pure GPS at the moment. Note this comment is not 920XT vs. A3Peak, but it's more like a comparison on A3Peak vs. 920 with GLONASS ON (920 uses MediaTek 3333 GPS chipset, so does Fenix3 and that chipset has been blamed a lot in Garmins forums).

So to sum it up; since instant pace is extremly important to me (I'm also a runner, not a hiker), I'm gonna stick with the Ambit series. I wonder if A3-series will get GLONASS as well (they share the same GPS chipset, SirfStar V)? Or maybe that's the buying argument for the Ambit4 once that's revealed ;-)


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

db messed up; duplicate


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Okay, triplicate...


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Alright, let's throw those out there (I will have a better presentation and discussion in my review, but let's see what you guys make of it):

Open fields, short run...
Traverse: geraldz's 0:50 h Running Move
Ambit3 Peak: geraldz's 0:50 h Running Move

Longish run, quite many sections under foliage:
Traverse: geraldz's 2:34 h Running Move
Ambit3 Peak: geraldz's 2:34 h Running Move

I'm thinking that one of the biggest problems we're having here is judging the Traverse not by what it does and is for, but in comparison to the Ambits. Two very different beasts, actually 

(Also, I remember what the A3 was like at its very early stages...)


----------



## Teriemer

Thanks Gerald for your links  

This is my thoughts; I'd say I'm confirmed on my first take. The Traverse does a good job in pacing and one can actually use this watch for running. I think it's great Suunto did this, cause it mean they did not cut off hikers who also like to go for a run here and there. The Traverse will do it. On the other hand; the Ambit does a better job on smoothing the pace with FusedSpeed. It's a bit difficult to see on your long run, but I can difenitely see it. 

On your open field run, both watches perform great. However it could be interesting to see how the Traverse would capture a pace change (without FusedSpeed) like when doing an interval. Once again - it's gonna be interesting to see what GLONASS will bring? 

You're right about comparing those two watches. Clearly they are made and advertised as two different watches. One has to remember that. But as I said, it's a cool move from Suunto that they did not cut-off hikers who also happen to run, by letting the Traverse do a fine job i doing so. Clearky the Ambit (also with the support of footpods etc.) are the more trainers watch.

PS - once again it seems the Ambit has the edge in tracking.


----------



## karokajoka

bruceames said:


> Do you have the Traverse set on 1 second GPS fix? I noticed that the Traverse track has trackpoints alternating between 4 seconds and 8 seconds apart, while the Ambit2 has them every 4 seconds.


Yes, it was set to a 1 second fix time.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Teriemer said:


> You're right about comparing those two watches. Clearly they are made and advertised as two different watches. One has to remember that. But as I said, it's a cool move from Suunto that they did not cut-off hikers who also happen to run, by letting the Traverse do a fine job i doing so. Clearky the Ambit (also with the support of footpods etc.) are the more trainers watch.


Thats the thing though - as a hiker/outdoorsman first, i am even more put off by the wavy tracks. City trainers/etc at least can fall back (to a degree) to street maps when their path gets wavy. But as a hiker, that same kind of wavy is pretty unfixable; it will just look like i was going all over the place. ++

Now, i do agree software can do alot, but i am also slightly worried seeing that this is the second bezel antenna watch to be showing accuracy problems..


----------



## Tangmu

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Alright, let's throw those out there (I will have a better presentation and discussion in my review, but let's see what you guys make of it):
> 
> I'm thinking that one of the biggest problems we're having here is judging the Traverse not by what it does and is for, but in comparison to the Ambits. Two very different beasts


Thanks to you and others for posting your data. My main interest in a GPS watch is the tracking accuracy. I hope that Suunto is providing the best accuracy they can regardless of the intended use of a watch. I'll make my decision based on the performance and not the company's stated intended use.

At the beginning/end of the track it seems the Ambit track is more accurate. The Traverse is off into buildings. Around 22.30 km there's also a difference between the two.

At 21.50 km on the Ambit track there is a noticeable difference between the tracks and a 0.5 km difference in distance.

At 4.1 km I also like the Ambit track better.

I know this is just one example, and many more samples are needed to make any conclusion. I have one arriving tomorrow, so I'll see how well it suits my needs.


----------



## Teriemer

Divine_Madcat said:


> ...but i am also slightly worried seeing that this is the second bezel antenna watch to be showing accuracy problems..


You may have a point here?! But based on the few shared activities, the Traverse seems signifcantly better than the other one (I guess this would be Fenix3). But yes - at current state - the good old Ambit has the edge in tracking, I definitly agree. Could it be the antenna or is software? I don't know - only time will tell...


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Well, one of the next things I'll want to check is simply putting both watches on the same arm (but some distance apart... apparently, there's some issue otherwise). Some of the difference in track simply comes from having one device on the left wrist, the other on the right. (I saw that same issue having gone out with two Ambits (on left and right wrist) and a GPS Track Pod (on my shoulder) before


----------



## HIKESOLO

Ok, so I read through the issues with the spring bars on the Traverse. Does this mean a standard spring bar tool won't work at all? 

Do you all recommend I take the Traverse to a jeweler to remove the bars if I don't want to risk breaking anything?


----------



## morey000

So- what sport modes can you enable on the watch?
Running: yes
Hiking: yes
Cycling?
Swimming? (will it count laps?)
OWS?

others?

Can you create your own sport modes and label them? selecting GPS update rate?

Are you Free to select the same set of 3 fields with up to 5 variables on the bottom field- like an Ambit?

can you apply apps to create calculated variables, like on the Ambit?

I'm trying to figure out... what won't it do?
I gather it won't do a multisport move?


----------



## HIKESOLO

From what I can tell you just can't add multi sport. Other than that you are limited to five sport modes and can still alter the GPS rate and all that good stuff.


----------



## karokajoka

EatPlayLift said:


> Ok, so I read through the issues with the spring bars on the Traverse. Does this mean a standard spring bar tool won't work at all?
> 
> Do you all recommend I take the Traverse to a jeweler to remove the bars if I don't want to risk breaking anything?


I put mine on a Zulu this evening. I used a box cutter blade, just like the post earlier in the thread said. Just pushed back to the band a little to open up some room, then kind of scraped against the inner part of the spring bar. No damage to the bar, or the watch, and it came out rather easily. I would say just about anyone could get the bar off using that method with very little risk of damaging the bar or the watch.


----------



## morey000

seems like $6 and you could solve the problem with some easily removable bars.

Amazon.com: 24mm X 1.8mm Stainless Steel Spring Bar Pins for Attaching Watch Band to Watches or Buckle (Set of Two): Watches


----------



## HIKESOLO

Finally got the bars out. Worried I may have done a little damage, not sure. Just kind of scratched the side of the pin hole a bit. Put on a 24 mm leather strap I had on my Core.


----------



## spookyeng

EatPlayLift said:


> Finally got the bars out. Worried I may have done a little damage, not sure. Just kind of scratched the side of the pin hole a bit. Put on a 24 mm leather strap I had on my Core.


Great looking strap!

I will let you guys know what spring bar works out the best, I ordered five different styles to test. I got shipping notification from Otto Frei, so I should have them by this week, early next week.


----------



## Quotron

Nice job on the strap change. Those pics really show off the design similarities between the Traverse and its - I guess - brother, the Ambit. 

Neat that you get the day of the week along with the MM/DD on the top field. I still wish Suunto would have HH:MM:SS on the main field


----------



## gaijin

Quotron said:


> Nice job on the strap change. Those pics really show off the design similarities between the Traverse and its - I guess - brother, the Ambit.
> 
> Neat that you get the day of the week along with the MM/DD on the top field. I still wish Suunto would have HH:MM:SS on the main field


Hmmmmm ... those pics show HH:MM:SS on the "main field" it's just that the seconds are in the bottom third of the display, not immediately next to the HH:MM.

HTH


----------



## vernSL

Ugh I want to order the Traverse but I'm still so torn on color choice. I really like the Amber version, but worried that the black stainless bezel will be all scratched up in no time.

For those with the Amber version, do you think the bezel will hold up at all? The stainless bezel will probably take wear better, but it looks too busy to me with the black case.


----------



## karokajoka

I got the graphite model, and am pretty surprised at how well it goes with a green strap.


----------



## Quotron

gaijin said:


> Hmmmmm ... those pics show HH:MM:SS on the "main field" it's just that the seconds are in the bottom third of the display, not immediately next to the HH:MM.
> 
> HTH


That's the way time is displayed on the Ambit as well. I meant that it would be nice to have HH:MM:SS on the middle, large - main - display field. It _is_ possible as that's how time is shown during an activity, just not when it's in Time/Watch mode....


----------



## HIKESOLO

The black strap from my Traverse is super comfy and I didn't want it to go to waste. Threw it on my Core and dig the stealthy look.


----------



## spookyeng

karokajoka said:


> I got the graphite model, and am pretty surprised at how well it goes with a green strap.


I had mine on a green strap/PVD yesterday, I agree it looks great! Ordered up five more NATO's for the Traverse yesterday. I normally wear five ring Zulu's. but going to try a few NATO XII from NATO Strap Co. 1.2mm thick vs the 1.5mm of the Zulu's. With the lighter weight of the Traverse, I think they will work out great and gives me more color options!

So far the data looks good during runs, at least in my opinion. I am not a hardcore runner, but get out at least 3-4 times a week for 30-60 minutes. Been comparing my results with my trusty Garmin 305. That being said, I don't know if I will use the Garmin again, the one issue I had with it was the long satellite acquisition times. The Traverse finds the GPS position, what I would consider, almost instantaneously.


----------



## swiss_finnish

Suunto appear to have launched the Kailash today.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

swiss_finnish said:


> Suunto appear to have launched the Kailash today.


So they have. -> New thread, let's keep this here to the Traverse.


----------



## Teriemer

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Alright, let's throw those out there (I will have a better presentation and discussion in my review, but let's see what you guys make of it):
> 
> Open fields, short run...
> Traverse: geraldz's 0:50 h Running Move
> Ambit3 Peak: geraldz's 0:50 h Running Move
> 
> Longish run, quite many sections under foliage:
> Traverse: geraldz's 2:34 h Running Move
> Ambit3 Peak: geraldz's 2:34 h Running Move
> 
> I'm thinking that one of the biggest problems we're having here is judging the Traverse not by what it does and is for, but in comparison to the Ambits. Two very different beasts, actually
> 
> (Also, I remember what the A3 was like at its very early stages...)


Gerald, did you notice the quite big difference in distance for your long run?

Traverse = 24,00 and Ambit = 24,50. That's a whole 500 m in difference for the same amount of time spend running!?


----------



## vernSL

Well it looks like the Kailash is a bit of a letdown, I was hoping it would be a higher end Traverse.


----------



## vernSL

Does anybody know the dimensions of the crystal on the watch? I'm looking at purchasing a screen protector for it.


----------



## jhonzatko

It looks the same like on Ambit3.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Need more info but I must say that right now I'm leaning to Ambit3. Just seems to be more in my wheelhouse. Lots of running and biking, interspersed with big mountain hikes.


----------



## Michael.B

"One daily alarm"


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Teriemer said:


> Gerald, did you notice the quite big difference in distance for your long run?
> 
> Traverse = 24,00 and Ambit = 24,50. That's a whole 500 m in difference for the same amount of time spend running!?


Of course I did. It's a 2% difference, which isn't that bad - and I'm looking to do some more testing, of course. There could be a few reasons, and I need to work out if it wasn't something really silly


----------



## Tangmu

I got my Traverse today and I'm trying to connect it to Movescount on my Android phone. Under the menu there's an Ambit3. I can't find any way to change that to a Traverse. Instructions say select the '+' sign to add a watch, but there's no '+' sign. Tried selecting Ambit3 to pair (maybe it would change itself to Traverse) but that didn't work. 

Can someone tell me how to connect Movescount to my Traverse? Thanks


----------



## jhonzatko

Are you sure, you have the last available version installed?


----------



## Mike or Break

have you added the watch to your movescount profile online already? maybe that's a reason.


----------



## Mike or Break

btw... i just got an update for movescount android app with some new functions/improvements (e.g. support for Traverse)!


----------



## margusl

Seems that Suunto was in a hurry with this release, FB and Suunto Movescount Beta comments are bit alarming - 



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153615073293433&id=350435838432


https://disqus.com/home/discussion/...r_android_120_released_to_google_play/newest/ (there's no 1.2.1 post as of now, but all new comments are about that)
Not that Traverse + Android users woud have a choice here.


----------



## Teriemer

margusl said:


> Seems that Suunto was in a hurry with this release, FB and Suunto Movescount Beta comments are bit alarming -
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153615073293433&id=350435838432
> 
> 
> https://disqus.com/home/discussion/...r_android_120_released_to_google_play/newest/ (there's no 1.2.1 post as of now, but all new comments are about that)
> Not that Traverse + Android users woud have a choice here.


If app is closing and not working, then *just uninstall and reinstall*. I did and it works again (Samsung Galaxy Alpha, LP 5.0.2)


----------



## FlashLighter

If it was updated and not working, you can just clean the cache and data, it works perfectly after that.


----------



## Tangmu

Tangmu said:


> I got my Traverse today and I'm trying to connect it to Movescount on my Android phone. Under the menu there's an Ambit3. I can't find any way to change that to a Traverse. Instructions say select the '+' sign to add a watch, but there's no '+' sign. Tried selecting Ambit3 to pair (maybe it would change itself to Traverse) but that didn't work.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to connect Movescount to my Traverse? Thanks


As someone mentioned, the app was updated and I can now add the Traverse, thanks.


----------



## Tangmu

I have mine paired with a Samsung Note Edge on 5.1.1. Moves can be transferred, and watch setting changed via the phone app, but there are no notifications on the phone and I don't see any indication that feature is even implemented. I have notifications "on " on the watch, and permission for the app on the phone.

Is anyone with an Android phone getting notifications on their watch?


----------



## vernSL

I hope the Traverse works with Android or I'm going to be pretty upset. Mine will be here tomorrow and I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## NiteQwill

Picked up my Traverse 4 days ago to replace my Core of 6 years.

First, the software is REALLY buggy between the watch and Movescount. The communication between my Android device (brand new Galaxy S6) and the watch is intermittent, at best. The app crashes often and doesn't sync really well. I have to turn on/off bluetooth several times in order for it to sync. Even then, it doesn't sync my custom sport modes.

Second, custom sport modes are only synced when I connect my watch to my computer. This is REALLY inconvenient, especially since I don't travel with my computer very often.

Third, the sport modes only allow you to view the primary screen during the exercise. You CANNOT scroll between custom screens. Meaning, if I have a custom "run" screen with HR on Screen 1 and distance on Screen 2 and pace on Screen 3... I can only view screen 2 and 3 AFTER the exercise is complete and not during exercise. This, by itself, is a HUGE deal breaker for me.

Forth, the bezel is entirely too fragile. I bought the graphite version and it is entirely too easy to scratch it with your fingernail. I cannot imagine taking this on hike up Whitney, Baldy, Jaucinto, Rainier, Catskills, etc... It would be destroyed.

Since I bought the watch at REI, I plan on returning it after giving it a thorough run in about 3 weeks. At this point, IMHO, Suunto did a terrible job releasing a product with so many glitches and navigation issues.

FWIW: I returned my Fenix 3 about a month ago. That watch takes the cake in terms of unreliability and glitchy software. I was expecting Suunto to overcome my disappointment in that watch. Sadly, it remains the same.


----------



## NiteQwill

I forgot to add:

The GPS lock is amazingly fast on this watch, though. That is one thing that brings a smile to my face.

The screen is sharp, allows for contrast adjustment, and the vibration/sound of the watch is noticeable.


----------



## HIKESOLO

NiteQwill, that is exactly why I bought the black version. The bezel won't scratch as easily. Same thing happened on the Fenix 3 "grey" version.


----------



## HIKESOLO

To all Movescount users...I created a new Suunto group in Movescount so we can all be in one place and check out each other's activities. It's called Team Traverse and can be found at this link...

Team Traverse - Group at Movescount.com

I have yet to do an actual activity with the watch (crazy busy at work) but we can all get everything in one place if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tangmu

NiteQwill said:


> Picked up my Traverse 4 days ago to replace my Core of 6 years.
> 
> First, the software is REALLY buggy between the watch and Movescount. The communication between my <clip>
> 
> FWIW: I returned my Fenix 3 about a month ago. That watch takes the cake in terms of unreliability and glitchy software. I was expecting Suunto to overcome my disappointment in that watch. Sadly, it remains the same.


Sounds just like me. I've had a Core for many years. I tried two different Fenix 3's and the tracking was poor, and lots of software bugs. Now I have the Traverse. The tracking is much better in the few tests I've done, but the the connection between phone and watch is intermittent, and notifications don't work at all.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

NiteQwill said:


> I forgot to add:
> 
> The GPS lock is amazingly fast on this watch, though. That is one thing that brings a smile to my face.
> 
> The screen is sharp, allows for contrast adjustment, and the vibration/sound of the watch is noticeable.


Thanks for your report. Software is fixable and scratches should be par for the course if you are getting after it. I'm not going to baby a watch of this genre.

How did it track for you? Any tracks to share?


----------



## dkyacht

Tangmu said:


> I have mine paired with a Samsung Note Edge on 5.1.1. Moves can be transferred, and watch setting changed via the phone app, but there are no notifications on the phone and I don't see any indication that feature is even implemented. I have notifications "on " on the watch, and permission for the app on the phone.
> 
> Is anyone with an Android phone getting notifications on their watch?


I have the S6 Edge + on the latest firmware that I use with my A3 peak. After updating today to the latest movescount version I've had nothing but connection issues. Constantly loosing sync.... Very disappointed to say the least. Anyone know if you can roll back to the previous version? Btw I've had my phone on my all afternoon less than 2 feet from my watch and still loosing sync.

Dave


----------



## Quotron

NiteQwill said:


> Picked up my Traverse 4 days ago to replace my Core of 6 years.
> 
> First, the software is REALLY buggy between the watch and Movescount. The communication between my Android device (brand new Galaxy S6) and the watch is intermittent, at best. The app crashes often and doesn't sync really well. I have to turn on/off bluetooth several times in order for it to sync. Even then, it doesn't sync my custom sport modes.
> 
> Second, custom sport modes are only synced when I connect my watch to my computer. This is REALLY inconvenient, especially since I don't travel with my computer very often.
> 
> Third, the sport modes only allow you to view the primary screen during the exercise. You CANNOT scroll between custom screens. Meaning, if I have a custom "run" screen with HR on Screen 1 and distance on Screen 2 and pace on Screen 3... I can only view screen 2 and 3 AFTER the exercise is complete and not during exercise. This, by itself, is a HUGE deal breaker for me.
> 
> Forth, the bezel is entirely too fragile. I bought the graphite version and it is entirely too easy to scratch it with your fingernail. I cannot imagine taking this on hike up Whitney, Baldy, Jaucinto, Rainier, Catskills, etc... It would be destroyed.
> 
> Since I bought the watch at REI, I plan on returning it after giving it a thorough run in about 3 weeks. At this point, IMHO, Suunto did a terrible job releasing a product with so many glitches and navigation issues.
> 
> FWIW: I returned my Fenix 3 about a month ago. That watch takes the cake in terms of unreliability and glitchy software. I was expecting Suunto to overcome my disappointment in that watch. Sadly, it remains the same.


I wonder if you got a faulty version, it seems insane that Suunto would lock one display on a sport mode. Especially considering how much this watch appears to share with the Ambit. It's a hell of a step backwards. Can anyone else with a Traverse confirm this?

As for the Android Movescount app, it's been super buggy since v.1.2.1 was released on 10/13/15. Hopefully that will be resolved shortly... With the issue of sport profile updates syncing through the app. I assume the issue you're facing is related to the problems with the app updates, as I have not been able to sync at all with the latest app update, and unless you can get a complete sync your sport profiles will not change - even if a Move gets transfered. Note, I'm speaking as an Ambit3 user...


----------



## HIKESOLO

You most certainly CAN make multiple screens for each mode. I created a walking profile with 3 different screen setups. During the recording of the activity you simply press the "Next" button to cycle through the various screen setups. Very easy.


----------



## vernSL

How's the battery life been? I'm trying to decide between the Traverse and the Fenix 3. The F3 says 50hr in ultratrac. The Traverse I believe is 100hr? I'm mostly looking for a watch for hiking and exploring, so basically being able to get back to where I started. GPS accuracy doesn't need to be spot on, but just enough to get me back to the base camp.


----------



## NiteQwill

EatPlayLift said:


> You most certainly CAN make multiple screens for each mode. I created a walking profile with 3 different screen setups. During the recording of the activity you simply press the "Next" button to cycle through the various screen setups. Very easy.


So strange.

Just went for a bike ride and none of my additional screens (2 & 3) were visible with pressing NEXT.

However, when I synced my Traverse through my Mac, I curiously looked at my sport mode screens.... and viola! Screens 2 & 3 were present in cycle mode. But, they did not sync their data with Movescount or Strava.

The frustration continues...

One feature I would like to see added would be the activity tracker syncing. Something like the Fitbit tracker... steps in a day, week, etc. From what I've observed, the log for steps is reset at 00:00 every evening.


----------



## HIKESOLO

NiteQwill said:


> So strange.
> 
> Just went for a bike ride and none of my additional screens (2 & 3) were visible with pressing NEXT.
> 
> However, when I synced my Traverse through my Mac, I curiously looked at my sport mode screens.... and viola! Screens 2 & 3 were present in cycle mode. But, they did not sync their data with Movescount or Strava.
> 
> The frustration continues...
> 
> One feature I would like to see added would be the activity tracker syncing. Something like the Fitbit tracker... steps in a day, week, etc. From what I've observed, the log for steps is reset at 00:00 every evening.


Yes, the activity tracker is pretty disappointing. It WAY over counts steps and there is no way to see a history either on the watch or on Movescount. This is a very basic feature. At least let us look back at the last 7 days on the watch and perhaps a lifetime total. Very basic. I've made that request to Suunto.


----------



## NiteQwill

vernSL said:


> How's the battery life been? I'm trying to decide between the Traverse and the Fenix 3. The F3 says 50hr in ultratrac. The Traverse I believe is 100hr? I'm mostly looking for a watch for hiking and exploring, so basically being able to get back to where I started. GPS accuracy doesn't need to be spot on, but just enough to get me back to the base camp.


It's hard to tell at this point. I did 2 hours of hiking and a 2 hour bike ride today with GPS as "good" and "best," respectively. From 100% to 96%. Not bad.

My Fenix 3 had to be recharged about every 4-5 days without activity. With activity, during the summer months where I was cycling 30-35 miles 3-4 times a week, it was charged every 48 hours. On a 5 day hike through Central Coast California, it died on day 2 using Ultratrac mode. Unfortunately, the group I was with were a bunch of ultralight backpackers, so my battery pack was left in the car.


----------



## Michael.B

vernSL said:


> How's the battery life been? I'm trying to decide between the Traverse and the Fenix 3. The F3 says 50hr in ultratrac. The Traverse I believe is 100hr? I'm mostly looking for a watch for hiking and exploring, so basically being able to get back to where I started. GPS accuracy doesn't need to be spot on, but just enough to get me back to the base camp.


Garmin Tactix.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Can I ask for a favor?

My "Wintry China Dream Traverse" just made it into the finalists in Suunto's "Dream Traverse" contest - and the final decision will be made by voting.

So, if you want to see more from me (and the Traverse and/or the Ambit) in China, not just my review, your vote for my video would be *much* appreciated:

"Wintry China Dream" at Suunto Traverse Collection - Suunto

And, I'm getting on with the work on my Traverse review. Should be ready around end of next week. [Insert joke about notifications here  ]


----------



## luca2706

how to vote ?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

luca2706 said:


> how to vote ?


On the Suunto website. The link should take you right to the Contest section of the site, where the voting form is. Number 4 (bad number in Chinese context, oops), Wintry China Dream, is mine


----------



## luca2706

done, thank you


----------



## gaijin

I must say I'm surprised by the dearth of feedback about the performance and features of the Traverse.

Is it being "damned by faint praise?"

Those of you who have one in hand - come on! Please let the rest of us know more about this eagerly anticipated new watch.

TIA


----------



## Tangmu

I was hoping with today being October 15, Suunto's release date for the Traverse, that they might make notifications work from Android phones, but no luck.


----------



## vernSL

I'm starting to think we won't see it. The Kailash says it only works with iPhone. Until we hear from Suunto saying the Traverse will work I won't expect it. The app has already been updated to work with it, but notification settings aren't there at all.


----------



## dissipator16

Well I have had a graphite traverse from REI for a few days

PROS
-comfy as heck 
- looks great
-robust construction
-quick GPS lock

CONS
- none!


----------



## vernSL

dissipator16 said:


> Well I have had a graphite traverse from REI for a few days
> 
> PROS
> -comfy as heck
> - looks great
> -robust construction
> -quick GPS lock
> 
> CONS
> - while in movescount I create a " run" sport mode.But when I go through the menus and hit " record", it just instantly starts the hiking mode from the factory and doesn't give me the option to use the custom " running" one I made. Am I just looking in the wrong place? I NEED the run mode I made as that is a big reason why I got this. To have that option
> 
> I hope I can figure this out! I do not want to return the watch


Make sure you sync after making any changes on the app.


----------



## dissipator16

I finally downloaded the APP on my mac and its all updated and awesome! thanks, I now have 0 complaints about the travers


----------



## jhonzatko

I was hoping, with the release of Traverse, they will make some changes on the Movescount web app. Sorry, but steps count without any backend and without sync possibility is complete useless. 
I'm very disappointed in this way a stick with my Ambit3 Peak Sapphire


----------



## luca2706

i was looking at the spec of this traverse ; what's the meaning of "Max. nr. of apps per sport mode 3" ? 
I'm coming from garmin fenix, so what's an app ? thank you in advance


----------



## margusl

In most cases apps allow you to have a calculated field on display and optionally log it so you can see it later in Movescount on same graph as you heart rate, pace and other metrics. Examples range from simple calclutaions to get burned burgers during workout, or more complex applications that mimic ghost runners or show th HR-zone you are working in. 3 as max number of apps means that you can't activte more per single workout mode, e.g. you create a sports mode called RunToCatchABus, you look at 10 apps in Movescount that have most users and really like to have all of them in your sports mode. But you have to pick 3.
Just take a look at Movescount.com - Powered by Suunto , play with different filters and sorting and you select some Moves made with those app, you can see how Movescount later prsents collected data. BTW, there's a lot of crap or just duplicates, you might start with the ones with mos users/likes or ones labeled as Suunto Apps.


----------



## luca2706

thank you


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

vernSL said:


> I'm starting to think we won't see it. The Kailash says it only works with iPhone. Until we hear from Suunto saying the Traverse will work I won't expect it. The app has already been updated to work with it, but notification settings aren't there at all.


Of course they should work; you just have to read the Traverse description to see that. Only that they've run into some issues.

Why's it only the iPhone with the Kailash? Because it's a luxury/niche product where it wouldn't be worth it to produce the app for the host of Android phones. Expect to see the Kailash on the wrists of people who also use gold iPhones...


----------



## ghernb

Has anyone had success syncing routes or POI's? I can change setting via the iPhone app and Movescount and receive notifications. But sync fails on both. It was supposed to work by the 15th, but the app hasn't been updated. Anyone have any insight?
BTW - I have the Black form REI. I ordered it on Monday and received it on Wednesday. Very nice. Fits well on a small wrist.


----------



## HIKESOLO

gaijin said:


> I must say I'm surprised by the dearth of feedback about the performance and features of the Traverse.
> 
> Is it being "damned by faint praise?"
> 
> Those of you who have one in hand - come on! Please let the rest of us know more about this eagerly anticipated new watch.
> 
> TIA


I find it to be the perfect watch for me. I like it much better than the Fenix 3. Less features, but more stable. Battery life is awesome. Zero syncing issues with my iPhone. No complaints thus far other than wishing they hadn't used spring bars instead of the screw-in bars for the strap.


----------



## vernSL

EatPlayLift said:


> I find it to be the perfect watch for me. I like it much better than the Fenix 3. Less features, but more stable. Battery life is awesome. Zero syncing issues with my iPhone. No complaints thus far other than wishing they hadn't used spring bars instead of the screw-in bars for the strap.


Do you still have the Fenix 3? I'd love some side by side pictures of them. I'm still debating on keeping the Traverse or going to the F3.


----------



## HIKESOLO

vernSL said:


> Do you still have the Fenix 3? I'd love some side by side pictures of them. I'm still debating on keeping the Traverse or going to the F3.


I owned it 3 times, finally gave up on it. Never met my expectations. I won't be purchasing from Garmin again until they get their act together. Expecting users to be beta testers just to finally "fix" the bugs right before they release the new model is ridiculous. They don't deserve my money. Unlike Suunto, who has never let me down and make a very reliable and accurate product.


----------



## Tangmu

I agree with you on Garmin, I returned two Fenix 3's. But for me, with an Android phone, I'm not too pleased with the Traverse. No notifications on the watch at all, failed syncs, intermittent Bluetooth connectivity. So I'm a beta tester for Suunto same as Garmin. Tracking is better than the Fenix, though.


----------



## Quotron

Tangmu said:


> I agree with you on Garmin, I returned two Fenix 3's. But for me, with an Android phone, I'm not too pleased with the Traverse. No notifications on the watch at all, failed syncs, intermittent Bluetooth connectivity. So I'm a beta tester for Suunto same as Garmin. Tracking is better than the Fenix, though.


Technically you (we - as I also have an Android) are beta testing the Movescount app. Which is a big distinction between beta testing an app and the watch itself - which is the issue most Garmin Fenix users have.


----------



## dredik

Hi, I like to ask Suunto traverse users if you need to have open moves count app to sync iPhone with the watch. 

I am looking for timepiece very sturdy for work outside (tree climber), everyday casual wearing and outdoor activities. Suunto traverse caught my eye, I maybe don't need whole range of functions what it offer but I like possibility to charge battery at home, and have sync with my phone, features like GPS barometer and others comes handy in outdoor activities like rock climbing, mountain biking and traveling. 

Only competitor what I have is Bluetooth Gshock but I don't like no user friendly battery change, not 100% compatibility with iPhone notifications..., other side is price and sturdiness any suggestions are welcome 

bear in mind that i am new in forum and into "smart" watches thank you for understanding


----------



## WatchFreak_71

jhonzatko said:


> I was hoping, with the release of Traverse, they will make some changes on the Movescount web app. Sorry, but steps count without any backend and without sync possibility is complete useless.
> I'm very disappointed in this way a stick with my Ambit3 Peak Sapphire


No step count feature on MovesCount?!?! What a shame!  I was thinking about replacing my Ambit 3 with Traverse, but since Suunto is not able to / willing to add step count / activity view to MovesCount, I also plan to stick with my Ambit 3.

I really is a shame Suunto is not willing to add activity / step counts to MovesCount, the watches have this nice feature, it cannot be that technically difficult to add the feature to web app. Maybe Suunto doesn't listen to their customers at all?

I am also disappointed about only 3 Suunto Apps (per sport mode) on Traverse, compared to 5 on Ambit 3.


----------



## Tangmu

Quotron said:


> Technically you (we - as I also have an Android) are beta testing the Movescount app. Which is a big distinction between beta testing an app and the watch itself - which is the issue most Garmin Fenix users have.


That's a good point, as phone firmware and phone apps can be updated, but not so much with hardware.

(by the way, "Savile Row" has only one "L" in it)


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Pulled the trigger on the Ambit 3 Peak Nepal edition. REI makes it safe so that I can go return if it turns out the Traverse or Ambit 4 are better.

I'll continue following this thread.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

DirkLerxstPratt said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Ambit 3 Peak Nepal edition. REI makes it safe so that I can go return if it turns out the Traverse or Ambit 4 are better.
> 
> I'll continue following this thread.


Hmmm. Love(d) REi, but... re. the Traverse: define "better". Re. Ambit4: How long does REI accept returns again? 

Besides: What's that statement do in a thread on the Traverse (but hey, I obviously understand the need to just communicate and interact...)

I'm quite serious with the "define better" point about the Traverse, by the way. Now that I've used it for its first approaching-100km, I think the biggest problem (we here are having) with the Traverse is that approaching it from the Ambits is the wrong way to approach it...


----------



## arnea

The biggest problem with Traverse and Ambit is the buggy and incomplete software for smartphones multiplied by the lack of meaningful support communication from Suunto.

But we have some hope. I'm really waiting to see what Suunto is going to do with the Sports Tracker product and team that they bought in May. I hope there will be Movescount 2 app that is based on the Sports Tracker codebase.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Hmmm. Love(d) REi, but... re. the Traverse: define "better". Re. Ambit4: How long does REI accept returns again?
> 
> Besides: What's that statement do in a thread on the Traverse (but hey, I obviously understand the need to just communicate and interact...)
> 
> I'm quite serious with the "define better" point about the Traverse, by the way. Now that I've used it for its first approaching-100km, I think the biggest problem (we here are having) with the Traverse is that approaching it from the Ambits is the wrong way to approach it...


Gerald,

By better I mean perhaps a more robust battery than Traverse and a antenna in bezel with equal GPS accuracy to the current external models. I felt the need to say it here because I've been following along as the release is happening. I'm like a lot of other folks who are on the fence about the features of this current offering. Seems like it and the Kailash are very narrow in scope.

REI has a one year return policy.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

"lack of meaningful support communication"... I'll better not say what I'm thinking there.

DirkLerxstPratt, I think you've actually just helped me in what my conclusion about the Traverse will be 

Have a question myself that is need-to-ask: Guys, do you prefer a review that's one long (loooong) post or one that's separated into different areas of focus in different posts? (Don't want the bother of one post with different pages; that I can tell.)

Thank you - and if you still want to vote for my "Wintry China Dream" entry in Suunto's Dream Traverse Contest, I'd appreciate it


----------



## Tangmu

Example of lack of meaningful support communication: The Traverse is advertised as being able to display email/text/calendar alerts from the phone (smartwatch features) but it does not, and Suunto has not communicated this discrepancy and has not communicated when they'll fix it.


----------



## Tangmu

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said "Besides: What's that statement do in a thread on the Traverse"?

What's your request asking people to vote for you in a contest so you can win a free watch do in a thread on the Traverse? I actually don't have a problem with either post, but I think if you ought to apply the same requirements to your posts as you do for others.


----------



## vernSL

The Traverse is really starting to grow on me. I am a hiker/backpacker/camper and will occasionally trail run, for me it's perfect. There are just a few changes that I'd love Suunto to make to the software. First, I'd love if they allowed us to sync our steps each day and allow us to transfer that information to a program like myfitnesspal. Right now, the step tracking is basically useless. And they need to fix the Android notification issues. If they add those things and fix the notifications, this watch would perfect for me.

Now if they'd release a sapphire version with full stainless case, I'd be even more excited.


----------



## dbryan1970

Hi, I have a Suunto Traverse Graphite on order which should be with me on Tuesday (UK). Currently own an Ambit. 
Can a current owner please clear up a couple of quick questions.

- custom activities. Once synced to the watch, how do they work , different to how they work on the Ambit. From what I understand, when you select one and GPS lock is acquired the watch starts recording immediately. Is this the case or can the user start/stop the recording manually.

- sleep mode. Does the watch have this function similar to the Ambit.

Thanks


----------



## vernSL

From what I've experienced, once you hit start and select an activity, it starts right after GPS is locked on. You can pause it right when it starts though and start when you're ready.

There is no sleep tracking.


----------



## bruceames

Have you Traverse owners checked to see if there is an option to disable automatic log recording in Movescount? I have a Suunto Trackpod and out of the box it is enabled, but going into the settings there is an option to disable it. It would seem ridiculous that the Trackpod should have it and not the $450 Traverse.


----------



## vernSL

Like being able to prevent logs to automatically get synced to movescount?


----------



## bruceames

vernSL said:


> Like being able to prevent logs to automatically get synced to movescount?


No. It means that instead of automatically recording as soon as the watch gets a GPS lock, that logs only start getting recorded when you press the start button (ie, when you are good and ready for the log to start). It basically enables the start/stop feature.

Go into the Traverse setting and see if there is an option. I would be surprised if there wasn't.


----------



## spookyeng

*SPRING BAR UPDATE:

*Got the spring bars in from Otto Frei on Tuesday. I wanted to test them out for a couple of days each before giving my thoughts, so here is what I got...

I ordered up six different pairs to try, but in the end only two really stood out in my mind for solid feel and ease of installation and removal. The other four that I bought never made it past the installation, they felt like that had a loose fit between the OD of the spring bar and ID of the outer tube. The pins fit well in the holes on the lugs but you could move the OD of the outer tube a couple mm's in either direction, so I felt that these would not be suitable for the Traverse considering the environment the watch was intended to be used.

The two remaining were double flange spring bars in 1.8mm and 2.0mm and both were rock solid when installed and easily installed and removed with a standard spring bar removal tool pictures below. The 1.8mm is a good fit for the stock strap and I like the 2.0mm for NATO straps. Please see specs in the pictures below. I am sure you can order these from many sources, I just tend to use Otto Frei for most of the watch parts I buy. A little on the expensive side concerning spring bars, but well worth it IMHO.

I also included two pictures of the holes in the lugs after numerous installations and removals during this little test, overall great shape and most of the issues occurred when I initially removed the stock shoulderless spring bars.

I hope this helps the guys who would like to install flanged spring bars in the Traverse. I absolutely love the watch and it has been on my wrist every day since I bought it. Last picture is on a distressed leather band from B&R Bands. Take care!


----------



## freej

Hello fellow Traverse fans!
question: which on line shops would you suggest to buy the traverse in europe? (Shipping to belgium). I saw sportwatchpro ships but dont know it myself (is it good?)
regards,


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

dbryan1970 said:


> Hi, I have a Suunto Traverse Graphite on order which should be with me on Tuesday (UK). Currently own an Ambit.
> Can a current owner please clear up a couple of quick questions.
> 
> - custom activities. Once synced to the watch, how do they work , different to how they work on the Ambit. From what I understand, when you select one and GPS lock is acquired the watch starts recording immediately. Is this the case or can the user start/stop the recording manually.
> 
> - sleep mode. Does the watch have this function similar to the Ambit.
> 
> Thanks


Start of the recording is automatic and cannot be changed to manual.

I assume you mean the display turning itself off to save battery when you say "sleep mode" (rather than sleep recovery check via HR analysis). In that case, yes, the Traverse does the same thing as the Ambits; the display gets turned off when there's no movement. (And the Traverse can also be put into deep sleep mode if necessary.)

Custom activities per se don't work much differently from how they do on the Ambits.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

bruceames said:


> No. It means that instead of automatically recording as soon as the watch gets a GPS lock, that logs only start getting recorded when you press the start button (ie, when you are good and ready for the log to start). It basically enables the start/stop feature.
> 
> Go into the Traverse setting and see if there is an option. I would be surprised if there wasn't.


No there isn't. It's part of the simplified operation of the Traverse, I guess. Otherwise, you'd have people who can't navigate back to where they started from because they forgot to start the recording there. (Take it from the guy who just paused his A3 and Trav to explain something and promptly forgot to re-start both of them, while looking at the navigation display on both of them... ooops)


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Tangmu said:


> Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said "Besides: What's that statement do in a thread on the Traverse"?
> 
> What's your request asking people to vote for you in a contest so you can win a free watch do in a thread on the Traverse? I actually don't have a problem with either post, but I think if you ought to apply the same requirements to your posts as you do for others.


And I expressed my understanding in the same line, didn't I?

But, the contest is a Suunto Traverse contest. And why I'm even commenting now: You're at least the second person who misunderstands the contest, interestingly (lack of communication, again?): It's the people who vote for their favorite video/suggestion who could win a Traverse; the winner of the contest gets sponsorship for the suggested journey!

So, if you want to see a Traverse (or Ambit or both? or maybe even a Kailash?) in action traversing China, yep, go and vote for "Wintry China Dream"... 

And hey, you could win one of three Traverse!


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Gerald,

I'll take a review anyway you want to give it. Really want to see someone put some meaningfull miles on the Traverse.


----------



## dbryan1970

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Start of the recording is automatic and cannot be changed to manual.
> 
> I assume you mean the display turning itself off to save battery when you say "sleep mode" (rather than sleep recovery check via HR analysis). In that case, yes, the Traverse does the same thing as the Ambits; the display gets turned off when there's no movement. (And the Traverse can also be put into deep sleep mode if necessary.)
> 
> Custom activities per se don't work much differently from how they do on the Ambits.


Thanks Gerald. That's everything I need to know. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## Joaquinpe

Hello !! it's my first message on the forum, I am presenting a user joaquinpe Spanish of Ambit 3 Peak and I'm thinking to change me I just traverse.Yo mountain race and I wonder if I change the traverse offset owning an A3 Peak. Thank you


----------



## vassago

Gerald, just watched a couple of your new Youtube video's about the Traverse. Interesting and thanks for creating them. It's clear that we should not compare it to the Ambit, but what are the real weak points in your opinion? The lag might be an issue depending usage for example.


----------



## Joaquinpe

another question ... what I'm reading in the forum is true that you can not start recording manually baths ?? when the GPS gets set to record directly without pressing the start button on the watch?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Joaquinpe said:


> another question ... what I'm reading in the forum is true that you can not start recording manually baths ?? when the GPS gets set to record directly without pressing the start button on the watch?


So it is. Recording starts once GPS fix has been found. How else do you track back to where you started?


----------



## Joaquinpe

If he is right, but if i want to make a training run down the mountain when I take the GPS and starts counting the seconds as if he started one activity in my ambit3 ?? or just record the GPS but no distance or time ???


----------



## triGG3r

spookyeng said:


> *SPRING BAR UPDATE:
> 
> *Got the spring bars in from Otto Frei on Tuesday. I wanted to test them out for a couple of days each before giving my thoughts, so here is what I got...
> 
> I ordered up six different pairs to try, but in the end only two really stood out in my mind for solid feel and ease of installation and removal. The other four that I bought never made it past the installation, they felt like that had a loose fit between the OD of the spring bar and ID of the outer tube. The pins fit well in the holes on the lugs but you could move the OD of the outer tube a couple mm's in either direction, so I felt that these would not be suitable for the Traverse considering the environment the watch was intended to be used.
> 
> The two remaining were double flange spring bars in 1.8mm and 2.0mm and both were rock solid when installed and easily installed and removed with a standard spring bar removal tool pictures below. The 1.8mm is a good fit for the stock strap and I like the 2.0mm for NATO straps. Please see specs in the pictures below. I am sure you can order these from many sources, I just tend to use Otto Frei for most of the watch parts I buy. A little on the expensive side concerning spring bars, but well worth it IMHO.
> 
> I also included two pictures of the holes in the lugs after numerous installations and removals during this little test, overall great shape and most of the issues occurred when I initially removed the stock shoulderless spring bars.
> 
> I hope this helps the guys who would like to install flanged spring bars in the Traverse. I absolutely love the watch and it has been on my wrist every day since I bought it. Last picture is on a distressed leather band from B&R Bands. Take care!


Thanks for the update! Really appreciate it! =)


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Review online.

I may have gone a little overboard with it.

adventuring with the Suunto Traverse. Review (and Manual) « at home in / w|&#8230;


----------



## pjc3

Thanks Gerald,
I am pleased to see you can change the GPS (and hence power usage) on the fly. One of my bigger concerns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freej

Nice review gerald!

i'm looking for a new watch after fenix2 which fails a little too often. Main activites are hiking and running. Hiking would not be an issue. And i must admit that whenever i take a break when hiking and push the pause vutton, i always forgot to restart recording

For running, is there a convenient way to start recording when you want it? With my current watch i need to start searching gps minutes before the run, so the idea of "autostart" once reception is ok, seems terrible to me. I read traverse will start recording directly after gps reception is ok? I'm into training runs/trail, not into sprinting so the start should not be registered "split second".

Alternative if of course ambit (nepal) but would really like it to use as daytime watch as well.



Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Review online.
> 
> I may have gone a little overboard with it.


----------



## triGG3r

Hey guys.. By any chance anybody's gotten their hands on a WHITE Traverse? Mind sharing some real life pictures?

Its definitely an odd color given the nature of the environment that it is intended for, but somehow, i find myself drawn to it! Haha..


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

triGG3r said:


> Hey guys.. By any chance anybody's gotten their hands on a WHITE Traverse? Mind sharing some real life pictures?
> 
> Its definitely an odd color given the nature of the environment that it is intended for, but somehow, i find myself drawn to it! Haha..


Have only seen it at the OutDoor fair. It's a strangely bold color choice - but strangely bold only because it is actually good looking.

Had a white Ambit, and it's nice. In fact, my dad now has it and loves it


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

freej said:


> Nice review gerald!
> 
> i'm looking for a new watch after fenix2 which fails a little too often. Main activites are hiking and running. Hiking would not be an issue. And i must admit that whenever i take a break when hiking and push the pause vutton, i always forgot to restart recording
> 
> For running, is there a convenient way to start recording when you want it? With my current watch i need to start searching gps minutes before the run, so the idea of "autostart" once reception is ok, seems terrible to me. I read traverse will start recording directly after gps reception is ok? I'm into training runs/trail, not into sprinting so the start should not be registered "split second".
> 
> Alternative if of course ambit (nepal) but would really like it to use as daytime watch as well.


Best of two worlds: Let it start the recording automatically, as it does (and registering the position pretty well already, if that's what your concern is about), then mark a lap (still just one push of the "back/lap" button to be able to see where you really started running.

If you need your recording to be split-second-exact, you're not the user for whom the Traverse is made. (By the way, it also can use auto-pause.)


----------



## Magnus Persson

Why if this is a more simple Watch then Ambit, is this more expensive? Even at release or the same price at release?


----------



## HIKESOLO

Magnus Persson said:


> Why if this is a more simple Watch then Ambit, is this more expensive? Even at release or the same price at release?


I would guess because it is the same/similar hardware. The watch itself isn't limited in any way (still has a great GPS chip, ABC functions, etc). It's the software side of things that is somewhat limited compared to the Ambit series. This is still a very desirable watch to the right crowd, in fact more so than the ambit. I was looking for a watch that I could wear 24/7, and the GPS bulge on the Ambit series (and straps you couldn't swap out for Nato) prevented me from ever wanting to do so. This is still a premium watch, still accurate, still Suunto quality, but in a more wearable design that to me looks better and functions perfectly for what I'm looking for.

Could it have been priced a tad lower? Sure. But I'm just speculating why it's not.


----------



## Magnus Persson

Dont get me wrong i order a amber today  but then if we watch owners think they would change something, like the stepcounter would sync or be saved somehow lets hope suunto make that change and hear the customers. Sorry for my english.


----------



## martowl

Tangmu said:


> Example of lack of meaningful support communication: The Traverse is advertised as being able to display email/text/calendar alerts from the phone (smartwatch features) but it does not, and Suunto has not communicated this discrepancy and has not communicated when they'll fix it.


It works very well on my iPhone.....no issues other than the sometimes the reconnect does not occur immediately when I am away from the phone. I have an Ambit3 but at this point I think the notifications are very similar if not identical. So....it does work.


----------



## spookyeng

triGG3r said:


> Thanks for the update! Really appreciate it! =)


No problem, happy to provide some choices for our Traverse watches, well at least for the spring bars! Take care


----------



## Tangmu

martowl said:


> It works very well on my iPhone.....no issues other than the sometimes the reconnect does not occur immediately when I am away from the phone. I have an Ambit3 but at this point I think the notifications are very similar if not identical. So....it does work.


Are you saying that because notifications work on an Ambit3 they work on a Traverse? For Android, at least, it does not.


----------



## paul1928

martowl said:


> It works very well on my iPhone.....no issues other than the sometimes the reconnect does not occur immediately when I am away from the phone. I have an Ambit3 but at this point I think the notifications are very similar if not identical. So....it does work.


...on an iPhone. Notification support on Android is rudimentary at best, completely broken at worst.


----------



## vernSL

Just ordered the Amber band for my black/stainless version. Hope it looks good! I also installed a screen protector today as well. Now I won't have to worry about scratching the glass as much.


----------



## Magnus Persson

vernSL said:


> Just ordered the Amber band for my black/stainless version. Hope it looks good! I also installed a screen protector today as well. Now I won't have to worry about scratching the glass as much.


 What size is it?


----------



## dbryan1970

My graphite Traverse arrived today and looks great. Setup my 5 sports modes and has been out for a test.
One issue though, I seem to be unable to create any POI's in movescount to sync to the device. When I logon to movescount, select the traverse from watches & devices, go to navigation/POI, try to create one entering name, position etc, click save, the screen refreshes but no POI's stored. Any other people experiencing this or I am missing something.

Cheers


----------



## Joaquinpe

dbryan1970 said:


> My graphite Traverse arrived today and looks great. Setup my 5 sports modes and has been out for a test.
> One issue though, I seem to be unable to create any POI's in movescount to sync to the device. When I logon to movescount, select the traverse from watches & devices, go to navigation/POI, try to create one entering name, position etc, click save, the screen refreshes but no POI's stored. Any other people experiencing this or I am missing something.
> 
> Cheers


friend a question: when you walk into a sport clock looking after the HR band GPS and the activity is automatically when you start or have to press the button and in the ambit 3 ??


----------



## dbryan1970

Joaquinpe said:


> friend a question: when you walk into a sport clock looking after the HR band GPS and the activity is automatically when you start or have to press the button and in the ambit 3 ??


The track will start recording immediately, but you can pause it if you are not ready.


----------



## Joaquinpe

dbryan1970 said:


> The track will start recording immediately, but you can pause it if you are not ready.


ok, but then you have to be aware of when the GPS is turned on to stop after ?? I think it's a mistake for Suunto because it does not seem logical ... for people who run it is bad enough, there is no way to remove the car star ?? I expect an update in this regard because it makes no sense ....


----------



## matej123

What about battery life. Can you compare it to ambit 3 peak and sport please.


----------



## pjc3

Joaquinpe said:


> ok, but then you have to be aware of when the GPS is turned on to stop after ?? I think it's a mistake for Suunto because it does not seem logical ... for people who run it is bad enough, there is no way to remove the car star ?? I expect an update in this regard because it makes no sense ....


It does make sense for target use. But if you primarily run, get an Ambit3R, if you multisport get an Ambit3S, if you Adventure Race, or just want everything, get an Ambit3P,


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

matej123 said:


> What about battery life. Can you compare it to ambit 3 peak and sport please.


And if you want an impression / comparison, check out my review


----------



## anto1980

Can you post some pics???


dbryan1970 said:


> My graphite Traverse arrived today and looks great. Setup my 5 sports modes and has been out for a test.
> One issue though, I seem to be unable to create any POI's in movescount to sync to the device. When I logon to movescount, select the traverse from watches & devices, go to navigation/POI, try to create one entering name, position etc, click save, the screen refreshes but no POI's stored. Any other people experiencing this or I am missing something.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## dbryan1970

[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 5735314._xfImport[/ATTACH]anto1980;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0]Can you post some pics???


----------



## dbryan1970




----------



## Erichfromm

Hey. thinking of getting the traverse but coming from a solar casio and not keen on a usb charged only battery as difficult to do infield. Also leery of a permanent battery that will degrade over time. Anyone have comments on this? Don't want to spend $500aud on a watch that will be useless in a few years..


----------



## dkyacht

Erichfromm said:


> Hey. thinking of getting the traverse but coming from a solar casio and not keen on a usb charged only battery as difficult to do infield. Also leery of a permanent battery that will degrade over time. Anyone have comments on this? Don't want to spend $500aud on a watch that will be useless in a few years..


I came from the solar casio pro trek, to the A3 Peak. To be honest I do miss the solar feature but I'm soooo happy with the A3 Peak! I'm in the middle of a battery test with it right now. I'm on day 9 and at 47% battery left. I should mention it's my daily wear watch and I have been cycling every day using that feature to track my progress. Short of being military and being deployed out away from creature comforts like electricity I can't see the battery life being a big issue with this watch. Plus it charges pretty quick....

Dave


----------



## anto1980

Tomorrow I have my Amber!


----------



## Matisa

I personally prefer performance over aesthetics when it comes to GPS ABC watches. Reason why my Fenix II is sitting brand new in its box and I have a Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar for casual wearing. Nonetheless, I really like the Ambit3, I don't mind the antenna bulge since it improves GPS receptivity. However, in order to it the perfect watch imo, it would need to support GLONASS, the improved navigation functions like Traverse, which is better for mountaineering (breadcrumbs without recording an activity) and the infamous vibration alerts. Aside the latter, isn't Suunto capable of implementing the functionalities within a firmware update?


----------



## Quotron

Matisa said:


> I personally prefer performance over aesthetics when it comes to GPS ABC watches. Reason why my Fenix II is sitting brand new in its box and I have a Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar for casual wearing. Nonetheless, I really like the Ambit3, I don't mind the antenna bulge since it improves GPS receptivity. However, in order to it the perfect watch imo, it would need to support GLONASS, the improved navigation functions like Traverse, which is better for mountaineering (breadcrumbs without recording an activity) and the infamous vibration alerts. Aside the latter, isn't Suunto capable of implementing the functionalities within a firmware update?


Why do you require the addition of GLONASS?


----------



## Matisa

I travel to climb moutains and GLONASS is a good complement to the GPS system: http://electronicdesign.com/test-amp-measurement/real-world-drive-tests-declare-verdict-gpsglonass
Provides better accuracy and wider coverage.


----------



## Matisa

Quotron said:


> Why do you require the addition of GLONASS?


A dual antenna provides better accuracy.


----------



## bruceames

Matisa said:


> I don't mind the antenna bulge since it improves GPS receptivity.


It seems that it does, given what we know of the Fenix 3 performance and the early posted comparison tracks between the Traverse and the Ambit. I'll take the bulge any day if it means improved tracking performance. I hope they don't sacrifice performance in the Ambit 4 for aesthetics.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

bruceames said:


> It seems that it does, given what we know of the Fenix 3 performance and the early posted comparison tracks between the Traverse and the Ambit. I'll take the bulge any day if it means improved tracking performance. I hope they don't sacrifice performance in the Ambit 4 for aesthetics.


Does it and do we? Here I'd have said definitely; there I'm not so sure anymore... [Both links to videos from my review; comparison data and links to the 'moves' on Movescount are also on there, if anyone wants to play with the kml/gpx...]

Might not just be aesthetics but also wearability/comfort, judging by how Traverse vs. Ambit wear. But, well, it's not like I'm really disagreeing with the overall impressions


----------



## Quotron

bruceames said:


> It seems that it does, given what we know of the Fenix 3 performance and the early posted comparison tracks between the Traverse and the Ambit. I'll take the bulge any day if it means improved tracking performance. I hope they don't sacrifice performance in the Ambit 4 for aesthetics.


As long as the GPS reception remains strong, accurate, and fast, I'm down for some nubbin' lovin'



Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Does it and do we? Here I'd have said definitely; there I'm not so sure anymore... [Both links to videos from my review; comparison data and links to the 'moves' on Movescount are also on there, if anyone wants to play with the kml/gpx...]
> 
> Might not just be aesthetics but also wearability/comfort, judging by how Traverse vs. Ambit wear. But, well, it's not like I'm really disagreeing with the overall impressions


Most likely there is not enough data on the Traverse to make an accurate comparison. I also wonder how the lack of FusedSpeed will play into some of the performance.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Quotron said:


> I also wonder how the lack of FusedSpeed will play into some of the performance.


Traverse sport mode (running) advanced settings:









And pace record from Ambit3 Peak and Traverse (A3 above, Trav below, IIRC):


----------



## anto1980

Here is my new Traverse Amber!


----------



## Joaquinpe

anto1980 said:


> Here is my new Traverse Amber!
> 
> View attachment 5743522


. PRECIOSO !!!


----------



## Quotron

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Traverse sport mode (running) advanced settings:


Thanks for clearing this up, for some reason I thought it was stated up-thread that it lacked FusedSpeed, clearly I was mistaken


----------



## pjc3

Comparison Table:


----------



## Akuji

Suunto Traverse - 399 eur
Suunto Ambit 3 Peak w. HR belt - 329 eur
Garmin Fenix 3 - 379 eur

So which one is better taking into account features/stability/price, what do you think?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Akuji said:


> Suunto Traverse - 399 eur
> Suunto Ambit 3 Peak w. HR belt - 329 eur
> Garmin Fenix 3 - 379 eur
> 
> So which one is better taking into account features/stability/price, what do you think?


Always the one you don't have, unless you considered not which one is better but rather which one is better *for what you do and what you (therefore) want from such a device*.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Always the one you don't have, unless you considered not which one is better but rather which one is better *for what you do and what you (therefore) want from such a device*.


Well said. Charging up my A3 now. I'll take it out tomorrow.


----------



## rdm01

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Always the one you don't have, unless you considered not which one is better but rather which one is better *for what you do and what you (therefore) want from such a device*.


That's sooo true!! ;-)


----------



## HIKESOLO

Never thought when I started this thread that it would become one of the longest on this Suunto forum, haha. Guess the Traverse is quite interesting to people!


----------



## Joaquinpe

EatPlayLift said:


> Never thought when I started this thread that it would become one of the longest on this Suunto forum, haha. Guess the Traverse is quite interesting to people!


if they take an option for manual Start will be my next purchase, hurt the autostar ....


----------



## morey000

EatPlayLift said:


> Never thought when I started this thread that it would become one of the longest on this Suunto forum, haha. Guess the Traverse is quite interesting to people!


that's 'cause we were all hoping it would be an Ambit 4. 

I agree with the gps autostart comment above- makes it far less conducive to using it as a running watch.

Garmin released some pretty sexy new running models today. Suunto has to stay competitive. Hope the engineers and designers in Finland are working their tails off.


----------



## Joaquinpe

morey000 said:


> that's 'cause we were all hoping it would be an Ambit 4.
> 
> I agree with the gps autostart comment above- makes it far less conducive to using it as a running watch.
> 
> Garmin released some pretty sexy new running models today. Suunto has to stay competitive. Hope the engineers and designers in Finland are working their tails off.


I think if this updated manual start option to earn a lot of sales, I hope ....


----------



## Magnus Persson

Why a stepcounter if it doesent work! Its way off!


----------



## vassago

Anyone else experiencing the lag while navigating that Gerald describes and shows in his Youtube video? I would like to purchase the Traverse for mountainbike touring, and the lag would be more annoying since you travel a bit faster then running or walking.


----------



## anto1980

Yes!!! This is a big bug!!!


Joaquinpe said:


> if they take an option for manual Start will be my next purchase, hurt the autostar ....


----------



## HIKESOLO

I think it's always been pretty clear that this wasn't the Ambit 4. So hoping, wishing, praying that it accomplishes everything your dream Ambit 4 would do is unrealistic. The Traverse was intended for the casual athlete/adventurer. If all you do is hike, walk, climb, trail run, etc the Traverse will be fine in a nice looking package. 

I don't understand the problem with the timer starting as soon as you select the activity and GPS is found. The watch acquires signal almost instantaneously. So if you wait until you want to start your activity, then choose record you will have to wait like 1 or 2 seconds to get satellite. If you are the kind of athlete where 1 or 2 seconds makes/breaks your activity then the Traverse is not for you. Olympic runners and serious triathletes should not purchase the Traverse. 

Regarding the new Garmins...I'm not even going to go there. Their recent history tells me all I need to know about Garmin. Your watch won't be functional for the first few months or possibly longer. Eventually they will iron out the bugs and release the next big thing.


----------



## peacemaker885

EatPlayLift said:


> I think it's always been pretty clear that this wasn't the Ambit 4. So hoping, wishing, praying that it accomplishes everything your dream Ambit 4 would do is unrealistic. The Traverse was intended for the casual athlete/adventurer. If all you do is hike, walk, climb, trail run, etc the Traverse will be fine in a nice looking package.


+100


----------



## peacemaker885

morey000 said:


> that's 'cause we were all hoping it would be an Ambit 4.
> 
> I agree with the gps autostart comment above- makes it far less conducive to using it as a running watch.
> 
> Garmin released some pretty sexy new running models today. Suunto has to stay competitive. Hope the engineers and designers in Finland are working their tails off.


Sorry guys for commenting on Garmin but the FR230 and FR630 looks to be really exciting products for serious sports/training. The FR235, meh - I dislike the wrist HR sensors. No current technology can beat the chest strap.


----------



## Erichfromm

Picked up my black Traverse yesterday. Still learning all the features - but like it so far. 

Anyone know watch face protectors that would fit? You can get them for Ambits but I'm assuming they wouldn't be the right fit?


----------



## Magnus Persson

It stoped sync with my Sony z3+


----------



## vernSL

Erichfromm said:


> Picked up my black Traverse yesterday. Still learning all the features - but like it so far.
> 
> Anyone know watch face protectors that would fit? You can get them for Ambits but I'm assuming they wouldn't be the right fit?


I ordered a universal 38mm watch screen protector on Amazon and it fit perfect. I would highly recommend the one I bought, no orange peel and it looks great.

KlearKare Invisible Screen Shield Protector for Generic Watch 38mm Face Bezel | Military Grade Scratch Protection | Lifetime Warranty

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BUJ3B56/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_ib7kwbYWWGMWM


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Magnus Persson said:


> It stoped sync with my Sony z3+


I think this is an Android issue. It took multiple attempts for my Ambit to sync with my G3. Now it goes smoothly.


----------



## Magnus Persson

It worked before


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Magnus Persson said:


> It worked before


Uninstall and re-install?


----------



## Erichfromm

Awesome. thanks vernsl


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Nice. Not only does one get the "time updated" thing via GPS (auto-recognition of time zone?), DST was also just updated automatically... (Yep, daylight savings time in Europe only just changed)


----------



## gaijin

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Nice. Not only does one get the "time updated" thing via GPS (auto-recognition of time zone?), DST was also just updated automatically... (Yep, daylight savings time in Europe only just changed)


You're ahead of us - it hasn't changed in the U.S. yet ...


----------



## pjc3

Some visuals. Went for a weekend Trail Running & MTBing

Ambit3 in yellow. Traverse in red. Light to medium forest. Some steep gullies but hardly canyons or valleys. After examining the tracks overlayed on other software I can say the Ambit was pretty well spot on. 













Trailrun:








Zoomed in view from Movescount: Ambit in green


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Great data pjc3. Thanks. Doesn't look good for Traverse in those tracks. Again, it's early, but GPS is GPS.


----------



## bruceames

To be fair though, in that enlarged track of the Traverse (bottom right), it reveals that the GPS points are not getting logged as frequently as the Ambit 3. That's separate from the issue of GPS reception/accuracy. Fewer logged points, particularly on switchbacks, would only exaggerate the apparent discrepancy. 

I'd like to see some more out-back tracks, to see how well they overlay relative to each other. Even though I have no plans to get the Traverse, this is a very big deal to me because if reduced accuracy on a bezel turns out to be the "nature of the beast", then I will hope they don't implement it on the Ambit 4 (which I do plan on buying, hopefully).


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

GPS is GPS sounds so logical, but it *does* even make a difference if the Ambit and Traverse are worn on opposite or same wrists, and (too) close together on the same wrist or far enough apart. Add an apparently different algorithm (for what to count as a new point and save rather than dismiss) on the Traverse vs. the Ambit, and there goes a lot of difference that makes the tracks look very different.

That said, my vote would still be for the Ambit for most people. Not so sure the bezel antenna is a/the problem, though.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Bruce, I thought about that after I posted. I assume the log rate for both was set on best. 

Gerald, interesting point. Again, more data will be our ally.


----------



## bruceames

DirkLerxstPratt said:


> Bruce, I thought about that after I posted. I assume the log rate for both was set on best.
> 
> Gerald, interesting point. Again, more data will be our ally.


I'm sure it was, since it was posted by pjc3.  The Ambit3 used to log fewer points as well (with GPS set at "best", or 1 sec), but it got a firmware update last spring (which triggered me updating from the Ambit2), so that it logs much more frequently (basically every sec for running/biking and every 2-3 seconds for hiking). It appears that the log rate for the Traverse is similar to the Ambit2 or the pre-update Ambit3, but I'm not sure.


----------



## pjc3

OK, for completeness then:

Ambit2S in red, Ambit3S in green, Traverse in amber









On a MTB cruising about 15km/hr


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Well then...

Ambit3 Peak on left wrist, Traverse on right:






Ambit3 Peak and Traverse, both on left wrist:






Both parts of my Traverse review, which also has the data from those runs and links to their Movescount pages...


----------



## bruceames

pjc3 said:


> OK, for completeness then:
> 
> Ambit2S in red, Ambit3S in green, Traverse in amber
> 
> View attachment 5799514
> 
> 
> On a MTB cruising about 15km/hr


Pretty obvious there that the Traverse logs GPS points more frequently then the Ambit2.


----------



## NiteQwill

After 2 weeks with the watch, I have returned it to REI.

The watch just was not what I expected. Lacksidaisical Android support. Buggy syncing issues. While the GPS was quick, the accuracy department was a little understaffed. Not to mention the sport modes (or lack thereof) did not really fit me much (lack of pairing with a footpod for indoor running during circuit training was more of the deal breaker for me).

For now, I'm considering an Ambit3 or just waiting for the Ambit4.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

NiteQwill said:


> After 2 weeks with the watch, I have returned it to REI.
> 
> The watch just was not what I expected. Lacksidaisical Android support. Buggy syncing issues. While the GPS was quick, the accuracy department was a little understaffed. Not to mention the sport modes (or lack thereof) did not really fit me much (lack of pairing with a footpod for indoor running during circuit training was more of the deal breaker for me).
> 
> For now, I'm considering an Ambit3 or just waiting for the Ambit4.


Seriously, I keep wondering... Suunto aiming for a customer segment that's more along the lines of casual hikers rather than dedicated outdoors people seems a good idea (for their business) - but at least when it comes to the people discussing Suunto here, "the latest from Suunto = it must be better than the older product, therefore I need to have it" seems to be the major way of thinking. And there, people are going wrong. Or being misled.

And it doesn't seem so difficult to understand, pjc3 has summarized things nicely... Suunto for trail running and serious training? Get an Ambit. Casual hiker? Check out the Traverse.


----------



## RIVI1969

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Seriously, I keep wondering... Suunto aiming for a customer segment that's more along the lines of casual hikers rather than dedicated outdoors people seems a good idea (for their business) - but at least when it comes to the people discussing Suunto here, "the latest from Suunto = it must be better than the older product, therefore I need to have it" seems to be the major way of thinking. And there, people are going wrong. Or being misled.
> 
> And it doesn't seem so difficult to understand, pjc3 has summarized things nicely... Suunto for trail running and serious training? Get an Ambit. Casual hiker? Check out the Traverse.


Seems like many were expecting an Ambit 3 killer and basically what they got was a Core with GPS -or an Ambit without multi-sport features-. This whole concept of fancy packaging, "space-age" materials and the traveler and adventurer story telling, seems more like smoke & mirrors than real product values to me.


----------



## j_winston

RIVI1969 said:


> Seems like many were expecting an Ambit 3 killer and basically what they got was a Core with GPS -or an Ambit without multi-sport features-. This whole concept of fancy packaging, "space-age" materials and the traveler and adventurer story telling, seems more like smoke & mirrors than real product values to me.


Hmmm... Can't feel being mislead as Traverse is, to my understanding, Core/Vector with GPS. No more, no less. If I look at stuff in suunto.com, to me it looks pretty much like what the watch actually is.
But then again, this can be considered as a fail from Suunto as their product was not what (some/most?) users were expecting. Even though it is what Suunto had planned it to be.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

Gerald,

Perhaps people wouldn't be as perplexed if Suunto had done _any_ marketing at all before releasing this product. Also, $450 is very steep for a rudimentary GPS to hike with. Suunto kind of botched this release.

Anyway, I'm happy with my Ambit3 Peak Nepal. Unless the A4 offers something better I'm good. The bulge doesn't bug me as it's not my daily watch.


----------



## pjc3

DirkLerxstPratt said:


> Also, $450 is very steep for a rudimentary GPS to hike with. Suunto kind of botched this release.


I'm not so sure.

The traverse is really a comfortable daily wear. It sits on the wrist well and is light.
The notifications are very consistent with iPhone.
The default screen info is more user friendly for me for daily use. 
For bushwalking (Aussie hiking) on the weekend, it had all the screens available when you start the record so you don't need to have special screens set up nor run a sunrise/sunset app. The tracking is GPS is fine at low speeds and the breadcrumb is nice touch. Being able to change GPS (ie power usage) on the fly is great.

I will be using the A3 with HR for my daily training and events and swap to the Traverse for my daily wear and camping/walking. Complementary devices. 
I am lucky enough to have both. If you need to choose only one then consider your dominant use and buy appropriately.


----------



## bigCake

Hi everyone, I'm new here, and just got my Traverse on Monday (26 Oct). So far 3 major issues, bit frustrated...

1. Pairing not working
It doesn't pair with my Google NEXUS 5 phone running Android 6 via Bluetooth. Downloaded and installed the latest Movescount from the Google Store.

2. Comfort - This might be my personal issue. I haven't been wear any watch for a long time.
Didn't feel any thing not comfort yesterday after the purchase and before the run today during mid-day. However, as the watch kept touching the the bone on my wrist during the run, it started hurting me after running for a while. That bone really felt the pain.

3. GPS accuracy for running is disappointing today. Please see screen shots below. Somehow, the GPS thought I swam across the sea!
- Whole map - as you can see, there are quite a lot inaccuracies.








- Enlarged - this whole section is completely massed up


----------



## bigCake

Seems I can't edit my reply. Forgot to mention the GPS was/is set to 1 sec (best accuracy).


----------



## Tangmu

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Seriously, I keep wondering... Suunto aiming for a customer segment that's more along the lines of casual hikers rather than dedicated outdoors people seems a good idea (for their business) - but at least when it comes to the people discussing Suunto here, "the latest from Suunto = it must be better than the older product, therefore I need to have it" seems to be the major way of thinking. And there, people are going wrong. Or being misled.
> 
> And it doesn't seem so difficult to understand, pjc3 has summarized things nicely... Suunto for trail running and serious training? Get an Ambit. Casual hiker? Check out the Traverse.


It's not so difficult to understand. People are not "going wrong". People know what they expect from a $450 GPS watch. They want good value for the money they spend, and if that's not what they get they will not be satisfied.

Very few companies can get away with telling the customer what they want. The rest need to listen to the customer and give them what they want.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

RIVI1969 said:


> Seems like many were expecting an Ambit 3 killer and basically what they got was a Core with GPS -or an Ambit without multi-sport features-. This whole concept of fancy packaging, "space-age" materials and the traveler and adventurer story telling, seems more like smoke & mirrors than real product values to me.


But there you see the point I was making about people going wrong yet again. Yes, one part is expectations, but it was clear pretty early on that the Traverse was never meant to be an Ambit successor. (That was clear even from the info that "leaked" before Suunto wanted it to. And I'd agree with the post below that argues that Suunto communicated things pretty stupidly there. Oh yes.)

And the other part: Gone wrong again right here. All the "smoke & mirrors" you talk about is straight from the Kailash description/marketing, not the Traverse! Is that Suunto's fault? (Well, don't answer, I'm afraid it is partly. But not exclusively.)


----------



## wydim

my comments in red



pjc3 said:


> I'm not so sure.
> 
> The traverse is really a comfortable daily wear. It sits on the wrist well and is light.
> The notifications are very consistent with iPhone. *and struggles with Android. I'm not very happy about that, I hope they fix things before A4*
> The default screen info is more user friendly for me for daily use.
> For bushwalking (Aussie hiking) on the weekend, it had all the screens available when you start the record so you don't need to have special screens set up nor run a sunrise/sunset app. The tracking is GPS is fine at low speeds and the breadcrumb is nice touch. Being able to change GPS (ie power usage) on the fly is great. *(all features that could (and should) be included in the Ambit3 software. I don't like the "it's more simple" argument. If it's more simple, don't sell it for such a high price. For almost the same price as a Mercedes, don't give me the Toyota specs.). I'm really starting to think that midway through the A4 development, they came out with a prototype with a bezel integrated antenna and decided to make it a separate model and to justify it, they turned to their marketing team who said : "remove features and make it simpler and we might be able to target the casual hiker crowd"*
> 
> I will be using the A3 with HR for my daily training and events and swap to the Traverse for my daily wear and camping/walking. Complementary devices.
> I am lucky enough to have both. If you need to choose only one then consider your dominant use and buy appropriately.


Yes you are lucky to have both, that's $1000 for 2 watches that could do almost the same thing!

Only time will tell if the Traverse can become a classic piece like the Core. But if they start releasing a Traverse every other year (like the Ambits), it will not become a classic. And I don't see how they could do that. What are they going to give to the customers, more sport modes? :roll:

PJC3, I responded to your quote, but don't take it personnally. I had to get this out


----------



## peacemaker885

wydim said:


> my comments in red
> 
> Yes you are lucky to have both, that's $1000 for 2 watches that could do almost the same thing!
> 
> Only time will tell if the Traverse can become a classic piece like the Core. But if they start releasing a Traverse every other year (like the Ambits), it will not become a classic. And I don't see how they could do that. What are they going to give to the customers, more sport modes? :roll:
> 
> PJC3, I responded to your quote, but don't take it personnally. I had to get this out


IMO, they have to put out a new release fairly regularly because of newer technologies coming out at a very fast pace. The Core is a static product. The Ambit's and Fenix's and now the Traverse have complex links with other devices. Thats just the way it is with electronics. Evolve or die.


----------



## Tangmu

bigCake said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here, and just got my Traverse on Monday (26 Oct). So far 3 major issues, bit frustrated...
> 
> 1. Pairing not working
> It doesn't pair with my Google NEXUS 5 phone running Android 6 via Bluetooth. Downloaded and installed the latest Movescount from the Google Store.


I have a Samsung Note Edge running 5.1.1 Android. I can get it to pair and transfer files, but it's erratic. I get messages that sync failed, or watch is not connected pretty often. So it's not stable and reliable.

The current version of the Movescount app for Android doesn't provide smart-watch notifications even though that's a listed feature.

My tracking experience has been better than yours, though. I tried two different Fenix 3's, and I find the the Traverse to have more accurate tracks than those did. Sorry I don't have any pictures.


----------



## RIVI1969

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> But there you see the point I was making about people going wrong yet again. Yes, one part is expectations, but it was clear pretty early on that the Traverse was never meant to be an Ambit successor. (That was clear even from the info that "leaked" before Suunto wanted it to. And I'd agree with the post below that argues that Suunto communicated things pretty stupidly there. Oh yes.)
> 
> And the other part: Gone wrong again right here. All the "smoke & mirrors" you talk about is straight from the Kailash description/marketing, not the Traverse! Is that Suunto's fault? (Well, don't answer, I'm afraid it is partly. But not exclusively.)


Yes, I was thinking in the Kailash (sorry I should mentioned it)... my point was that all those design bells and whistles are meant to cover the fact their recent offerings bring nothing new to the table. All start with the ESSENTIAL collection and now Kailash. It reminds me of Hasselblad, a Swedish company with great heritage in the photographic industry who start releasing cameras (based on Sony models) with luxury materials like exotic woods, leather and even jewels at exorbitant prices aimed to the royal market. They forgot who their real consumers are, trashed their reputation and basically became the joke of the industry.

Until they come with color screens and integrated HR monitors this beauty will be the choice for my personal travels and adventures.

(sorry for my english btw)


----------



## peacemaker885

RIVI1969 said:


> Until they come with color screens and integrated HR monitors this beauty will be the choice for my personal travels and adventures.
> 
> (sorry for my english btw)


The thing is, before they can come up with innovations like the one you are looking for, they have to do it step by step and many many problems and disgruntled users. There are no shortcuts - just ask Garmin. The Vector is a very trusty watch and good for you that it is enough for your needs.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> But there you see the point I was making about people going wrong yet again. Yes, one part is expectations, but it was clear pretty early on that the Traverse was never meant to be an Ambit successor. (That was clear even from the info that "leaked" before Suunto wanted it to...


I am so happy with my Fenix 3 ... much better than Traverse and even as good as Ambit3!


----------



## RIVI1969

JoggWithoutDog said:


> I am so happy with my Fenix 3 ... much better than Traverse and even as good as Ambit3!


 I am also happy with my Fenix 2 )


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

JoggWithoutDog said:


> I am so happy with my Fenix 3 ... much better than Traverse and even as good as Ambit3!


You are lucky. There are hoards of folks on that Garmin forum that aern't.


----------



## user_none

JoggWithoutDog said:


> I am so happy with my Fenix 3 ... much better than Traverse and even as good as Ambit3!


I love my Toyota Prius...much better than a Honda Civic Hybrid, or the FCV Clarity!

WTF?


----------



## user_none

bigCake said:


> Seems I can't edit my reply. Forgot to mention the GPS was/is set to 1 sec (best accuracy).


I won't speculate as to what did happen, but I do wonder if people (not you, specifically) expect too much from GPS devices. The whole of the GPS system is one that neither Suunto, nor Garmin, nor anyone else controls. That'd be the realm of the government, and it's theirs to do with what they wish, including being able to temporarily lessen accuracy. Also, there's no guarantees in the GPS system and atmospheric conditions can affect accuracy.

Regardless, that's a pretty wacky track.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Tangmu said:


> It's not so difficult to understand. People are not "going wrong". People know what they expect from a $450 GPS watch. They want good value for the money they spend, and if that's not what they get they will not be satisfied.
> 
> Very few companies can get away with telling the customer what they want. The rest need to listen to the customer and give them what they want.


 Not to mention, you can get an Ambit 3 for the same price or cheaper new (Nepal Edition, or places like Sportsmans Warehouse had it on sale recently), i do expect its performance at LEAST as good, if not better due to certain advertised features (GLONASS and a new antenna design). There is nothing at all unreasonable about expecting the same performance from the "previous generation".



user_none said:


> I won't speculate as to what did happen, but I do wonder if people (not you, specifically) expect too much from GPS devices. The whole of the GPS system is one that neither Suunto, nor Garmin, nor anyone else controls. That'd be the realm of the government, and it's theirs to do with what they wish, including being able to temporarily lessen accuracy. Also, there's no guarantees in the GPS system and atmospheric conditions can affect accuracy.
> 
> Regardless, that's a pretty wacky track.


I hate, HATE this mindset. We already see the Ambit 3 producing way better tracks. its not like users are demanding precision that has never existed before.. this watch looks to be a significant step down (so far) compared to a model that has more features and can be had for less... Sure, the design is more attractive, but that is no excuse for lesser quality...


----------



## RIVI1969

DirkLerxstPratt said:


> You are lucky. There are hoards of folks on that Garmin forum that aern't.


You can see literally hoards of lucky Garmin users in the triathlon circuit.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

RIVI1969 said:


> You can see literally hoards of lucky Garmin users in the triathlon circuit.


Very true. I too have an old Garmin watch that is highly accurate. I'm simply saying that if you think people are complaining here, go read those threads.


----------



## NiteQwill

DirkLerxstPratt said:


> Very true. I too have an old Garmin watch that is highly accurate. I'm simply saying that if you think people are complaining here, go read those threads.


I owned the Fenix 3 prior to the Traverse. The Fenix 3 was world's ahead of the traverse in terms of features and accuracy.

However, buggy software led me to return the watch.

From what I've read on the Garmin forums, Garmin is doing an EXCELLENT job at listening to its customer base and fixing issues on the watch via software updates. The last one this past month seems to put a lot of smiles on faces, so far. This type of response by the manufacturer is exactly what Suunto is LACKING.


----------



## Tangmu

I bought two Fenix 3's, about 6 weeks apart, and returned both. I loved the features, but I mostly do hiking, and at walking speeds the tracking is not as good as the Traverse. However, if you're running or bicycling (higher speed), the Fenix 3 tracks a lot better. Garmin is certainly pumping out a lot of firmware updates for the Fenix, but if the GPS accuracy is a hardware limitation, firmware will of course not help.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

NiteQwill said:


> From what I've read on the Garmin forums, Garmin is doing an EXCELLENT job at listening to its customer base and fixing issues on the watch via software updates. The last one this past month seems to put a lot of smiles on faces, so far. This type of response by the manufacturer is exactly what Suunto is LACKING.


Concrete example(s)?


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt

NiteQwill said:


> I owned the Fenix 3 prior to the Traverse. The Fenix 3 was world's ahead of the traverse in terms of features and accuracy.
> 
> However, buggy software led me to return the watch.
> 
> From what I've read on the Garmin forums, Garmin is doing an EXCELLENT job at listening to its customer base and fixing issues on the watch via software updates. The last one this past month seems to put a lot of smiles on faces, so far. This type of response by the manufacturer is exactly what Suunto is LACKING.


You and I must be reading different forums.


----------



## bigCake

Thanks everyone for sharing your info and experience here

If Traverse GPS is just as good/bad as Fenix 3, I might return my Traverse to get a Fenix 3. At lease with Fenix 3 I'll get reliable Android mobile connectivity via Bluetooth (very useful when PC is out of touch), plus more feature and the nice to have color screen. Not a fan of Ambit 3 antenna design.


----------



## Quotron

NiteQwill said:


> From what I've read on the Garmin forums, Garmin is doing an EXCELLENT job at listening to its customer base and fixing issues on the watch via software updates. The last one this past month seems to put a lot of smiles on faces, so far.


I still read the Garmin forums from time to time, albeit quite a bit less since I decided on and purchased my watch, but the Fenix3 section is certainly not all rainbows and unicorns after the latest FW update.


----------



## Tangmu

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Concrete example(s)?


Garmin has a forum where employees let users know they aware of problems and working on them, announce firmware updates, give suggestions on overcoming problems, and so on. Such as "Here were are again with a quick turn around on a beta before we push live with a public 5.00."

Suunto doesn't have a forum, and gives no indication whether any updates are planned or whether they are aware of any problems users are reporting.


----------



## martowl

Tangmu said:


> Garmin has a forum where employees let users know they aware of problems and working on them, announce firmware updates, give suggestions on overcoming problems, and so on. Such as "Here were are again with a quick turn around on a beta before we push live with a public 5.00."
> 
> Suunto doesn't have a forum, and gives no indication whether any updates are planned or whether they are aware of any problems users are reporting.


One can argue forever about these things, maybe some care....I prefer the Suunto interface and I have owned several Suuntos and more Garmins. Are there capabilities I would like my Ambit3 to have that it doesn't, Sure! Do I want a Garmin that has that capability, no. Personal reasons, personal decisions, both companies make excellent products. IMHO Suunto has been quite responsive to their customers, I send them ideas and my problems routinely. Does anyone read them? I don't know but many of the changes I wanted appeared in firmware updates. I can remember (because I am old) when there was no GPS. Pretty amazing I have one on my wrist!


----------



## user_none

Divine_Madcat said:


> I hate, HATE this mindset. We already see the Ambit 3 producing way better tracks. its not like users are demanding precision that has never existed before.. this watch looks to be a significant step down (so far) compared to a model that has more features and can be had for less... Sure, the design is more attractive, but that is no excuse for lesser quality...


You hate that not everyone gets bent out of shape because a piece of consumer electronics doesn't work perfectly? I don't rant about something, nor do I expect perfection. If something doesn't work to my satisfaction, off it goes for return. Easy peasy, no raised blood pressure.

Comparing the Ambit3 to the Traverse, in monetary terms, is apples and oranges. The Ambit3 has been out for over a year and it has dropped in price; it's really a $500 watch in the Peak black model. Also, the Ambit3 was built upon two previous generations, all sharing the GPS antenna bulge. Conversely, the Traverse is a gen 1 product, is $450, and a new antenna design.

Lastly, I was responding to the post by bigCake, wherein he's run a route with the Traverse and it showed to be off quite a bit in some places. The problem I have with that is, we see one data point for that route. Run it multiple times and compare, then we'll see.


----------



## arnea

Tangmu said:


> Garmin has a forum where employees let users know they aware of problems and working on them, announce firmware updates, give suggestions on overcoming problems, and so on. Such as "Here were are again with a quick turn around on a beta before we push live with a public 5.00."
> 
> Suunto doesn't have a forum, and gives no indication whether any updates are planned or whether they are aware of any problems users are reporting.


This is the thing I miss most in case of Suunto. I can understand when there are bugs. But I want to be informed and I don't like when I'm just ignored.


----------



## bigCake

Alright, another run today, different track, beautiful weather...HOWEVER, a completely Messed Up. So upset, My first and probably last Suunto! Or should we blame Google Map is not accurate???

1. Full Map








2. Cut the corner and off the track!








3. Another corner cut!







4. Now, I can fly! Totally messed up!


----------



## Tangmu

martowl said:


> One can argue forever about these things, maybe some care....


I appreciate that you and others care enough to respond. That's the whole point of a forum is to discuss (or you can call it "argue") the topic at hand.


----------



## bigCake

Further finding...

Below is done with mapmyrun (google it if you don't know. Sorry can't post link yet as I'm still new here)
mapMyRun reported the total distance of 9.23KM
Traverse reported 8.58KM! What a shock! That's 650 Meters short!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

bigCake, your runs are not public on Movescount, are they? I'd like to have a look at the recorded tracks or to point someone from Suunto to them... (also PM'ed you about that...)


----------



## TS149

bigCake,

Be careful about posting those maps. If we are to believe in the omnipotence of Suunto, you are obviously a burglar and have been breaking into those buildings. ;-)


----------



## TS149

bigCake,

Be careful about posting those maps. If we are to believe in the omnipotence of Suunto, you are obviously a burglar and have been breaking into those buildings. ;-)


----------



## Quotron

bigCake said:


> Alright, another run today, different track, beautiful weather...HOWEVER, a completely Messed Up. So upset, My first and probably last Suunto! Or should we blame Google Map is not accurate???


What GPS devices have you used before?


----------



## CzechMate1975

Hi, new member and also a new owner of the Suunto Traverse (Graphite). Im basically new to this type of sports track-wear so Im still learning all the features of the Suunto Traverse. I have also considered the Garmin Fenix 3. My question is this: Does the Garmin Fenix 3 have a movie feature within the Garmin Connect app like just like the Suunto has a movie playback of your tracks in the Movescount app? THANK YOU. DENNY/DENVER COLORADO.


----------



## bigCake

Some statistics...

Run 1 I posted (running on the water)
mapmyrun shows total 12.17 km, Suunto shows 11.51 km, error -660 meter, margin of error 5.4%

Run 2 I posted (some say "burglar run")
mapmyrun shows total 9.23 km, Suunto shows 8.58 km, error -650 meter, margin of error 7%

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt, thanks, I'll ready through and get back to you

Quotron, apart from GPS for driving, this is my first ever GPS watch for running/hiking.


----------



## Quotron

bigCake said:


> Some statistics...
> 
> Run 1 I posted (running on the water)
> mapmyrun shows total 12.17 km, Suunto shows 11.51 km, error -660 meter, margin of error 5.4%
> 
> Run 2 I posted (some say "burglar run")
> mapmyrun shows total 9.23 km, Suunto shows 8.58 km, error -650 meter, margin of error 7%
> 
> Quotron, apart from GPS for driving, this is my first ever GPS watch for running/hiking.


Are these known-distance routes or first time runs? How do your tracks compare to others in the same area using the same, or different devices? How much of the run was next to buildings? These are all things to look at when talking about the overall accuracy of the tracks.

With any GPS device, it will only be accurate to some range around you, if you're expecting pinpoint to-the-inch accuracy while you're running you're going to be SOL, whether you have a Suunto, a Garmin, or whatever. Certainly an error rate of 5-7% is very high and is well beyond the bounds of what one should expect. Perhaps the device is defective, we simply need more data not only from your watch, but other Traverse users to know. A defective device should not be seen as an impossibility, despite the fact that the product is new, as _some_deviceswill perform poorer than the average, just like _some_ devices will perform better

The Mapmyrun map that you posted is useless, the zoom is too far out and the line thickness is too great for it to be of any comparative value.


----------



## sathomasga

CzechMate1975 said:


> Hi, new member and also a new owner of the Suunto Traverse (Graphite). Im basically new to this type of sports track-wear so Im still learning all the features of the Suunto Traverse. I have also considered the Garmin Fenix 3. My question is this: Does the Garmin Fenix 3 have a movie feature within the Garmin Connect app like just like the Suunto has a movie playback of your tracks in the Movescount app? THANK YOU. DENNY/DENVER COLORADO.


Just a thought, but you're more likely to get an accurate answer to a question about a Garmin product if you ask it on a Garmin forum.


----------



## RIVI1969

bigCake said:


> Some statistics...
> 
> Run 1 I posted (running on the water)
> mapmyrun shows total 12.17 km, Suunto shows 11.51 km, error -660 meter, margin of error 5.4%
> 
> Run 2 I posted (some say "burglar run")
> mapmyrun shows total 9.23 km, Suunto shows 8.58 km, error -650 meter, margin of error 7%
> 
> Gerald Zhang-Schmidt, thanks, I'll ready through and get back to you
> 
> Quotron, apart from GPS for driving, this is my first ever GPS watch for running/hiking.


With my iPhone 6 -10K Runner app- I can even check in which side of the street I am running... Super accurate. (and without GLONASS) I wonder if a margin of error of 5% in the Himalayas could be enough difference between finding camp and freeze to dead.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

RIVI1969 said:


> With my iPhone 6 -10K Runner app- I can even check in which side of the street I am running... Super accurate. (and without GLONASS) I wonder if a margin of error of 5% in the Himalayas could be enough difference between finding camp and freeze to dead.


So can I, on most of my runs with either Ambit3 or Traverse.

And you misinterpret the 5% statement. It's a 5% difference/deviation *in total distance*. The difference I saw between Ambit3 and Traverse was more like 2%, a result of the A3 having recorded 24.5 km and the Traverse 24.0 km. Truly life-threatening...


----------



## RIVI1969

Again... A difference of 500mts in your neighborhood won't make any difference, you will find your Starbucks anyway. But a 50m error tracking back a check point in the snow with little visibility it WILL make a difference.


----------



## peacemaker885

RIVI1969 said:


> Again... A difference of 500mts in your neighborhood won't make any difference, you will find your Starbucks anyway. But a 50m error tracking back a check point in the snow with little visibility it WILL make a difference.


Well if you go on an expedition with only a wrist based GPS, then that is just poor planning.


----------



## RIVI1969

peacemaker885 said:


> Well if you go on an expedition with only a wrist based GPS, then that is just poor planning.


That's 100% correct.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

RIVI1969 said:


> Again... A difference of 500mts in your neighborhood won't make any difference, you will find your Starbucks anyway. But a 50m error tracking back a check point in the snow with little visibility it WILL make a difference.


But nobody has reported any error like that. That would be an error at one point, and if a 50 m error happened there, something would either be really off, or the US gov't had decided to restrict GPS accuracy again - and then it wouldn't matter what GPS anyone (but the US military) was using...

(Yes, one could argue that some of the points bigCake's track has been showing fall under the rubric of 50 m at a single point, but there's a ton of possibilities for what could have been at fault: bad reception, reflected signals, issues with the algorithm being used, some other hardware or software fault/bug,...)


----------



## mrhizzo

Where can I see the steps counter in Movescount? It is that possible?
Thanks


----------



## user_none

Quotron said:


> What GPS devices have you used before?


More importantly, has the Traverse been judged against a known distance? GPS isn't the most accurate way of deriving distance, let alone doing so around buildings, under trees, etc...

Find a mile stretch of open area and walk it with the Traverse on 1 sec updates and see how that measures up.


----------



## pjc3

Two walks today on same circuit. Only 5.1km but through light to medium forest cover on side of a mountain.
Traverse on left, ambit on right then swapped.
Distances were all within 0.1 of km.

Ambit on opposite wrists:









Traverse on opposite wrists:









Ambit & Traverse on Left wrist:









Ambit & Traverse on Right wrist:


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

mrhizzo said:


> Where can I see the steps counter in Movescount? It is that possible?
> Thanks


No. Or quite possibly: not yet.


----------



## gaijin

*Will the Real Traverse PLease Stand Up!*

Traverse. The family hauler of sport watches:










Sorry, I couldn't help myself ... :-d


----------



## Joakim Agren

*Re: Will the Real Traverse PLease Stand Up!*



gaijin said:


> Traverse. The family hauler of sport watches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself ... :-d


Sorry Suunto I think this one is to big and heavy for me. I am not King Kong sorry!:rodekaart:-d


----------



## dingosrun

*Re: Will the Real Traverse PLease Stand Up!*

Got my traverse the other day and I love it does everything I have been wanting a watch to do 
so I'm officially converted from Casio protreks to the suunto traverse 
let's see if they can get the steps to count on the moves count app one day


----------



## bigCake

*Re: Will the Real Traverse PLease Stand Up!*

Hiking 1 Nov 2015
25.46Km, Ascent 1354 meter

Altitude








Temperature








Suunto Movie


----------



## anto1980

*Re: Will the Real Traverse PLease Stand Up!*

Ambit3 Peak Move:
0:46 o Trail running di ANTONIODALESSANDRO Move

Traverse Move (same):
0:42 o Trail running di ANTONIODALESSANDRO Move
*Where is the Map of Traverse's Move???*


----------



## Tangmu

*Re: Will the Real Traverse PLease Stand Up!*

Congratulations to the video contest winners!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660066134868271104
I bet they'll enjoy their adventure.


----------



## Tangmu

*Software Update?*

I see that Moveslink2 on my Windows PC updated itself to 1.3.28. The change log says only "bug fixes".

I'm waiting for Suunto to release notifications with Android phones, and it doesn't sound like this has anything to do with smartwatch notifications, but if anyone knows different let me know.


----------



## Tangmu

*Android Notifications*

Suunto released an update to the Android Movescount app which is supposed to have enabled notifications for Android users. I tried it out on my Samsung Note Edge, Android version 5.1.1.

An email received by the Gmail app caused a notification on the watch. It beeped but did not vibrate. Watch is set to vibrate.

Email received by the Samsung email app did not cause a notification on the watch.

A text msg received by Google's messaging app did not cause a notification on the watch.

A second email to the Gmail app did not cause a notification on the watch, and it doesn't seem to be working at all now.

I can find no settings to choose which apps should send a notification to the watch. The movescount app has permission on my phone to access notifications, and the watch has notifications turned on.

So for my particular phone and OS version notifications still aren't a reality.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Android Notifications*



Tangmu said:


> Suunto released an update to the Android Movescount app which is supposed to have enabled notifications for Android users. I tried it out on my Samsung Note Edge, Android version 5.1.1.
> 
> An email received by the Gmail app caused a notification on the watch. It beeped but did not vibrate. Watch is set to vibrate.
> 
> Email received by the Samsung email app did not cause a notification on the watch.
> 
> A text msg received by Google's messaging app did not cause a notification on the watch.
> 
> A second email to the Gmail app did not cause a notification on the watch, and it doesn't seem to be working at all now.
> 
> I can find no settings to choose which apps should send a notification to the watch. The movescount app has permission on my phone to access notifications, and the watch has notifications turned on.
> 
> So for my particular phone and OS version notifications still aren't a reality.


There is no choosing (yet?), there are only certain apps for which notifications work now. (Similar experiences to yours, by and large.)


----------



## bogdan1

*Re: Android Notifications*

Just bought this watch and I have a question: does anybody knows if the inverted (black) display affects the battery life or the overall LCD in longterm usage?


----------



## sathomasga

*Re: Android Notifications*



bogdan1 said:


> Just bought this watch and I have a question: does anybody knows if the inverted (black) display affects the battery life or the overall LCD in longterm usage?


It makes no difference. Unless it causes you to use the backlight more (or less).


----------



## bogdan1

*Re: Android Notifications*



sathomasga said:


> It makes no difference. Unless it causes you to use the backlight more (or less).


Hmmm...well it doesn't need energy to power up the pixels in order to make them black? Or I'm missing something?


----------



## pjc3

*Re: Android Notifications*



bogdan1 said:


> Hmmm...well it doesn't need energy to power up the pixels in order to make them black? Or I'm missing something?


Has been discussed at length previously. No definitive answer but if it does consume more power it is likely to be insignificant to other basic functions of the watch.


----------



## Tedzone

I'm about to order the Traverse. As far as I'm concerned-- it's the perfect non-dress watch (for me). The digits are monstrous big compared to my Casio Gshocks and ABCs which I like cause the details on my G-Shocks require a slight strain for me to see from time to time. 
I have a non technical question. I usually like the chrome/shine look but this particular watch struck me in "graphite". From all the google pics I've managed to look at, I still can't be sure what it's gonna look like live. Most of the time it looks like gun metal dark gray. Other times it has a hint of green in it. Has anyone seen the graphite live? Can you please help me before I pull the Amazon "buy now" trigger? 

Thanks you
Ted.


----------



## pjc3

My only comment would be the bezel looks similar to the photos but the composite case is lighter than I expected and looks obviously plastic.


----------



## Tedzone

Thank-You pjc3. Does it feel cheap?


----------



## HIKESOLO

It doesn't feel cheaply made at all.


----------



## pa7a7oz

Hi all, 
new firmware available 1.0.12, anyone know the new features or bug correction?


----------



## Tedzone

EatPlayLift said:


> It doesn't feel cheaply made at all.


Thank you.


----------



## morey000

*Re: Android Notifications*



bogdan1 said:


> Just bought this watch and I have a question: does anybody knows if the inverted (black) display affects the battery life or the overall LCD in longterm usage?


Naw- that's not how LCD displays work. There is a layer of "liquid crystals" that when a small voltage is applied, will line up and create a polarizer. If the layer is cross polarized with the pre-polarized layer next to it- it will not allow light to go through. If they are polarized in the same direction- it WILL allow light to go through. The voltage is applied to make the crystals change orientation- but they draw close to NO current, and it doesn't matter whether you see it as dark or light. it's just the direction of the polarization of the liquid crystals. i.e. pointing up takes the same amount of energy as pointing to the left.

That's how those first digital watches LCD from the 1970's could last 5 years on a tiny watch battery. people were friggen amazed! Now we're just used to it.


----------



## bogdan1

*Re: Android Notifications*



morey000 said:


> Naw- that's not how LCD displays work. There is a layer of "liquid crystals" that when a small voltage is applied, will line up and create a polarizer. If the layer is cross polarized with the pre-polarized layer next to it- it will not allow light to go through. If they are polarized in the same direction- it WILL allow light to go through. The voltage is applied to make the crystals change orientation- but they draw close to NO current, and it doesn't matter whether you see it as dark or light. it's just the direction of the polarization of the liquid crystals. i.e. pointing up takes the same amount of energy as pointing to the left.
> 
> That's how those first digital watches LCD from the 1970's could last 5 years on a tiny watch battery. people were friggen amazed! Now we're just used to it.


Thanks for the detailed info, that's the answer that I was looking for.


----------



## -J-T-A-

*Re: Android Notifications*

I have used Traverse black for one week now and it is working as good as i was hoping for. I use it mainly to track walking and cycling. I plan to use it also when traveling/trekking.

There is 1.0.12 software update for it, which should fix slow navigation screen and some minor bug fixes and performance improvement.

I also like the looks of it very much excluding the strap.


----------



## Tedzone

*Re: Android Notifications*

I received mine today. 
First of all-- the pics (mine or the google ones) DO NOT do this watch justice. It looks nice enough to wear every day, any occasion, short of super formal.

The first time I tried to get GPS signal, I was outside my office. It took almost 5 minutes. I had just set the "gps time" feature ON. The watch wanted to log onto the sats to figure out where I was. It did, then it immediately gave me my position and the sunrise sunset info. I've asked for gps location 5 times since, and 2 of those times I was INDOOR-- got signal in seconds.

Standing outside my house, I tried that one button push "log POI" feature (kind of like dropping a pin on google or apple maps)... It took literally 2 seconds to find sats and log the point. Then I walked a small path in my neighborhood that I know is exactly 500m. The watch logged the walk as 0.5km, perfect.

I know-- none of this is groundbreaking nor did I put the watch through some strenuous tests, but nevertheless-- it does the things it's supposed to do exactly the way they claim it does them. With all the crap out there (in general, not necessarily watches) I AM IMPRESSED. Will keep you all posted after the weekend.

PS.... IOS notifications working perfectly. Will test with my Android tomorrow.


----------



## pjc3

*Re: Android Notifications*



Tedzone said:


> PS...Will test with my Android tomorrow.


Prepare to be disappointed!

Well done on the purchase. I agree, as an everyday wear it is very comfy and sleek for such a large piece.


----------



## Tedzone

*Re: Android Notifications*



pjc3 said:


> Prepare to be disappointed!
> 
> Well done on the purchase. I agree, as an everyday wear it is very comfy and sleek for such a large piece.


Disappointed with the Android connectivity or with the watch?


----------



## paul1928

*Re: Android Notifications*

Android connectivity - it's pretty bad.


----------



## eeun

*Traverse Black*

In the end I gave up resisting and bought one today.

First thoughts:


Similar set up/settings and screen changes/buttons to my Ambit2 Sapphire
Watch looks nice and is light but not up to the same standard as the Ambit2/Core BS but more on a par with the Core All Black
Very fast to acquire GPS but has lost fused anti connection twice in the past 2 hours when my Ambit2 has not had issues
Buttons don't have the same feel as the Ambit2/Core BS
I don't like how the altitude screen is laid out, much prefer the Ambit2 layout(why does the altimeter screen show altimeter at the top and not the altitude and barometer screen show barometer rather than air pressure.
Pairing with iPhone 6 has been easy and flawless so far


----------



## pa7a7oz

*Re: Traverse Black*

Hi all, 
i have a suunto traverse and i want to shunt 3 apps limitation...
I want to creat a app who display 3 missing feature each 3 seconds, 
here my code source but i can't compilate  
i have this message "Compilation has at least one error on line -1"
/* While in sport mode do this once per second */

ta=ta+1;

if (ta >=3) {
tb=tb+1;
..

else if (tb == 1){
prefix = "Cad";
RESULT = SUUNTO_CADENCE*2;
postfix = "spm";
ta=0;
..

else if (tb == 2){
prefix = "Lap";
RESULT = SUUNTO_LAP_DISTANCE;
postfix = "km";
ta=0;
..

else if (tb == 3){
prefix = "Lap";
RESULT = SUUNTO_LAP_DURATION;
postfix = "time";
ta=0;
tb=0;
..

Please help me

thanks,


----------



## pa7a7oz

*Re: Traverse Black*



pa7a7oz said:


> Hi all,
> i have a suunto traverse and i want to shunt 3 apps limitation...
> I want to creat a app who display 3 missing feature each 3 seconds,
> here my code source but i can't compilate
> i have this message "Compilation has at least one error on line -1"
> /* While in sport mode do this once per second */
> 
> ta=ta+1;
> 
> if (ta >=3) {
> tb=tb+1;
> ..
> 
> else if (tb == 1){
> prefix = "Cad";
> RESULT = SUUNTO_CADENCE*2;
> postfix = "spm";
> ta=0;
> ..
> 
> else if (tb == 2){
> prefix = "Lap";
> RESULT = SUUNTO_LAP_DISTANCE;
> postfix = "km";
> ta=0;
> ..
> 
> else if (tb == 3){
> prefix = "Lap";
> RESULT = SUUNTO_LAP_DURATION;
> postfix = "time";
> ta=0;
> tb=0;
> ..
> 
> Please help me
> 
> thanks,


Sorry i have found my bug 
postfix = "time" is too long (4 characters)


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*

Hi guys! I have just 2 question for Traverse's user so please help 

1. How you charge your Traverse? Can I use cell phone's wall adapter? 
I noticed that my cell phone's wall adapter is 5V 1550A and the Traverse is best to charge on 5V and 500mA so 
I am worried of harming the watch and overheating ..

So, the best way is to charge it on laptop's USB port or? Please, advice me ...

2. And second question is if someone can please explain to me this marks on that black ring on the screen .. Do they have any purpose?









TNX!


----------



## morey000

*Re: Traverse Black*



vurica00 said:


> Hi guys! I have just 2 question for Traverse's user so please help
> 
> 1. How you charge your Traverse? Can I use cell phone's wall adapter?
> I noticed that my cell phone's wall adapter is 5V 1550A and the Traverse is best to charge on 5V and 500mA so
> I am worried of harming the watch and overheating ..
> 
> So, the best way is to charge it on laptop's USB port or? Please, advice me ...
> 
> 2. And second question is if someone can please explain to me this marks on that black ring on the screen .. Do they have any purpose?
> 
> TNX!


1. the 1550A (actually 1550ma or 1.55 A) rating on your cell phone charger is the maximum current that the little transformer can put out. the actual current draw is limited by the resistance in the device being charged. You should be able to charge it from any USB charger without fear. 
2. decoration


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*

tnx for your reply!

so it's ok tu use any charger from a mobile phone? or just to connect it to pc?

here is customer support's answer for the same question and it got me confused so that's why i asked here:

We appreciate your time in communicating with us. 

We do not recommend the usage of the device due to the calibration difference between the Suunto Traverse and your charger. As to any battery powered device it is always recommended to use the OEM Chargers as much as possible for Calibration, Warranty and Care reasons. In the event that the 3rd party device fails for any reason and damages the watch in any way it will void the warranty of the device. 

Charging through computers at any given time is recommended due to power management capability of the computer which ensure failsafe capabilities are in place. Moreover, the Suunto Traverse has up to 100Hrs of battery life which provides you enough opportunity to charge the watch anytime you turn your computer on within the span of its battery hours. 

We hope this helps clarify your questions about the Suunto Traverse.


----------



## -J-T-A-

*Re: Traverse Black*

I have used only mobile charger and there has been no problems. Today battery of Traverse was at 0% after 11 days of use. Not bad because there was also some GPS tracking.


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*



vurica00 said:


> tnx for your reply!
> 
> so it's ok tu use any charger from a mobile phone? or just to connect it to pc?
> 
> here is customer support's answer for the same question and it got me confused so that's why i asked here:
> 
> We appreciate your time in communicating with us.
> 
> We do not recommend the usage of the device due to the calibration difference between the Suunto Traverse and your charger. As to any battery powered device it is always recommended to use the OEM Chargers as much as possible for Calibration, Warranty and Care reasons. In the event that the 3rd party device fails for any reason and damages the watch in any way it will void the warranty of the device.
> 
> Charging through computers at any given time is recommended due to power management capability of the computer which ensure failsafe capabilities are in place. Moreover, the Suunto Traverse has up to 100Hrs of battery life which provides you enough opportunity to charge the watch anytime you turn your computer on within the span of its battery hours.
> 
> We hope this helps clarify your questions about the Suunto Traverse.


I don't know what is this calibration and what does it have with the charger? Don't get it :/ 
And what's this OEM charger?

@J-T-A 
Can you tell the Volts and Ampers of you charger?


----------



## Taylor22

*Re: Traverse Black*



vurica00 said:


> tnx for your reply!
> 
> so it's ok tu use any charger from a mobile phone? or just to connect it to pc?
> 
> here is customer support's answer for the same question and it got me confused so that's why i asked here:
> 
> We appreciate your time in communicating with us.
> 
> We do not recommend the usage of the device due to the calibration difference between the Suunto Traverse and your charger. As to any battery powered device it is always recommended to use the OEM Chargers as much as possible for Calibration, Warranty and Care reasons. In the event that the 3rd party device fails for any reason and damages the watch in any way it will void the warranty of the device.
> 
> Charging through computers at any given time is recommended due to power management capability of the computer which ensure failsafe capabilities are in place. Moreover, the Suunto Traverse has up to 100Hrs of battery life which provides you enough opportunity to charge the watch anytime you turn your computer on within the span of its battery hours.
> 
> We hope this helps clarify your questions about the Suunto Traverse.


The wall charger should be fine on page 74 of the manual it states : 

Charge the battery by attaching it to your computer with thesupplied USB cable, or charge with a USB-compatible wall charger.It takes approximately 2-3 hours to fully charge an empty battery.


----------



## -J-T-A-

*Re: Traverse Black*



vurica00 said:


> I don't know what is this calibration and what does it have with the charger? Don't get it :/
> And what's this OEM charger?
> 
> @J-T-A
> Can you tell the Volts and Ampers of you charger?


Mine says DC 5V, 1,3A. I think every original mobile phone charger is fine. I have had problems with cheap china 1$ chargers with some phones.

Ambit screen protectors work quite well but is there better option for Traverse?


----------



## mannyCalavera

You are at least lucky to have paired the phone to the Traverse. Was able to pair my Garmin to my HTC One, but can't do the same with the Suunto. Apparently it's not possible, as there is a bug with Android 5.0.2. 
Strange the bug only affects Suunto, but none of the many devices I've paired to this date.


----------



## tichy

Hello, I've seen the Traverse in a shop nearby and it looks very nice. I'm interested in the barometer feature, especially compared to e.g. Fenix 3. Main purpose: weather observation (travelling at the sea) or height measurement (travelling in the mountains). I'm quite aware you can't have both accurately at the same time. I found that both watches have a storm alert, the "weather alert" through a smartphone feature isn't an option, since I'm occasionally off cell coverage. The Fenix 3 might be a very tiny bit thinner and allows me to connect my tempe to it. Suunto has a better reputation, accuracy-wise. Design is (IMHO) nearly identical (both are fine). GPS-Accuracy isn't a concern. In the ballbark I'm running in the difference doesn't matter. Neither watch has a simple (time based) tide prediction (like some Casio watches have -- high/low tide and age of moon would be enough -- seems I can't do the computations with a widget/app on either watch).

Greetings from the dark Norway, Tichy


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*



Taylor22 said:


> The wall charger should be fine on page 74 of the manual it states :
> 
> Charge the battery by attaching it to your computer with thesupplied USB cable, or charge with a USB-compatible wall charger.It takes approximately 2-3 hours to fully charge an empty battery.


USB compatible charger .. this 'compatible' word is interesting .. i think any charger above 500mA is potentional dangerous, according to Suunto's customer support .. :-(

So on Android 5.0.2. is impossible to connect the watch? :roll: wtf


----------



## gianky73

*Re: Traverse Black*

a little question: i saw in the Gerald's video that there is no "avg pace" field but only "pace" "speed" and "avg speed"... it's correct?
thanks guys


----------



## dbryan1970

*Re: Traverse Black*



gianky73 said:


> a little question: i saw in the Gerald's video that there is no "avg pace" field but only "pace" "speed" and "avg speed"... it's correct?
> thanks guys


No, you can have speed, average speed, pace or average pace. I have average pace on all of my sports modes and it works well.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Traverse Black*



dbryan1970 said:


> No, you can have speed, average speed, pace or average pace. I have average pace on all of my sports modes and it works well.


Just checked, and my Movescount gear settings page still offers only speed, average speed or pace. You sure you have average pace on your Traverse?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Traverse Black*

Ha, that's funny: In the middle row, you cannot have average pace. In the third row, you can have average pace. (Or average speed, or pace, or speed.) ... Same with the top row. All four possible. Just not in the middle row.


----------



## gianky73

*Re: Traverse Black*

ohhh ok it's like the ambit 3...
so data fields are the same as the ambit 3... ok?
Now i can buy a traverse 
thanks friends.


----------



## martowl

*Re: Traverse Black*



Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Ha, that's funny: In the middle row, you cannot have average pace. In the third row, you can have average pace. (Or average speed, or pace, or speed.) ... Same with the top row. All four possible. Just not in the middle row.


If you reduce the rows to two: a middle and bottom row, you can display average pace in the middle. This is the only way to get Avg pace in large text.


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*

so one question .. 
i will get my traverse next week so can someone please tell me are the connectivity between traverse and android really and generally bad or that's more like initial cases? 
i have 5.0.2. 
im wondering what can i expect when i get him and if the connectivity is bad for real when will android get improvement .. with a update or?


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*

and watch only shows texts and calls notifications? or is it able to show message notification like from whatsapp? please if anyone knows 
.tnx


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*

are the watch able to show notification from whatsapp? 
or its just calls and SMS?


----------



## arnea

*Re: Traverse Black*



martowl said:


> If you reduce the rows to two: a middle and bottom row, you can display average page in the middle. This is the only way to get Avg page in large text.


BTW, did someone report it to Suunto?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Traverse Black*



arnea said:


> BTW, did someone report it to Suunto?


Yes.


----------



## gianky73

*Re: Traverse Black*

sorry guys, a last question: obviously i can use traverse (recording an activity or navigating a route) during recharge like the ambit... correct??
thanks


----------



## aleza

*Re: Traverse Black*



vurica00 said:


> are the watch able to show notification from whatsapp?
> or its just calls and SMS?


Yes , it depends about the phone settings . If you have what's app notification on your phone , you'll have it on your watch...

The only thing I don't understand is if it's possible to see all the message or only a part of it ...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## vassago

*Re: Traverse Black*

You only see part of the message and sender information. There is no way to scroll through the full message.


----------



## -J-T-A-

*Re: Traverse Black*

I managed to make some marks to Traverse black bezel already. Using fiberglass pen i did even the marks and the result is quite satysfying. Now bezel looks like more like metal (it is metal, but looks like plastic IMO) : )


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*

hi guys .. i have just one quick question .. 
i just got my traverse today so i got him connected to my pc for a charge when he was 50% and he has been charging now for over 2 hours and now is only 65% .. 
:--( wow is that normal? 
2 hours pc charge and i get only 15% wtf :/

i would connect it to the wall with my mobile's adapter but it is 2A strong so i'm scared of harming the watch ..

so how long does it take to full charge over pc? that's my question .. tnx


----------



## Bellerophone

*Re: Traverse Black*

Hi there all,

I'm looking at the Traverse to replace my aging Core :

Having read all the comments over here and the online manual a few questions remain:

- if you keep pushing the view button to store a POI, does it de-activate the gps after the fix has been obtained or do you have to shut it down yourself ?

- is it possible to only have the vibrating (silent) alarm or is this always combined with the normal alarm ?

Tnx


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

*Re: Traverse Black*



Bellerophone said:


> Hi there all,
> 
> I'm looking at the Traverse to replace my aging Core :
> 
> Having read all the comments over here and the online manual a few questions remain:
> 
> - if you keep pushing the view button to store a POI, does it de-activate the gps after the fix has been obtained or do you have to shut it down yourself ?
> 
> - is it possible to only have the vibrating (silent) alarm or is this always combined with the normal alarm ?
> 
> Tnx


It deactivates after storing the location/POI.

As of now, the vibration is just added to the normal alarm.


----------



## Bellerophone

*Re: Traverse Black*



Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> It deactivates after storing the location/POI.
> 
> As of now, the vibration is just added to the normal alarm.


Tnx Gerald for the quick response. And btw ; kudos :-! for your extensive review on the Traverse !

Greetz


----------



## vurica00

*Re: Traverse Black*

can someone please help me .. 
i managed to pair traverse with my android phone (5.0.2) and i can control settings of my watch over my phone but my notifications won't work .. they are ON in my watch so i got no idea or clue whats wrong amd what can i do to make it work .. 
this is my first suunto and i have it only for a few days so i would be very grateful for any advice .. tnx!


----------



## mrhizzo

Movescount will never be updated to receive the step counter? Unbelievable.


----------



## jhonzatko

I can't believe it too. What is the point to have a step counter, without having a history? It is really a sad joke


----------



## vurica00

just 3 short questions ..

1. is it possible to have only vibration on my watch when i get a new notification? and how do i do that? 

2. what data do i need to enter to declinate my compass? my altitude right or correct me? and where can i find that? 

3. is there anyone who gets ''unknown caller'' on watch when phone is ringing? wtf


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

mrhizzo said:


> Movescount will never be updated to receive the step counter? Unbelievable.


How do you know that?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

vurica00 said:


> just 3 short questions ..
> 
> 1. is it possible to have only vibration on my watch when i get a new notification? and how do i do that?
> 
> 2. what data do i need to enter to declinate my compass? my altitude right or correct me? and where can i find that?
> 
> 3. is there anyone who gets ''unknown caller'' on watch when phone is ringing? wtf


1: No. (Not yet, if we're lucky.)

2: Ha, someone (else) just asked that on my blog. Your declination. As per the map you use 

3: Yes. At least some people. (Seems to be some Android bug, i.e. bug in MC app + Android.)


----------



## -J-T-A-

jhonzatko said:


> I can't believe it too. What is the point to have a step counter, without having a history? It is really a sad joke


I was thinking the same at first, but then i noticed that step counter motivates me to get up from the couch (In the evening if it says less than 10000...). History could be nice on the long term, but i can see the point of it even without history : )


----------



## vurica00

hi guys .. i'm new at this so can someone please explain to me step by step what should i and how enter in my watch? step by step please .. i mean altitude and sea level pressure? or should i enter both? my house is on 144m and i entered that in watch and sea level pressure from a local station and where ever i go hill or downhill its always 144?? what did i do wrong? can someone explain what to do (i am total newbie for suunto so please forgive for this questions)


----------



## anto1980

What do you think about the pins to keep the strap on the case? It seems weak... Ambit3, Fenix3 has screws!


----------



## gianky73

same my thought.. it seems cheap, but when i wear it, it seems solid... anyway i prefer 4 screws


----------



## -J-T-A-

anto1980 said:


> What do you think about the pins to keep the strap on the case? It seems weak... Ambit3, Fenix3 has screws!


I think that this could have done better. For me the problem is not the pin, but the pin holes without metal inserts. Time will tell if this is a weak spot.


----------



## anto1980

Yes...the metal insert would be a good idea!


-J-T-A- said:


> I think that this could have done better. For me the problem is not the pin, but the pin holes without metal inserts. Time will tell if this is a weak spot.


----------



## Jamie77

Hello Guys,

Unfortunatelly, I unplugged my watch during update. I see only a SUUNTO word on the watch and doesn't react any button. It seems to me it stucked in the update process. Moveslink cannot see the watch. I would be gratefull if someone has a tip, what I should try. Reset somehow, anything.

Thanks!


----------



## -J-T-A-

Jamie77 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Unfortunatelly, I unplugged my watch during update. I see only a SUUNTO word on the watch and doesn't react any button. It seems to me it stucked in the update process. Moveslink cannot see the watch. I would be gratefull if someone has a tip, what I should try. Reset somehow, anything.
> 
> Thanks!


Have you tried 5 button reset for 12 seconds?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Jamie77 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Unfortunatelly, I unplugged my watch during update. I see only a SUUNTO word on the watch and doesn't react any button. It seems to me it stucked in the update process. Moveslink cannot see the watch. I would be gratefull if someone has a tip, what I should try. Reset somehow, anything.
> 
> Thanks!


With a little luck, it does get recognized by Moveslink again in a bit. (That's what's happened with my watches, anyways.)


----------



## karokajoka

So this is my purely opinion-based two month update on my Traverse.

I kind of don't like it. 

It's a perfectly serviceable GPS device, but it doesn't outperform my Ambit2.

It's a perfectly serviceable daily watch, which I have worn every day since early October, but I think I like the Core more. 

iPhone sync and notifications are ok, but not nearly the useful thing I thought they'd be when I got the watch. 

I find myself having to charge it more frequently than my Ambit2. Still not terrible - maybe needs charging once a week. Still amazing battery life all things considered.

All in all, I think the main issue I have with it is the Ambit2 is the best sports watch I've ever owned, and the Core is the best daily wearer I've ever owned. I think I had unrealistic expectations that the Traverse would fill both roles and replace them both. That's probably on me. 

...that being said, I'll probably buy the Ambit4 the day it's released.


----------



## pjc3

My Traverse has found its place as a daily wear & weather watcher, and I find the notifications at work very useful. The GPS is least used out of my 3 Suuntos but it has a place on weekends when we are out and about and camping. My A2 comes on my serious outdoor trips (3-4 per year) and the A3 Sport is my daily training watch.
Although very similar, each has its own strengths. One could do it all of course and if I had to choose one it would be an A3 Peak (which I don't own).

I must say my Terra gets very little wear now I have a Traverse.


----------



## Bellerophone

Hi there,

the movescount app keeps suggesting me to log on to suunto.com to update the Traverse software but when I do I can't find any. Is this a bug in movescount ?

My Traverse is nof running sw version 1.0.4

Tnx


----------



## -J-T-A-

Bellerophone said:


> Hi there,
> 
> the movescount app keeps suggesting me to log on to suunto.com to update the Traverse software but when I do I can't find any. Is this a bug in movescount ?
> 
> My Traverse is nof running sw version 1.0.4
> 
> Tnx


You need usb cable and moveslink program to update software.


----------



## pjc3

1.0.12 is latest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellerophone

-J-T-A- said:


> You need usb cable and moveslink program to update software.


Tnx for the info: update went flawless


----------



## martowl

pjc3 said:


> My Traverse has found its place as a daily wear & weather watcher, and I find the notifications at work very useful. The GPS is least used out of my 3 Suuntos but it has a place on weekends when we are out and about and camping. My A2 comes on my serious outdoor trips (3-4 per year) and the A3 Sport is my daily training watch.
> Although very similar, each has its own strengths. One could do it all of course and if I had to choose one it would be an A3 Peak (which I don't own).
> 
> I must say my Terra gets very little wear now I have a Traverse.


I think you have way too many Suuntos to wear...I will send you my address so you can make your decisions less stressful as to which watch to wear. I am happy to pay for shipping


----------



## CragFace

1. + 2. Press the lower RIGHT button, and you get a light blue backlight. It's LED and you can change the brightness from 5% to 100%

3. Negative is black no colours. You get a choice of a white background or black in the main menu, along with the ability to change the contrast down from 100%

4. You get a choice of six on the time screen, you can choose one of the following as you scroll through using the bottom left button. Steps; Battery left; sunrise and sunset alternating; Seconds; Altimeter in metres or ft; Trend arrow.

5. Buttons leave an indentation on your thumbs like it's been bored - but so what, I'm hard; not a pussy.

6. Countdown can be set from 99 hours. and 7. It vibrates from 10 seconds left until you stop it.

8. Don't be lazy. It tells you sunrise and sunset. What more do you want.

9. This is 100% watertight so press as many buttons as you want.

10. This is not a diving watch. Although it will not leak above 100metres it won't tell you haw far down you are.

11. Why would I want to blend it. It costs a lot of money. It does look incredibly well made though, very light and the silicone strap is the most comfortable I ever wore.



Michael.B said:


> I'd like confirmation on the following:
> 
> 1. Backlight type. LED or Electroluminescent?
> 
> 2. Backlight color?
> 
> 3. When in negative mode, is the display actually black (like they try very hard to show in the photos) or is it really "dark navy blue" like on the Ambit 3 and the photos are faked to appear black (like with the Ambit 3 photos)?
> 
> 4. Does it have a barometric trend arrow for the time screen?
> 
> 5. How easy are the buttons to depress? Do they require a heavy push (like the middle button on the Regular Black Core)? Or are they smooth and easy to depress (like on the All Black/"Military" Core)?
> 
> 6. How long can the countdown timer be set for? (It's insane that the Core can only countdown from 1 ½ hours. Absolutely insane design choice. Insane. Ha. Who thought that up? More importantly, who put their foot down and said, "No no no no no no no. We will not increase that limit on any new Cores we manufacture! NO ONE needs to countdown from beyond 99 minutes! NO ONE!")
> 
> 7. When using the countdown timer, does the vibration alarm keep vibrating until you notice it (like on the Garmin Tactix) and then you press a button to reset it? Or, does it vibrate once, reset itself, and hopefully you noticed that it vibrated?
> 
> 8. Does it have a sunrise or sunset alarm that automatically adjusts itself daily (like the sunset alarm on the Garmin Tactix?) (It would be great if a watch had both. Then you could automatically and consistently wake up with the sun and set up camp a specific amount of time before sunset.)
> 
> 9. Are the buttons waterproofed (like on the Core, so you can operate the backlight underwater to see your depth etc.)?
> 
> 10. Does it have a depth meter?
> 
> 11. "Will it blend?" *
> 
> (* If you get this reference unassisted by Google, you are made of 100% awesome.)


----------



## CragFace

*Re: Traverse Black*



-J-T-A- said:


> Mine says DC 5V, 1,3A. I think every original mobile phone charger is fine. I have had problems with cheap china 1$ chargers with some phones.
> 
> Ambit screen protectors work quite well but is there better option for Traverse?


I ordered two diamond screen protectors for Ambit and found they are about 3 or 4mm too small.
I ordered the cheaper ones made for the Core, and got six for a few quid, and they fit perfectly. They are however only thin and not for "rugged" use.


----------



## -J-T-A-

*Re: Traverse Black*



CragFace said:


> I ordered two diamond screen protectors for Ambit and found they are about 3 or 4mm too small.
> I ordered the cheaper ones made for the Core, and got six for a few quid, and they fit perfectly. They are however only thin and not for "rugged" use.


Ok, good to know. Ambit protectors that i used was cheap ones also and about 1mm too large for Traverse.


----------



## CragFace

I bought for Core (and Ambit-which is a little too small)

Core is a better fit. (I got mine via amazon UK)


----------



## Bellerophone

Hi there,

Anybody find a way to reset the countdown timer before it has finished counting down the set time ?

Also, why do I have to reset the countdown manually after each use to its initial setting (e.g. 1 min) ? (I much preferred it the way it was on the Core)

Tnx


----------



## Bellerophone

Bellerophone said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Anybody find a way to reset the countdown timer before it has finished counting down the set time ?
> 
> Also, why do I have to reset the countdown manually after each use to its initial setting (e.g. 1 min) ? (I much preferred it the way it was on the Core)
> 
> Tnx


Nevermind above : Holding down the top right button will reset the countdown it seems.


----------



## xguess

Hi Guys,

havin read a good half of the thread, I have a few quesions on traverse:

- can you charge it with external power bank via USB?
- how long does it usually take to fully charge the watch?
- how useful are these watch when cross country skiing (I know there is an app for this kind of sport) = plan is to use it to track the routes and then trace the way back, also analyse the speed, distance, calories, elevation and navigate along the same routes.
- how good is the temperature sensor when on wrist and actively moving?
- in sub-zero temperatures (-10, -20 C) and GPS+Glonass updating frequently how long can the battery last?

Thank you.
Alex


----------



## maylemay

xguess said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> havin read a good half of the thread, I have a few quesions on traverse:
> 
> - can you charge it with external power bank via USB?
> - how long does it usually take to fully charge the watch?
> - how useful are these watch when cross country skiing (I know there is an app for this kind of sport) = plan is to use it to track the routes and then trace the way back, also analyse the speed, distance, calories, elevation and navigate along the same routes.
> - how good is the temperature sensor when on wrist and actively moving?
> - in sub-zero temperatures (-10, -20 C) and GPS+Glonass updating frequently how long can the battery last?
> 
> Thank you.
> Alex


You can charge it with a power bank but make sure that the bank does not charge with too many amps. The watch charges pretty quickly. A charge from around 50% takes me around an hour. The temperature sensor while wearing the watch is a downside I have found. While wearing the watch, whether doing a strenuous activity or just sitting down, the tempereature is way off. Mine almost always reads about 84 degrees fahrenheit, even if I am outside in 30 degree weather.


----------



## freej

Hi maylemay,
is there a specific reason why you would go for "low current" powerbank? Saw the earlier comments on it but i am just curious if this is really relevant or just unjustified "myth"


----------



## freej

Just ordered my traverse... 299 eur at futurumshop.nl


----------



## user_none

freej said:


> Hi maylemay,
> is there a specific reason why you would go for "low current" powerbank? Saw the earlier comments on it but i am just curious if this is really relevant or just unjustified "myth"


Incorrect information regarding Amperage. You can safely charge a Traverse, an Ambit, any USB powered device for that matter with something that's capable of putting out 1000 Amps. The device being charged will only pull what it needs. Now, voltage is where you have to watch (hah, pun!) out, but unless the USB specs have been completely ignored you don't need to worry about voltage either.


----------



## xguess

Thank you!


----------



## freej

Which is the Hr belt that works with Traverse? The suunto smart belt, right?


----------



## HIKESOLO

freej said:


> Which is the Hr belt that works with Traverse? The suunto smart belt, right?


Yes, that is the only Suunto made HR belt that will work.


----------



## bruceames

Pretty much any Bluetooth HR belt will work.


----------



## CragFace

Just a note...
I must have had wrong Altitude set, as it went into minus, so I'm guessing it might do that and show depth in the negative if you are underwater. But I'm not going to try that.


----------



## pjc3

Just try putting your arm in a pool. The Traverse can easily have a depth meter but it requires an app running during an exercise mode.


----------



## user_none

freej said:


> Which is the Hr belt that works with Traverse? The suunto smart belt, right?


And if you don't like the chest strap type of HR monitor, I cannot recommend highly enough the Scosche Rhythm+ optical HR band.


----------



## pjc3

Burning off some Christmas cheer 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vurica00

can someone please explain me difference between altitude reference and altitude?


and one other thing .. i still dont know how to erase my baro pressure (i have entered it manually together with my altitude) .. and now i get crazy readings – one day my home is 119m, and day after 125m .. wtf :/
tnx


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

vurica00 said:


> can someone please explain me difference between altitude reference and altitude?
> 
> and one other thing .. i still dont know how to erase my baro pressure (i have entered it manually together with my altitude) .. and now i get crazy readings - one day my home is 119m, and day after 125m .. wtf :/
> tnx


Sounds like you didn't like my answer and now you're trying to get a different one from someone else (but hey, maybe someone else can explain it better...)


----------



## vurica00

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Sounds like you didn't like my answer and now you're trying to get a different one from someone else (but hey, maybe someone else can explain it better...)


you didnt answer me anything on your blog or at least i cant see your reply so thats why im asking here .. i respect you and your opinion and you can answer it here or on your blog if you want .. i appreciate that


----------



## jhonzatko

Hi all!
I would like to ask, does Traverse planned moves? I use this feature on Ambit3 Peak and didn't find, if this function is supported on Traverse.


----------



## Sir McKey

Good morning vurica00,

Gerald answered on december 22nd. I hope it´s okay to repeat his answer here!?

"A difference of 5-6 m is normal and is to be expected. The watch measures air pressure and interprets it as either air pressure (and changes as weather changes) or as altitude (with changes in the pressure it measures meaning a change in altitude). 

So, since the watch cannot always know if it was moving or if the weather was changing, it will get wrong. (Make sure you set the alti-baro “profile” well, though; it helps a lot with that.) 
Reference altitude means that you know that the watch is showing the wrong altitude and you tell it the right one.
I think another new video is in order ;-) "

Have fun with your watch and enjoy 
K.


----------



## vurica00

Sir McKey said:


> Good morning vurica00,
> 
> Gerald answered on december 22nd. I hope it´s okay to repeat his answer here!?
> 
> "A difference of 5-6 m is normal and is to be expected. The watch measures air pressure and interprets it as either air pressure (and changes as weather changes) or as altitude (with changes in the pressure it measures meaning a change in altitude).
> 
> So, since the watch cannot always know if it was moving or if the weather was changing, it will get wrong. (Make sure you set the alti-baro "profile" well, though; it helps a lot with that.)
> Reference altitude means that you know that the watch is showing the wrong altitude and you tell it the right one.
> I think another new video is in order ;-) "
> 
> Have fun with your watch and enjoy
> K.


wtf? i can't see that answer .. i double checked it with my cell phone and laptop .. i don't know why and what's wrong? 
anyway tnx gerald for reply and sir mckey for clearing this up!


----------



## vurica00

hm a little help please .. 

when i connect my watch with moveslink and i can get only 99% of updating satellite orbit data and then it stops ..
i tried several times and waited for an hour and it always stop on 99% .. why? tnx


----------



## freej

Hi all,
also thanks to this thread and Geralds detailed review i got my black traverse. Some impressions : 
-looks great and feels confortable
-in my opinion contrast of screen is a little lower than the fenix2 which i have
-did one long run with it. Distances measured by endemondo on smartphone, mate's garmin 305 and the suunto were the same (only 40m delta on 12km run)
-gps lock is indeed very fast (this could take minutes with my f2)
-screens react fast... With the f2 i needed to wait frequently (eg when entering the menu)
- ease of use: first it felt a bit strange that you indeed need to go to movescount to change settings.. Now it feels like a good idea ( easier to have oversight in mc compared to scrolling through endless menus on f2 watch). Ease of use is great in general, i appreaciate the useful shortcuts
-android support: had to reconfigure my mc link twice but now i have the impression its working in background... I mean i recorded a 5 sec hike just to show the watch (and it immediate gps lock) to a friend. Remarkably this hike is now on mc (and strava) without specific intervention from my side
- feels thinner then the f2 ( this f2 was not quite reliable, thats why i didnt really considr the f3 anymore. Garmin won t even react on a complaint)

just my input to this thread...
frederik


----------



## -J-T-A-

vurica00 said:


> hm a little help please ..
> 
> when i connect my watch with moveslink and i can get only 99% of updating satellite orbit data and then it stops ..
> i tried several times and waited for an hour and it always stop on 99% .. why? tnx


I had the same problem few times, but now it goes 100%


----------



## freej

i actually read the firmware update release notes (what to do when everyone else still sleeps on 2nd day of the year). I see you need to activate glonass but it vould have adverse effects on battery life. Anyone experience with gnss? Is there a difference on gps accuracy (and remembering the fenix forum discussions, iss it an improvement?)?
best wishes!
frederik


----------



## CragFace

GNSS- I have to admit I got so excited when it became available, that I just downloaded the software and installed it, then you get a menu choice of GNSS or Compass or Orientation.
Choosing GNSS gives options for GPS & GLONASS or GPS. I now have it on GPS & GLONASS and can't see any significant drain on the battery. 
As for the accuracy, I aint 100% certain yet if it's any better or any worse.
I will compare the two eventually at some point.



freej said:


> i actually read the firmware update release notes (what to do when everyone else still sleeps on 2nd day of the year). I see you need to activate glonass but it vould have adverse effects on battery life. Anyone experience with gnss? Is there a difference on gps accuracy (and remembering the fenix forum discussions, iss it an improvement?)?
> best wishes!
> frederik


----------



## -J-T-A-

CragFace said:


> GNSS- I have to admit I got so excited when it became available, that I just downloaded the software and installed it, then you get a menu choice of GNSS or Compass or Orientation.
> Choosing GNSS gives options for GPS & GLONASS or GPS. I now have it on GPS & GLONASS and can't see any significant drain on the battery.
> As for the accuracy, I aint 100% certain yet if it's any better or any worse.
> I will compare the two eventually at some point.


For me it seems that accuracy is slightly improved, but also with only GPS. I am not sure because accuracy has been good all the time.


----------



## Nick Sutton

-J-T-A- said:


> For me it seems that accuracy is slightly improved, but also with only GPS. I am not sure because accuracy has been good all the time.


i updated my Movescount App to the latest still-not-working version, and noticed my Traverse no longer counts any steps... Has anyone else experienced this and found a fix?

also, in the options menu, if you back out to the main screen, but then hold the button to access options, it says 'exit' when you've already exited!! I don't think much of the app or firmware so far....


----------



## CragFace

Not noticed any problems with steps, maybe you need to do a forced firmware update? Everything was a bit wonky for me initially when I first got the Traverse but I am finding it works really well for my needs.

The only problems I have had, have been the bugs that affect the imperial/metric and not being able to plot a route or POI if I use the imperial setting...however after a two week wait, Suunto support did get back to me about it, and confirmed their was a bug and they would fix them both in the next update. I felt at least I was listened to, and they were doing something about the problem.



Nick Sutton said:


> i updated my Movescount App to the latest still-not-working version, and noticed my Traverse no longer counts any steps... Has anyone else experienced this and found a fix?
> 
> also, in the options menu, if you back out to the main screen, but then hold the button to access options, it says 'exit' when you've already exited!! I don't think much of the app or firmware so far....


----------



## Pichan

Hello,
I am quite interested to get the Traverse, but I would really need the dual time display (as I live quite far away from my family). On the watch's specification, it seems that it is available, but I could not find any more documentation on this function.
Is it really available on the standard time display?
thanks


----------



## -J-T-A-

Pichan said:


> Hello,
> I am quite interested to get the Traverse, but I would really need the dual time display (as I live quite far away from my family). On the watch's specification, it seems that it is available, but I could not find any more documentation on this function.
> Is it really available on the standard time display?
> thanks


Yes it is possible to set bottom row of screen to display another time in standard time display.


----------



## dbryan1970

Does anyone know if the vertical strap will fit on the traverse as I think it looks better. It looks as if the base unit and lugs of each unit are identical.


----------



## newtonfb

I cant figure out how this is Suunto "hiking" watch but has 100hrs less battery time compared to the A3 Peak. Ive used my Peak multiple times on week long trips and love the 200hr Battery life. I use it primary for hiking, even though i do run and mountain bike with it at times. Thats part of the reason why I wont go to Garmin...the 50hr battery life is a joke. Sure the color screens are nice but not enough. Heres to hoping the Ambit 4 doesnt disappoint and go back to the 100hr battery life.


----------



## sgp100

Hello to the forum.

I'm coming from school I own several devices like EDGE 810 (Love it for cycling, but huge problems with navigation), vivoactive etc and I was looking Hiking ABC watch that I can use it for running as well. My two options was Fenix3 and stay within Garmin family and Suunto Traverse which was my final decision. Even Fenix3 has lot more functionalities there are too many bugs and the build quality of Traverse was by far better than Fenix3.

Below you will find my run on a soccer field and I can say I'm impressed on how accurate record my run. Keep in mind soccer field it's a pain for many GPS watch.


----------



## sgp100

Also another very accurate recording


----------



## dbryan1970

I have put a Vertical strap onto my traverse (slate). The strap fits better and I think it's a big improvement over the original.


----------



## bruceames

It seems to me the the Traverse (and Vertical) for the most part have good tracks, but that in a more challenging environment (bad satellite day or heavy tree cover, etc), it often comes up a little short.


----------



## -J-T-A-

bruceames said:


> It seems to me the the Traverse (and Vertical) for the most part have good tracks, but that in a more challenging environment (bad satellite day or heavy tree cover, etc), it often comes up a little short.


I have noticed the same. After updates it is really accurate most of the time, but as you said in more challenging enviroment there is room for improvement.

There has been decrease in battery life, but really cold weather could be reason for that.

Still would choose Traverse over Vertical (or Fenix) because of many personal preferenses


----------



## coldsprings

-J-T-A- said:


> I have noticed the same. After updates it is really accurate most of the time, but as you said in more challenging enviroment there is room for improvement.





-J-T-A- said:


> There has been decrease in battery life, but really cold weather could be reason for that.
> 
> Still would choose Traverse over Vertical (or Fenix) because of many personal preferenses


I'm choosing between the Traverse, Vertical and the Peak and would appreciate suggestions. I hike mostly in the White Mountains National Forest in New Hampshire. My hikes range from 1 hour to 10 hours. I also will use the watch for Nordic skiing.

GPS accuracy, a battery big enough to cover me for all-day hikes and easy access to ascent/distance/elevation statistics for my current outing are my most important variables.


----------



## bruceames

coldsprings said:


> I'm choosing between the Traverse, Vertical and the Peak and would appreciate suggestions. I hike mostly in the White Mountains National Forest in New Hampshire. My hikes range from 1 hour to 10 hours. I also will use the watch for Nordic skiing.
> 
> GPS accuracy, a battery big enough to cover me for all-day hikes and easy access to ascent/distance/elevation statistics for my current outing are my most important variables.


Go with the Peak. It has the most accurate GPS, a 20 hour battery (using 1 sec GPS fix) and you can easily see total ascent/distance/elevation during your hike. I believe it's also cheaper too.


----------



## coldsprings

bruceames said:


> Go with the Peak. It has the most accurate GPS, a 20 hour battery (using 1 sec GPS fix) and you can easily see total ascent/distance/elevation during your hike. I believe it's also cheaper too.


Thank you. The Traverse and Vertical seem more stylish but functionality, as you say, goes to the Peak. As to the price, the Peak is a bit more at legit retailers but is readily available at a steep discount from third-party sellers on Amazon without a Suunto warranty. I'm not sure how much the Suunto warranty is worth.


----------



## bruceames

I believe that (someone correct me if I'm wrong), without a receipt from an authorized dealer, Suunto will warranty their watches from 2 years from the date the particular watch was manufactured (which can be derived from the serial number). The Peak has been out for quite while, about 16 months, so although you may get unlucky and buy a watch with an early manufacture date, more likely you'll get a watch that's been made in the last 6 months or so (I'm just guessing here). But if the full 2 years is important to you then you'll have to buy it from a legit source (I bought my Peak from Ebay BTW).


----------



## coldsprings

bruceames said:


> I believe that (someone correct me if I'm wrong), without a receipt from an authorized dealer, Suunto will warranty their watches from 2 years from the date the particular watch was manufactured (which can be derived from the serial number). The Peak has been out for quite while, about 16 months, so although you may get unlucky and buy a watch with an early manufacture date, more likely you'll get a watch that's been made in the last 6 months or so (I'm just guessing here). But if the full 2 years is important to you then you'll have to buy it from a legit source (I bought my Peak from Ebay BTW).


Thank you. I just looked at Ebay and the Peak Nepal edition with HR is available at a very attractive price. It seems that the Nepal has the same functionality as the Peak with the aluminum case as the only difference?


----------



## bruceames

coldsprings said:


> Thank you. I just looked at Ebay and the Peak Nepal edition with HR is available at a very attractive price. It seems that the Nepal has the same functionality as the Peak with the aluminum case as the only difference?


Yes the functionality is the same. I forgot about that one. It only came out very recently too.


----------



## boofhead123

The nepal edition also only has mineral crystal glass in place of the peaks sapphire crystal.


----------



## bruceames

boofhead123 said:


> The nepal edition also only has mineral crystal glass in place of the peaks sapphire crystal.


Yes, but only the Peak Sapphire has the sapphire crystal and is also more expensive than the Peak Black (which has the mineral crystal like the Peak Nepal).


----------



## raducanmihai

About the warranty:
- with a receipt from an authorized seller you have 2 years warranty from the date of purchase;
- without a receipt, they usually give you 2 years from the date of manufacturing (based on serial no). But don't take this as a rule. They state on their website that you need a receipt for warranty. In practice, they repair under warranty watches without a receipt but it's totally up to them if they do it or not.


----------



## sgp100

On the manual page 36-37 says that when you save a session to the logbook and then visit the logbook the first think you will see is the current recovery time.

Does anyone see this to work? Because on me I can see directly the logs and nothing about current recovery time.


----------



## pjc3

sgp100 said:


> Because on me I can see directly the logs and nothing about current recovery time.


Have you been wearing a HR belt?


----------



## sgp100

pjc3 said:


> Have you been wearing a HR belt?


Yes I'm always with Suunto Smart HR Belt


----------



## pjc3

Was just a thought. Mine doesn't show recovery time either but I don't wear the HR monitor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgp100

sgp100 said:


> On the manual page 36-37 says that when you save a session to the logbook and then visit the logbook the first think you will see is the current recovery time.
> 
> Does anyone see this to work? Because on me I can see directly the logs and nothing about current recovery time.


I got this from Suunto Support

"Suunto Traverse does have Recovery Time function. 
All data that the logbook will show are dynamic. However, by default it will show sport mode name, time, date, duration, laps.

Recovery Time will be shown if you`re exercise is that intense and will be calculated on the personal setting that you set it up with (e.g. estimated BPM).
Should you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to reply to this email"


----------



## pjc3

So they are saying "don't be a lazy bugger and go exercise a bit harder"?


----------



## sgp100

pjc3 said:


> So they are saying "don't be a lazy bugger and go exercise a bit harder"?


Something like that!!!

Today Running 7Km, Avg.Heart Rate 164bpm, PTE 5.0 and I got no Recovery Time!!! In fact I was never able to see one.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

pjc3 said:


> So they are saying "don't be a lazy bugger and go exercise a bit harder"?


Or - more likely, to be frank - they are looking into an old manual from a time when they thought they'd implement that, but then didn't... (I have to get out to training again, but went for a city trip instead...)


----------



## sgp100

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Or - more likely, to be frank - they are looking into an old manual from a time when they thought they'd implement that, but then didn't... (I have to get out to training again, but went for a city trip instead...)


To be honest I'm on the same page with you. Even if Suunto support says that Traverse has this functionality, I believe they forgot to implement!!!


----------



## Reyesapo

How can i change the band Suunto traverse?


----------



## Jarrod Krug

Hey all. Been a bit of a voyeur on the forum... 
Purchased my Traverse back in October. I really wanted to love it---but the step count not syncing in Movescount just blows me away. Anyway, for those that are interested, I just listed mine on eBay (it is the only one with an ISOFRANE dive strap) Let me know if you all have questions..


----------



## sgp100

Reyesapo said:


> How can i change the band Suunto traverse?


Super easy. Check this video. Suunto Traverse has 24mm wide band. Suunto Traverse use 24mm Spring Bars


----------



## CragFace

Lovely pink ISOFRANE dive strap!


----------



## vurica00

uh guys please help :/ 
hm i got my bezel scratched and my watch is completely new so it bothers me  
so can you please tell me what can i do now to replace it? has anyone got similar experience? do i need to contact suunto and send my watch directly to them or i can go to my local dealer's store and they will send it? 

and important question - i went ask to local dealers store and a guy who works there told me that he will replace bezel without sending my watch away so im confused .. is that possible and wont it have affection on my warranty? 

uh im very sad now so any help will be appreciated


----------



## sgp100

One more surprise from Suunto and Traverse. On movescount when you setup an activity in the past at advanced settings we had FuseAlti now it changes to FuseSpeed!!!!

I'm wondering if in the new firmware we see Fusespeed or it another mistake from Suunto!!!

View attachment 7214970


----------



## sgp100

Check this video at 1:42, Check Traverse Firmware it's say 1.8.9 and not 1.5.4 which is the latest!!!!

I guess soon we will have a new firmware


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Yeah, an update is coming. But also, updates / test versions are (almost) always making the rounds...


----------



## sgp100

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Yeah, an update is coming. But also, updates / test versions are (almost) always making the rounds...


Lets make some speculations and wish list

So on the next firmware update I believe we can see

- FuseSpeed: It's already on Movescount when you try to setup a new activity on advances settings. So if it is not a mistake, Fusespeed it is coming to traverse

- Recovery Time: We already get calculation on PTE. According to Support Recovery Time its a valid feature and not a mistake in the manual, but I was never be able to see work. So I hope they will fix it.

My wish list

- Use the internal accelerometer for indoor running
- On route navigation get more info like: time and dst to next waypoint, remain dst etc.

Lets see and waiting your ideas


----------



## plab

I hope it fixes the bluetooth connection problem with Android ... It's a real mess


----------



## sgp100

plab said:


> I hope it fixes the bluetooth connection problem with Android ... It's a real mess


I guess since iOS its working without problem. Android problem must be sitting on the app side rather on Traverse.

But again its my assumption


----------



## -J-T-A-

Problem with BT connection with IOS. Used to work, but not anymore. Now it does start to syncronise, but fails after a while.

I have installed app again and paired Traverse to it again. Did not help. Any ideas?

USB connection works fine.


----------



## Oberkfell

Not sure if anyone has discovered this *bug*, but when my watch is set in imperial units, the POI altitude differential is always wrong. Usually by 2000+ feet. Strange because the POI altitude is always accurate. After speaking with *Gerald Z*, I changed the units to metric, and it reads correctly.


----------



## Oberkfell

Also. I assume one can't mix imperial and metric in the advanced mode. I have tried it numerous times to no avail. This watch reminds me of my VW TDI. B tank, but has a few annoying quirks.


----------



## dbryan1970

You could prior to the Christmas watch firmware upgrade. I used to have mine with advanced unit settings with distance in miles and altitude in metres but can no longer have this due to this bug. When you try to make these setting on the app it will come up with an error message. Quite annoying.


----------



## CragFace

No I had this problem since October...and emailed them and they said it was a bug that would be sorted in the next firmware update, but it hasn't as yet. Using Advanced still doesn't help.

I'm currently getting difficulty in it downloading my last 3 walks...I think it has to do with the fact I did a quick couple of walks round the (very small garden) trying to see what I would get...not a lot, may have to do a hard reset 



Oberkfell said:


> Also. I assume one can't mix imperial and metric in the advanced mode. I have tried it numerous times to no avail. This watch reminds me of my VW TDI. B tank, but has a few annoying quirks.


----------



## Oberkfell

I find it kinda funny that 35 redclover xplorer ABC watch is more accurate than the traverse when it comes to weather predictions. The redclover is probably 95% accurate for predicting rain, plus it has a sun, cloud, and rain icon on the watch. All which are pretty accurate. I have two of these watches. Mainly for working on the job. 

I always follow the 88 rule for predicting rain or snow (not my discovery), 8 point drop in the barometer over 8 hours something is going to happen. Well the traverse has somewhat came up short in that aspect. The storm alarm has never sounded. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Oberkfell

35 dollar up above


----------



## Oberkfell

Well maybe I have to have it set to barometer instead of auto.


----------



## mjs84

Does anyone know where I can buy the slate (OD green) strap for this watch at a discount to the $90 Suunto charges? I have the black currently. 

If anyone wants to trade straps (my black for your slate) please let me know! Mine is new in the box


----------



## pjc3

mjs84 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the slate (OD green) strap for this watch at a discount to the $90 Suunto charges? I have the black currently.
> 
> If anyone wants to trade straps (my black for your slate) please let me know! Mine is new in the box


The Core straps are compatible if any of them interest you.


----------



## mjs84

pjc3 said:


> The Core straps are compatible if any of them interest you.


Awesome! Didn't know this. Thank you!


----------



## HIKESOLO

Really, any normal 24mm strap is compatible. The hard part is removing the shoulderless pins without doing any damage to the lugs or pin holes. You can pick up a 2 piece nylon strap that looks great for cheap.


----------



## mjs84

Can anyone comment on the accuracy of the pedometer relative to a Fitbit Charge HR (which I'm forgoing for the Traverse). Thanks


----------



## HIKESOLO

mjs84 said:


> Can anyone comment on the accuracy of the pedometer relative to a Fitbit Charge HR (which I'm forgoing for the Traverse). Thanks


In my experience when I owned the Traverse the step tracking feature seemed pretty far off from other trackers. Seems like it WAYYY overestimated my steps. My Traverse would say like 12k steps and my Fitbit/Garmin tracker would be close to half of that. Fitbit and Garmin seems to be pretty comparable so I think the Traverse definitely is pretty sensitive to any/all movement.

That being said I no longer own the Traverse, so I'm not sure if the last update to the firmware made adjustments to the accuracy.


----------



## -J-T-A-

EatPlayLift said:


> In my experience when I owned the Traverse the step tracking feature seemed pretty far off from other trackers. Seems like it WAYYY overestimated my steps. My Traverse would say like 12k steps and my Fitbit/Garmin tracker would be close to half of that. Fitbit and Garmin seems to be pretty comparable so I think the Traverse definitely is pretty sensitive to any/all movement.
> 
> That being said I no longer own the Traverse, so I'm not sure if the last update to the firmware made adjustments to the accuracy.


I think that there was improvement in accuracy when they also added weekly, monthly and yearly avg displays.


----------



## xjonas

Hi, had my Traverse Black this week, just love it. Haven't had a daily watch for ages but this one I wear every day no matter training or not. GPS is really fast compared to my old Garmin 110. Works fine with Sony Z3 compact except for notification, but I can live without it. Trust Suunto will solve this.


----------



## xjonas

Ha ha, my fault notifications didn't work. Had to activate Movescount to be enabled to get notifications in my phone. Everything runs as it should!


----------



## WatchFreak_71

I haven't been reading this thread for a while. Just wondering if Suunto has finally implemented the transfer and display of activity steps into MovesCount web service.


----------



## pjc3

WatchFreak_71 said:


> I haven't been reading this thread for a while. Just wondering if Suunto has finally implemented the transfer and display of activity steps into MovesCount web service.


No


----------



## Quotron

Neat...


----------



## Oberkfell

I have noticed the step count is exponentially exaggerated as time goes by. I compared it to my Polar M400 and MIO fuse. The cheapest unit of all (fuse) is the most accurate. I also use it as a HRM. 

The traverse Is fairly accurate for say....200 steps then it has a mind of its own. The polar and MIO are about the same each time out. 

For me it's not a huge deal, because I don't really give a crap about steps. But, the accuracy is piss poor for an expensive watch.


----------



## ScottFree

I'm seeking to buy the Traverse this Friday after narrowing it down from the Fenix 3 (Don't laugh) and the Ambit 3 Peak. 

Two things swayed my choice. Lack of GPS bump, ability to use aftermarket straps and the MIL-STD-810G testing. Ok three things swayed my choice

The milspec testing swayed me most because this will be a beater/outdoors watch and while I certainly will use the upmost of care it will probably suffer in its life various dings, drops cracks and whacks through its life and the testing guaranteed a certain level of protection. Should survive though if Suunto can whack the Ambit like a golf ball.

Now I just need a time machine.


----------



## ScottFree

Just checked the Suunto website and looks like there have been two new Traverse variants announced today, the Traverse Alpha Stealth and the Alpha Foliage. Looks like they are trying to capture the fishing and hunting market too as these modes are being added. Love the look of the Alpha Stealth. So far it says release in the US April 19th and Internationally April 29th.

http://www.suunto.com/en-GB/Sports-Watch-Collections/Suunto-Traverse-Collection/#traversealpha


----------



## suunto123

Suunto-Traverse-Alpha-Stealth  - maybe my next watch.

Interesting:
if you look at "Specifications" you find:

"Track logging, viewing and sharing"*
"Route planning with altitude profile"*
*available at Movescount.com

so it seems, there will be a store at Movescount where you can buy special features (maybe even for A3Peak??)

BUT: still missing larger battery


----------



## newtonfb

suunto123 said:


> Suunto-Traverse-Alpha-Stealth  - maybe my next watch.
> 
> Interesting:
> if you look at "Specifications" you find:
> 
> "Track logging, viewing and sharing"*
> "Route planning with altitude profile"*
> *available at Movescount.com
> 
> so it seems, there will be a store at Movescount where you can buy special features (maybe even for A3Peak??)
> 
> BUT: still missing larger battery


Exactly, you hit the nail on the head. "missing larger battery" I like the look of the traverse but I cant get rid of my peak because of the battery life. Im hoping they release the features for the Peak


----------



## HIKESOLO

suunto123 said:


> Suunto-Traverse-Alpha-Stealth  - maybe my next watch.
> 
> Interesting:
> if you look at "Specifications" you find:
> 
> "Track logging, viewing and sharing"*
> "Route planning with altitude profile"*
> *available at Movescount.com
> 
> so it seems, there will be a store at Movescount where you can buy special features (maybe even for A3Peak??)
> 
> BUT: still missing larger battery


I don't think it means you can buy special features. I believe it means these features are available to be used in conjunction with Movescount. For example you plan your route on movescount.com and load it into the watch. And you can view and share your moves from Movescount.

The watch is seriously cool looking. I'm using my Vertical til June and will see if a new version of the Peak is released, if not I might pick up a stealth.


----------



## suunto123

EatPlayLift said:


> I don't think it means you can buy special features. I believe it means these features are available to be used in conjunction with Movescount. For example you plan your route on movescount.com and load it into the watch. And you can view and share your moves from Movescount.
> 
> The watch is seriously cool looking. I'm using my Vertical til June and will see if a new version of the Peak is released, if not I might pick up a stealth.


Maybe you are right, but they also write: "See the altitude profile of your route directly from your watch" - so my interpretation is, it has or you can add the altitude features of the Vertical.
In this case it would combine almost all the features of the Traverse and the Vertical plus Sapphire crystal.


----------



## Jeff_C

ScottFree said:


> Just checked the Suunto website and looks like there have been two new Traverse variants announced today, the Traverse Alpha Stealth and the Alpha Foliage. Looks like they are trying to capture the fishing and hunting market too as these modes are being added. Love the look of the Alpha Stealth. So far it says release in the US April 19th and Internationally April 29th.
> 
> http://www.suunto.com/en-GB/Sports-Watch-Collections/Suunto-Traverse-Collection/#traversealpha
> 
> View attachment 7686002


My birthday is the 16th. Lol. I need that foliage model!


----------



## HIKESOLO

Jeff_C said:


> My birthday is the 16th. Lol. I need that foliage model!


About 20 minutes ago I said I was going to use my Vertical until June and see if there are any new releases...but this Traverse Alpha Stealth is REALLY tempting me, haha. My son's birthday is April 23rd, what more could he ask for than a happy father? haha just kidding.


----------



## Jeff_C

EatPlayLift said:


> About 20 minutes ago I said I was going to use my Vertical until June and see if there are any new releases...but this Traverse Alpha Stealth is REALLY tempting me, haha. My son's birthday is April 23rd, what more could he ask for than a happy father? haha just kidding.


Maybe he gets your vertical! Lol. I wonder of both models have the red backlight? Good lookers these!


----------



## sgp100

to be honest I get confused with all these flavor of Traverse. In fact can be only one watch (Including A3V). Now we have the same platform with different firmware.

I believe its time for Traverse to have a major firmware update......


----------



## HIKESOLO

Jeff_C said:


> Maybe he gets your vertical! Lol. I wonder of both models have the red backlight? Good lookers these!


Well he's only turning 7. If my wife would let me get away with gifting him the Vertical so that I could get the new Traverse then it would be a cold day in hell, haha. Maybe I'll just tell her I'm investing in his future health 

Looks like both Alpha versions (Foliage and Stealth) have the red backlight option.


----------



## ScottFree

Well the Amber Traverse is on its way to me. Received a UPS email a couple of hours ago. Now I just need to find a way of speeding up time until Monday. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottFree

ScottFree said:


> Well the Amber Traverse is on its way to me. Received a UPS email a couple of hours ago. Now I just need to find a way of speeding up time until Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


And for a quick update if anyone is interested. IT HAS ARRIVED!!!. And is charging as we speak. Little cock up with UPS for some reason arrived a day late. Though today (Tuesday) is my day off so I suppose it is a blessing. Love the design and the strap is a damn good fit. Though I am looking at a few NATO straps. Second Sunnto after a Core All Black which was cursed by the watch devils. Can't wait for the Alpha Stealth,


----------



## HIKESOLO

ScottFree said:


> And for a quick update if anyone is interested. IT HAS ARRIVED!!!. And is charging as we speak. Little cock up with UPS for some reason arrived a day late. Though today (Tuesday) is my day off so I suppose it is a blessing. Love the design and the strap is a damn good fit. Though I am looking at a few NATO straps. Second Sunnto after a Core All Black which was cursed by the watch devils. Can't wait for the Alpha Stealth,


Nice, enjoy! So you are going to buy the Alpha Stealth in addition to the regular Traverse?! More the merrier I guess, haha.


----------



## Oberkfell

I wish we could jailbreak these watches like an IPhone. That way we could get all the software features offered on the 99 models of the traverse.


----------



## ScottFree

EatPlayLift said:


> Nice, enjoy! So you are going to buy the Alpha Stealth in addition to the regular Traverse?! More the merrier I guess, haha.


I certainly am. The Alpha Stealth I was going for mainly because of looks. But I might go for the Ambit 3 Peak Nepal.


----------



## newtonfb

Oberkfell said:


> I wish we could jailbreak these watches like an IPhone. That way we could get all the software features offered on the 99 models of the traverse.


No kidding. It's a joke that my A3 Peak which is supposed to be the flagship device doesnt have the features of the traverse and vertical. It's literally all the same hardware minus the GPS bulge and vibration motor. The only reason why the traverse and vertical were released were because suunto cannot release a new ambit that isn't close to the fenix 3. They weren't ready so they needed to release something, and they quickly added the new GPS antenna and vibration and the vertical and traverse were born. The software is all the exact same.


----------



## ScottFree

newtonfb said:


> No kidding. It's a joke that my A3 Peak which is supposed to be the flagship device doesnt have the features of the traverse and vertical. It's literally all the same hardware minus the GPS bulge and vibration motor. The only reason why the traverse and vertical were released were because suunto cannot release a new ambit that isn't close to the fenix 3. They weren't ready so they needed to release something, and they quickly added the new GPS antenna and vibration and the vertical and traverse were born. The software is all the exact same.


Personally I find that's more of an advantage as customers can buy the watch with the features that they want along the specialist sport disciplines they like. Not every person is going to use every feature so why not specialise in different disciplines and optimise features for them.

It's why I didn't buy a Fenix 3, I wasn't interested in every feature it had so I bought the Traverse.


----------



## Pirk

One of the iPhones benefits has been few models and support for older phones with software upgrades. 

I think Suunto looks a bit like Nokia en the end of their reign. Many very similar models and not leading edge in features. Even with good hardware.


----------



## ScottFree

Pirk said:


> One of the iPhones benefits has been few models and support for older phones with software upgrades.
> 
> I think Suunto looks a bit like Nokia en the end of their reign. Many very similar models and not leading edge in features. Even with good hardware.


Personally I prefer to be below the leading edge, instead of buying products that look flash, promise a lot and you have to wait months before they get the bugs in the firmware fixed.


----------



## Oberkfell

It's kinda ridiculous you have to buy a seperate watch to get a moon phase function. Of course you can get a moon phase app, but you have to be in a sport mode to use it. That's the little things that irk me.


----------



## ScottFree

Oberkfell said:


> It's kinda ridiculous you have to buy a seperate watch to get a moon phase function. Of course you can get a moon phase app, but you have to be in a sport mode to use it. That's the little things that irk me.


Personally what irks me is the crick in my neck sometimes when I have to look up at the moon at night to see what phase it's in.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Oberkfell said:


> It's kinda ridiculous you have to buy a seperate watch to get a moon phase function. Of course you can get a moon phase app, but you have to be in a sport mode to use it. That's the little things that irk me.


The Alpha series should not have introduced any *new* features software-wise, but the opportunity was there to improve the battery life, make it a bit more rugged, and include the sapphire screen.

The regular Traverse should have gotten the hunting/fishing updates via firmware update, and they then could introduce the "Alpha" series with the battery life of the A3 Peak, a sapphire lens, and the knurled/rugged bezel and buttons. To differentiate the regular Traverse and the Traverse Alpha in terms of software features seems like a mistake to me.

The Alpha should only be a premium version of the Traverse. Identical in functionality but a higher end version that comes in at a higher price point. That way you don't piss off those who invested in the original Traverse because they know it functions the same as the newer version, but they ultimately paid less for it.


----------



## ScottFree

EatPlayLift said:


> The Alpha series should not have introduced any *new* features software-wise, but the opportunity was there to improve the battery life, make it a bit more rugged, and include the sapphire screen.
> 
> The regular Traverse should have gotten the hunting/fishing updates via firmware update, and they then could introduce the "Alpha" series with the battery life of the A3 Peak, a sapphire lens, and the knurled/rugged bezel and buttons. To differentiate the regular Traverse and the Traverse Alpha in terms of software features seems like a mistake to me.
> 
> The Alpha should only be a premium version of the Traverse. Identical in functionality but a higher end version that comes in at a higher price point. That way you don't piss off those who invested in the original Traverse because they know it functions the same as the newer version, but they ultimately paid less for it.


The Alpha versions do have a sapphire lens, and in terms of GPS battery life between Traverse (100hrs) and Peak (200hrs) I would wonder how physically bigger the battery is on the Traverse compared to the Peak with the external antenna.


----------



## HIKESOLO

Yes, I do know it has a sapphire lens. I was listing what I felt the complete list of differences should have been. They nailed most of my list, but not the battery. Like I mentioned, the Alpha series should have been presented as exactly the same functionality as the regular Traverse, but make it have better battery life and more rugged/premium materials.


----------



## ScottFree

EatPlayLift said:


> Yes, I do know it has a sapphire lens. I was listing what I felt the complete list of differences should have been. They nailed most of my list, but not the battery. Like I mentioned, the Alpha series should have been presented as exactly the same functionality as the regular Traverse, but make it have better battery life and more rugged/premium materials.


Sorry about that, read the post wrong.

Better battery life is always good, but I wonder if it is physically possible on the Traverse with the GPS antenna in the bezel compared to the A3P with the GPS bump on the outside. That could mean the A3P has a possibly bigger battery.

Software wise it could be possible as well but I'm not a hardware or software engineer.


----------



## -J-T-A-

Does Alpha or Vertical have metal inserts in lugs? Traverse does not have those and mine is after few months very worn out. Sometimes strap comes off because of springbar does get out of its hole. BIG problem!


----------



## ScottFree

-J-T-A- said:


> Does Alpha or Vertical have metal inserts in lugs? Traverse does not have those and mine is after few months very worn out. Sometimes strap comes off because of springbar does get out of its hole. BIG problem!


AFAIK they do have some kind of metal insert.


----------



## HIKESOLO

-J-T-A- said:


> Does Alpha or Vertical have metal inserts in lugs? Traverse does not have those and mine is after few months very worn out. Sometimes strap comes off because of springbar does get out of its hole. BIG problem!


The Vertical is exactly like the Traverse - no metal inserts in the lugs. It does however have pins that are easier to remove unlike the shoulderless pins used in the Traverse.

I highly doubt the Alpha has reinforced lug holes but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Oberkfell

ScottFree said:


> Oberkfell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda ridiculous you have to buy a seperate watch to get a moon phase function. Of course you can get a moon phase app, but you have to be in a sport mode to use it. That's the little things that irk me.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally what irks me is the crick in my neck sometimes when I have to look up at the moon at night to see what phase it's in.
Click to expand...

Well...I guess. But, you get my point.


----------



## Oberkfell

Hell, just offer the proposed software upgrades on the seperate traverse lines for a fee.


----------



## antjoh

Pirk said:


> I think Suunto looks a bit like Nokia en the end of their reign. Many very similar models and not leading edge in features. Even with good hardware.


I think this is an excellent point.
I love Suunto but fear the path they are taking by diversing their product line by software. You get the impression that they feel they need to push new products to the market and the only "new" things they can produce is by cut'n paste their code into different hardware. It's a real pitty.


----------



## -J-T-A-

After 6kk usage some pros and cons shortly.

+Does work every time. No need to restart or reset.
+Good build quality and very robust (except lug holes).
+Possibility use aftermarket straps.
+Sufficient GPS accuracy.
+Navigation features.
+Stepcounter with history.
+Flashlight feature (very useful).

-Plastic lug holes (mine has now fixed bars with help of some Super glue : ).
-Battery life decreased noticeably.
-BT syncronation does not work anymore (iOS).
-Does need screen protector to avoid marks.

All in all good product.


----------



## jannes

ScottFree said:


> Better battery life is always good, but I wonder if it is physically possible on the Traverse with the GPS antenna in the bezel compared to the A3P with the GPS bump on the outside. That could mean the A3P has a possibly bigger battery.


I can confirm that A3P has bigger battery than others, it's a bit thicker too...


----------



## Colderamstel

Just received my Traverse... Initial impressions are that it is a decent watch, well made, good looking, but unfortunately it may not be for me. I am still experimenting with it. 

The layout and menu system is a little convoluted and to get the most out of the watch you really do need a computer, but that is ok, right now I am just trying to see if it will cover all the functions I want it to. 

I got a couple sports loaded on it and that seems fine, however, it does not look like it can use the step counter in it to do cadence (odd choice), and I don't think it can do any real interval timing for training purposes. Those are so far where it is lacking for me. Everything else seems to be operating as normal. 

I will give it a couple weeks worth of wear and see how it goes. 

Anyone who is a little more familiar with it that might have a suggestion on whether a few more functionalities can be coaxed out of it, i.e. cadence and intervals? 

Just so you don't think I am completely crazy, I knew it was not a full featured multisport watch when I purchased it, I was just looking to see if it could get close to the functionality of my Fenix 3 to the point where it could take over for that watch.


----------



## rdm01

lbovill said:


> Just received my Traverse... Initial impressions are that it is a decent watch, well made, good looking, but unfortunately it may not be for me. I am still experimenting with it.
> 
> The layout and menu system is a little convoluted and to get the most out of the watch you really do need a computer, but that is ok, right now I am just trying to see if it will cover all the functions I want it to.
> 
> I got a couple sports loaded on it and that seems fine, however, it does not look like it can use the step counter in it to do cadence (odd choice), and I don't think it can do any real interval timing for training purposes. Those are so far where it is lacking for me. Everything else seems to be operating as normal.
> 
> I will give it a couple weeks worth of wear and see how it goes.
> 
> Anyone who is a little more familiar with it that might have a suggestion on whether a few more functionalities can be coaxed out of it, i.e. cadence and intervals?
> 
> Just so you don't think I am completely crazy, I knew it was not a full featured multisport watch when I purchased it, I was just looking to see if it could get close to the functionality of my Fenix 3 to the point where it could take over for that watch.


I think you're completely crazy since you know it was not a full featured multisport whatch when you purchased it and you're trying to use as it!! ;-)

I also got a F3 and Traverse is really far away the things you can do with your F3 talking about training purposes.

I use my Traverse as a day-to-day watch and for hiking/trekking activities. For training I take one of my serious ones (A3S, A3V or F3) and go. For racing there aren't any question about how I'm going to wear... ambit3 sport!!

Good luck with your Traverse.

deporteporvida.com


----------



## Colderamstel

rdm01 said:


> I think you're completely crazy since you know it was not a full featured multisport whatch when you purchased it and you're trying to use as it!! ;-)
> 
> I also got a F3 and Traverse is really far away the things you can do with your F3 talking about training purposes.
> 
> I use my Traverse as a day-to-day watch and for hiking/trekking activities. For training I take one of my serious ones (A3S, A3V or F3) and go. For racing there aren't any question about how I'm going to wear... ambit3 sport!!
> 
> Good luck with your Traverse.
> 
> deporteporvida.com


I definitely realize that it is not in the same ballpark as the fenix 3 for training, but if it can do most everything I need then I can use it for travel when I know the workouts will be lighter... I don't know, really just trying to justify keeping two GPS ABC watches in the household... But I very much appreciate the reply. I think I have found an app that works for interval training, but it is clunky and requires a computer to adjust.

It just looks so nice on my wrist... everything is a compromise.


----------



## rdm01

lbovill said:


> I definitely realize that it is not in the same ballpark as the fenix 3 for training, but if it can do most everything I need then I can use it for travel when I know the workouts will be lighter... I don't know, really just trying to justify keeping two GPS ABC watches in the household... But I very much appreciate the reply. I think I have found an app that works for interval training, but it is clunky and requires a computer to adjust.
> 
> It just looks so nice on my wrist... everything is a compromise.


Exactly! In the last years I was trying to find the all-in-one GPS watch. It had to be good-looking, light, comfortable, nice screen, high GPS accuracy, multisport, full-featured, long battery life, great connectivity, easy to set up, nice workout planner... You know what? There's no one out there to me. So this year I decided try to afford some watches and use one or someone else depending how I feel the day XD

My current collection is: F3, A3S, A3V and Traverse. Basically I'd like a slimmer/lighter and multisport Traverse with the GPS accuracy of A3S and with the F3's connectivity and workout planner. Also they add the A3P's battery life 

deporteporvida.com


----------



## Colderamstel

rdm01 said:


> Exactly! In the last years I was trying to find the all-in-one GPS watch. It had to be good-looking, light, comfortable, nice screen, high GPS accuracy, multisport, full-featured, long battery life, great connectivity, easy to set up, nice workout planner... You know what? There's no one out there to me. So this year I decided try to afford some watches and use one or someone else depending how I feel the day XD
> 
> My current collection is: F3, A3S, A3V and Traverse. Basically I'd like a slimmer/lighter and multisport Traverse with the GPS accuracy of A3S and with the F3's connectivity and workout planner. Also they add the A3P's battery life
> 
> deporteporvida.com


How did you know about the watch I was looking for. I want the Traverse's slim profile and design and style with the Fenix 3's function and the A3Peak's battery and GPS accuracy... One can wish. The sad part is that if they just made the watch and sold it at a premium (not too much) I could easily justify it as I have now spent $840 between the two watches. I mean it would not be unreasonable to spend $600 on the whole package (even though that is still steep)

I have found a couple apps that can work as interval training, but they require a computer and cannot be set up on my wrist, moderately annoying. I also can't believe it will not record a cadence function given the fact that there is an accelerometer in the watch.


----------



## Oberkfell

In my opinion, I think all these watches are over priced, and possess many functions not even the best athletes utilize. However, I'm dumb enough to buy them; A3S, Traverse, Polar M400, and MIO Fuse. 

i like the traverse the best out of all the ones I have purchased. It has everything I need. I have never used the multi sport, open water, heart rate in the pool, etc. on the A3S. Don't care about V02 or recovery time. Just too may metrics to bog me down. 

Just get out and run or walk or hike or bike or God forbid - swim. 

The Traverse really should be about 225 or 230. Who wants to buy a blue sport? Haha.


----------



## Pegasus

Can you just have vibrate for notifications without sound now?

Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdm01

Pegasus said:


> Can you just have vibrate for notifications without sound now?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes ;-)

deporteporvida.com


----------



## Elanaiba

So, does the new Alpha use the exact same screen as the regular Traverse?

Also, is there a way to have the Traverse use the "inverted display" (black background) in regular timekeeping, but revert to the regular display when in sport modes?


----------



## HIKESOLO

Elanaiba said:


> So, does the new Alpha use the exact same screen as the regular Traverse?
> 
> Also, is there a way to have the Traverse use the "inverted display" (black background) in regular timekeeping, but revert to the regular display when in sport modes?


Alpha has a sapphire lens.

Yes, you can have negative display for time/clock mode and positive for sport mode.


----------



## Elanaiba

Thanks!

Re: Negative display - How do I do that? I'm wearing a Traverse and haven't noticed how to put sports mode into postive mode ?!

Re: the sapphire lens - Yes, I know. I mean the actual display. I like the traverse but I don't find it to have contrast nowhere as much as in their promo pictures ... and while i like the flashlight function, I don't like how the backlight function lights up the entire screen, instead of just the "white space". This obviously is more of a problem with the "negative display" mode. 

Also, would love to see a software update to the Traverse, one that would take into account longer notifications. If I'm seeing a facebook messenger or skype notification and the name of the person is relatively long (not just one word) then I don't really see the text, just the name. Maybe scrolling the text in the last notification would work? Pressing a button to cycle through notifications, without going through menus?


----------



## rdm01

Elanaiba said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Re: Negative display - How do I do that? I'm wearing a Traverse and haven't noticed how to put sports mode into postive mode ?!
> 
> Re: the sapphire lens - Yes, I know. I mean the actual display. I like the traverse but I don't find it to have contrast nowhere as much as in their promo pictures ... and while i like the flashlight function, I don't like how the backlight function lights up the entire screen, instead of just the "white space". This obviously is more of a problem with the "negative display" mode.
> 
> Also, would love to see a software update to the Traverse, one that would take into account longer notifications. If I'm seeing a facebook messenger or skype notification and the name of the person is relatively long (not just one word) then I don't really see the text, just the name. Maybe scrolling the text in the last notification would work? Pressing a button to cycle through notifications, without going through menus?


You can set positive/negative display for each sport modes in movescount web or app. See advanced options during the set up of each sport mode. Also during recording an activity you can go into menu and change it.

deporteporvida.com


----------



## Ridgeback63

I don't know if it's been mentioned already but there is an update for us Traverse owner's,I've just got it .It's version 2.0.5


----------



## pjc3

Changelog:


> *Suunto Traverse 2.0.5*
> - Route altitude graph added to real time route navigation
> - CARDINALS compass display available from GENERAL > Formats -> Compass unit
> - Fixed bug related to incorrect sync of advanced settings
> - Fixed bug related to imperial / metric conversion for POI altitude difference measurement
> - Minor bug fixing and general performance improvements


----------



## Elanaiba

rdm01 said:


> You can set positive/negative display for each sport modes in movescount web or app. See advanced options during the set up of each sport mode. Also during recording an activity you can go into menu and change it.
> 
> deporteporvida.com


I've tried in both the iOS and the web app, and can't find it 

In the advanced options for running I only have Autolap, Autopause and Alti-baro profile. What could be wrong?


----------



## Oberkfell

Sweet. Been looking for these updates.


----------



## tzz

Elanaiba said:


> I've tried in both the iOS and the web app, and can't find it
> 
> In the advanced options for running I only have Autolap, Autopause and Alti-baro profile. What could be wrong?


Hi, I've found a way to solve this. Not tested on after this last firmware update since my sport modes are already set up before. It's not any available setting in the user interface but display mode seems still to be a variable saved to each profile.

I use negative display during the day but want a positive display for a sport profile. 
1. Set display to positive
2. Sync watch with moves count
3. Create the new sport mode and save/sync

Then I set my display back to negative by using the menus on the watch again. Then every time I start that sports mode the display is positive during the exercise and reverts to negative when finished. 
Hope this can help you for now. I'm interested in learning any smarter way to solve this.


----------



## Oberkfell

I guess the only place you can set Cardinal declination is on the watch. There is no setting on movescount for it.


----------



## rdm01

Elanaiba said:


> I've tried in both the iOS and the web app, and can't find it
> 
> In the advanced options for running I only have Autolap, Autopause and Alti-baro profile. What could be wrong?


Sorry, my fault. You have to do as @tzz does.

deporteporvida.com


----------



## pjc3

Anyone noticed the vibration alerts are more pronounced since the update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdm01

pjc3 said:


> Anyone noticed the vibration alerts are more pronounced since the update?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they are. Some days ago Suunto launched a new firmware for Ambit3 Vertical and they also increase the time for vibration alerts.

deporteporvida.com


----------



## CragFace

Oberkfell said:


> Sweet. Been looking for these updates.


At last... they fixed my only irk!
I can now have Feet and Centigrade.
I'm going on a bender.


----------



## marmotmtn

Can I change display from negative (black) to positive (white) on the Suunto Traverse?

I have been looking at buying the Suunto Traverse watch. Just want to make sure there is an option to change the display from negative (ie, black) to positive (ie, white). Have read lots of posts that say a negative display is too hard to read and to stick to a positive display. If so, is the option to switch back & forth available with all four colors - ie, black, graphite, white & orange?
Also, I need the watch mostly for navigation, not fitness. I read a review that said the Traverse is basically an ABC watch that has a gps. Does this sound about right? 

Hope someone can confirm either way. (May have already posted this question . . . confused as to where in the forum I should ask the question . . . sorry if it's a repeat.)


----------



## RandM

You can switch back and forth on all of the Traverse models. There is a backlight so that helps with the negative display in low light, I just happen to prefer the positive. It is an ABC watch with GPS and a few more features such as keeping track of your steps, more runner/hiker information and it links with a smartphone. You can also load more sports into it. It is a great instrument.


----------



## marmotmtn

Thanks RandM. Sounds just what I am looking for.


----------



## marmotmtn

What's your view on Traverse color choices? I've only seen the black traverse. I'm thinking the amber might be too bright . . . and the white, not practical. Have you seen the graphite traverse? Which color do you have?


----------



## SyazwanKadox

Mine is Graphite Traverse. Awesome bro! If you like black colour, they have release new Black Sapphire Traverse. 390euro


----------



## CragFace

Tough .... 
and an idiot, to boot.

xxx


----------



## CragFace

Yes


----------



## DarkStarX1

I got the Traverse a few days ago and have been running tests. Here are a few things that have occurred.

1 - I've had GPS lock on and be completely off track when starting. This is in a suburban neighborhood with no trees. It warped the entire route and was telling me I was hitting waypoints way before I was ever near. I had GPS/GLONAS activated and Altimeter profile selected. I now wait and confirm it's in the right place before I start moving.
2 - I've created and imported different routes in GPX format for testing. These routes show up fine in the watch.
3 - The realtime altitude graph works, but I was doing a short slow drive testing and all of a sudden the entire graph was filled in as if I had finished. I was only half way done. However, the vertical marking point was still moving in the correct location on the graph. Huge [email protected] disappointment here.
4 - iOS synchronization works well. Suunto Movescount works pretty good, but the map mode has javascript bugs that break zoom and placement and require refresh of the browser.

I'm planning on taking this watch on a 100 mile hike in the Southern Appalachians, and I'm not confident it's going to work as intended.


----------



## Oberkfell

I may try out the route profile tomorrow, and see how it looks. 

I got pissed at the traverse the past two trail runs. The tracking worked for the most part except, each skewed considerably at different sections of the route. They were not even close to the track I ran. 

I don't know if it was screwed up because both times I was messing with the fusedalti or from pausing it a couple of times. 

Best GPS
GLONASS


So I went back to my Ambit 3 Sport. It tracked dead on. Other than the ascent and descent. I should of splurged for the peak when I bought it. That nub always points up; unlike the bezel antennas, and it works even under heavy tree cover. All without Blownass.


----------



## Oberkfell

I tried the altitude graph out on two recent trail runs, and it seems to work fine. However, the tracking sucked on one and mildly sucked on the last one. Of course this is 90% heavy tree cover. 

Used the Ambit 3 Sport today. Same route. Tracked perfect. The nub prevails. 

I just wish GPS altitude could measure ascent and descent worth a sh it.


----------



## CragFace

CragFace said:


> GNSS- I have to admit I got so excited when it became available, that I just downloaded the software and installed it, then you get a menu choice of GNSS or Compass or Orientation.
> Choosing GNSS gives options for GPS & GLONASS or GPS. I now have it on GPS & GLONASS and can't see any significant drain on the battery.
> As for the accuracy, I aint 100% certain yet if it's any better or any worse.
> I will compare the two eventually at some point.


OK Silly me!
I recently read the detailed instructions for the GPS/GLONASS use and having put this in as my default choice, but on OK accuracy and failed to realise that both will only work at the highest (Best) accuracy, thus resulting in battery drain! Tsk sorry.


----------



## mango_420

Anyone find this bulky and almost not as handy as described??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdm01

mango_420 said:


> Anyone find this bulky and almost not as handy as described??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me not.

deporteporvida.com


----------



## trailhippo

I'm new to the thread so apologies if I make any blunders. I've gone through this whole Traverse thread because I've been thinking about getting one and I have a few questions which I'm hoping you guys can help me with.

How easily does it get scratched (display face and steel bezel)? Meaning, should I put in a bit more money and buy the Sapphire Black edition instead (even though I don't like the look of it as much as the white one I'm thinking of getting  ) or maybe the Alpha Stealth? I don't hunt or fish, so...

This would mostly be used as an every day watch, casual hiking/photography trips, some light running, cycling, urban treks (travelling), geocaching etc. I'm not the most active person, but this is kind of being considered purchasing to get me interested in going out more and explore... and not get lost as easy 

Basically the most interesting thing for me about the Traverse (aside from aesthetics, it's about the only GPS watch I like the look of) is the GPS breadcrumb/POI/trackback features and I like how clean it looks (no Ambit wrist GPS bump).

I have a Polar HR7 bluetooth heart rate monitor, I take it that it _should _work with the Traverse?

I was a bit considered about the GPS accuracy while reading this thread. Right now I've been using my phone (Sony Xperia Z5) for any GPS tracking (mostly urban with a few outdoor hikes), so in terms of that, how much better/worse is it? Part of the reason why I want a GPS enabled watch is so that I can save some battery life on my phone. Since I'm not exactly an athlete I don't need it to be like super accurate in terms of getting absolutely every single swerve and curve I make as I move around, but it would be nice if it didn't make any huge gaps either.

As for battery lifespan... how long am I expected for this watch to last in terms of battery life and can I replace it or do I have to buy a new watch (like with most smart phones)?


----------



## rdm01

trailhippo said:


> I'm new to the thread so apologies if I make any blunders. I've gone through this whole Traverse thread because I've been thinking about getting one and I have a few questions which I'm hoping you guys can help me with.
> 
> How easily does it get scratched (display face and steel bezel)? Meaning, should I put in a bit more money and buy the Sapphire Black edition instead (even though I don't like the look of it as much as the white one I'm thinking of getting  ) or maybe the Alpha Stealth? I don't hunt or fish, so...
> 
> This would mostly be used as an every day watch, casual hiking/photography trips, some light running, cycling, urban treks (travelling), geocaching etc. I'm not the most active person, but this is kind of being considered purchasing to get me interested in going out more and explore... and not get lost as easy
> 
> Basically the most interesting thing for me about the Traverse (aside from aesthetics, it's about the only GPS watch I like the look of) is the GPS breadcrumb/POI/trackback features and I like how clean it looks (no Ambit wrist GPS bump).
> 
> I have a Polar HR7 bluetooth heart rate monitor, I take it that it _should _work with the Traverse?
> 
> I was a bit considered about the GPS accuracy while reading this thread. Right now I've been using my phone (Sony Xperia Z5) for any GPS tracking (mostly urban with a few outdoor hikes), so in terms of that, how much better/worse is it? Part of the reason why I want a GPS enabled watch is so that I can save some battery life on my phone. Since I'm not exactly an athlete I don't need it to be like super accurate in terms of getting absolutely every single swerve and curve I make as I move around, but it would be nice if it didn't make any huge gaps either.
> 
> As for battery lifespan... how long am I expected for this watch to last in terms of battery life and can I replace it or do I have to buy a new watch (like with most smart phones)?


It's not easy to scratch it. I'm using as day-to-day watch and haven't any screen or bezel scratch at all. Of course if you hit the wall with it you will be in problems.

H7 is compatible with Traverse. Actually IMO it's better than Suunto's one.

Traverse isn't the most accurate Suunto at all but my thoughts are it isn't worse than you smartphone's.

Don't worry about battery lifespan. We're talking about years and years. And if battery dies out of warranty Suunto's service will replace it for a really nice price. This battery replacement policy is very common in brands like Suunto, Garmin, Polar...

deporteporvida.com


----------



## SirClomper

I'm going to be taking my Traverse on a 9 day backpacking trip and want to record my tracks in high accuracy mode. My concern is that the watch will fill up with tracking points before my trip is over and will then start to overwrite tracking points from earlier in the trip. If I sync with movescount on my phone, even though I will have no cell service, will that suffice to keep from overwriting tracking points?

I just did a 3 day backpacking trip and ran into an issue with POI's. I was scouting locations for a sunrise photo shoot and was saving possible locations as POI's, using the same POI name (Big game 1, big game 2, etc) for each. The problem was that when I wanted to navigate to one of the POI's the next morning, I selected the correct POI and when I started the navigation, on the navigation screen it showed *all* of the POI's I had saved with no way of telling which was which, making it impossible to know which one to navigate to. Other than using a different POI name/category for each POI, is there a way to only show the selected POI when navigating to a POI instead of showing all of the POI's?

Thanks!


----------



## trailhippo

Okay so I went and bought a white Traverse and tested it out. I went trail walking and tried out the POI feature by quick saving one location. I then tried syncing the phone with Movescount via my PC (Moveslink2) which failed and then also tried with my phone (Android) and that also failed. I deleted the one POI and tried syncing again with the phone and lo and behold, it synced.

Anyone else having this trouble and is there a fix? It's a bit disappointing if I have to always delete my POIs before syncing the moves to Movescount 

I have the latest Traverse firmware and also the latest Moveslink.


----------



## Oberkfell

Having issues too. Says altitude is correct prior to syncing, then once synced altitude is focked up. Prior firmware it was due to Suuntos conversion. Face it. They have solid hardware and slip shoddy software at times. It's annoying as hell.


----------



## SirClomper

trailhippo said:


> Okay so I went and bought a white Traverse and tested it out. I went trail walking and tried out the POI feature by quick saving one location. I then tried syncing the phone with Movescount via my PC (Moveslink2) which failed and then also tried with my phone (Android) and that also failed. I deleted the one POI and tried syncing again with the phone and lo and behold, it synced.
> 
> Anyone else having this trouble and is there a fix? It's a bit disappointing if I have to always delete my POIs before syncing the moves to Movescount
> 
> I have the latest Traverse firmware and also the latest Moveslink.


I did a trip and when I tried syncing afer the trip it failed. I had a few POI's saved and when I deleted them it was able to sync, so the same problem you are seeing. However, I just got back from my most recent trip and it synced my tracks with my POI's with no problem this time. Not sure why it works sometimes and not others.


----------



## 5_against_1

Hi all,

I need some advice before pulling the trigger a new Traverse. I currently own an Ambit 2 and feel like I'm due for an upgrade. I used the HR monitor and sports mode of the Ambit quite extensively when I was on a weight losing spree but find I don't use those functions much anymore that I reached my target weight. Other than using the watch as an EDC watch, I use it mostly as a survival tool when I go hunting/trekking in the woods. The biggest feature that I'm missing is the breadcrumb/track back since I have to constantly take POIs on the Ambit 2 if I want to be able to reliably not get lost.

When the Traverse came out, I thought it was a beautiful design and it finally had the breadcrumb feature. After reading numerous reports on the bad GPS accuracy, I'm having second thoughts. So I have a few questions here:
1) Although, "inaccurate", is the Traverse GPS more accurate than the Ambit 2?
2) Is the inaccuracy relevant for my needs? I just want to be able to reliably not get lost, I'd probably set the GPS to 60s and leaving it running the whole day while I'm out hunting.


Thanks,


----------



## tichy

5_against_1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice before pulling the trigger a new Traverse. I currently own an Ambit 2 and feel like I'm due for an upgrade. I used the HR monitor and sports mode of the Ambit quite extensively when I was on a weight losing spree but find I don't use those functions much anymore that I reached my target weight. Other than using the watch as an EDC watch, I use it mostly as a survival tool when I go hunting/trekking in the woods. The biggest feature that I'm missing is the breadcrumb/track back since I have to constantly take POIs on the Ambit 2 if I want to be able to reliably not get lost.
> 
> When the Traverse came out, I thought it was a beautiful design and it finally had the breadcrumb feature. After reading numerous reports on the bad GPS accuracy, I'm having second thoughts. So I have a few questions here:
> 1) Although, "inaccurate", is the Traverse GPS more accurate than the Ambit 2?
> 2) Is the inaccuracy relevant for my needs? I just want to be able to reliably not get lost, I'd probably set the GPS to 60s and leaving it running the whole day while I'm out hunting.
> 
> Thanks,


The inaccuracy might not be an issue but maybe battery life is. I found my Traverse guiding me back reliably during a night hike where I really had to pick my path on rocks. But I've been in constant fear of running out of battery. Your idea of setting GPS to update every 60s might work, though, but I haven't tried that. I might try going my usual commute (2km) tomorrow with that setting...


----------



## tichy

So, it doesn't look too bad with the settings to "OK GPS". I did a walk with my son, shot some pictures and went around rather slowly. So, maybe that simulates your hunt ;-) A little bit of tree-cover around the lake, although nothing serious (since it's above the arctic circle). So, probably not a serious challenge for a GPS... pilotpirxs 2:14 Std. Wandern Move

So, regarding "I won't get lost" I assume it's possible depending you don't mind going through trees and bushes once in a while. But to pick a path where 30 meters difference might lead you to a dead end worth of a couple kilometres diversion or finding you on some abyss suddenly, I assume it's a different story. In dry conditions it would be possible to use the charging cable while walking, though.


----------



## 5_against_1

Looks like I'm gonna stick with my Ambit2 for now unless I get a crazy deal on one.


----------



## ScottFree

Quick Question guys. I updated the Traverse firmware to the current version (2.0.12) with the battery at about 50% or so. Then after the update the battery level reads 100%. Since the watch does not charge instantly, does this mean that the software will now stop charging the Traverse when the battery is half full because it thinks it has a 100% charge?.


----------



## Joakim Agren

ScottFree said:


> Quick Question guys. I updated the Traverse firmware to the current version (2.0.12) with the battery at about 50% or so. Then after the update the battery level reads 100%. Since the watch does not charge instantly, does this mean that the software will now stop charging the Traverse when the battery is half full because it thinks it has a 100% charge?.


This means the battery level needs to be calibrated. Just enable GPS and back light and let it drain to 0%. Then charge it back up again to re-store calibration.


----------



## Woody603

Hello everyone, 
I have spent the last couple days reading through this thread (back to Oct 2015) and I'm very grateful for all of the information shared here. Right now I use my old Core as an every day watch, and I'm ready for an upgrade. It seems the Traverse Sapphire in black with the option for a knurled bezel and HR monitor is what I'm looking for. I'm not training for a marathon, but enjoy hiking and jogging trails. 5 sport modes is plenty for me, and I like the ability to receive notifications.

I am thinking about pulling the trigger now, but I have a couple questions that I haven't been able to find the answers to. 

Many of you have mentioned the step counter being sub-par, is that still the case? Did it ever make it to the app or website?
Does anyone feel buying this watch now (while it's on sale) is a good idea given the CES is just a couple months away?
Is Suunto still providing updates for the Traverse, or does it seem like everyone at Suunto is focusing on getting the Spartan Ultra fixed?

Thank you very much for the help


----------



## sparksd

Anyone had issues with GPS accuracy with this watch when wearing the watch under clothing, e.g. wearing a heavy jacket?


----------



## CragFace

When I use my Traverse for a watch only...it lasts two weeks. Honest.

If I go for a hike I usually charge it before and after.
I think it is wonderful.


----------



## porter_ods

Hi, everybody.
Just bought Suunto Traverse Alpha Stealth. Watch is GREAT. But the strap isn't good as the watts, as for me. Would like to change to something more thick. Probably you have photos or ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Egika

There is a beautiful strong leather strap available for the Traverse


----------



## porter_ods

Which one? do you have photos?


----------



## Egika

check here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suunto-traverse-2207538-35.html


----------



## porter_ods

So, I had found some belts for my watch one of them has already arrived


----------



## porter_ods

By the way, has anybody checked the step counter? I think it shows more steps then have been made in reality.


----------



## porter_ods

And one more silly question))) Is there a possibility to scroll down messages received from the phone?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

porter_ods said:


> By the way, has anybody checked the step counter? I think it shows more steps then have been made in reality.


Step counter notoriously inaccurate. Many of us believe Suunto was forced to add such a feature due to marketing pressure and it hasn't been refined much.



porter_ods said:


> And one more silly question))) Is there a possibility to scroll down messages received from the phone?


No, no scroll. One of the few things the Spartan actually does better than the Traverse.


----------



## porter_ods

Philip Onayeti said:


> Step counter notoriously inaccurate. Many of us believe Suunto was forced to add such a feature due to marketing pressure and it hasn't been refined much.
> 
> No, no scroll. One of the few things the Spartan actually does better than the Traverse.


Thank you for your reply. I've just sent the request to SUUNTO support with issues described above. Probably they would be able to fix it in further firmwares.


----------



## UDIVER

Quick question if anyone knows.

I have a Traverse Sapphire and its been great for the last 4 months or so, but today the screen got real dim, the battery is currently at 65%

Does anyone know why this would have happened?

I don't use inverted display and have not changed any contrast or backlight options...

I turned the watch off and when it came back on the large "SUUNTO" letters looked fine but as soon as it went to the normal "time display mode" it instantly went dim??

thanks!


----------



## evbim

Hi,

I have Traverse Alpha and I had the same dim problem today. When it boots everything is fine but after boot it starts dimming the screen.


----------



## Adds727

Hi there Spookyeng,

Thank you for all the research you have put into this topic. I am also wanting to replace the strap on my Suunto Traverse and so far you established the 1.8mm fits best for the stock strap. But what length (distance between the lugs) did you settle for? Was is 22mm, 23mm, 24mm? My strap arrives today, but as soon as you answer this question, I can get the spring bars ordered to.

Cheers!


----------



## turbohobbit

So I've had a Traverse for 3 months now, and I've got a few observations. I bought it as an all round sports and activities watch - I run and cycle as well as hike so this seemed like a good option for me. My running watch - a TomTom Runner 2 (or Spark as it's also known) was fine and GPS tracked accurately, but the time it took to lock on to satellites was poor and needed a localised "Quick GPS" sync with my mobile phone just before use in order to reduce find-time. Anyway, I bought it to replace that, and also because I had a 40 mile hike coming up and wanted something to track that and to act as an outdoors tool (compass, etc). The Traverse seemed just the ticket. 

So here are my casual observations:

Pros:

- Looks clean and very classy

- GPS find-time is wicked-fast with GPS+GLONASS activated

- lots of customisation and visual options to get the most from the data recorded

- While a bit of a gimick, the storm warning really does work - It certainly did at 1am last week when we had a biblical storm!

Cons:

- GPS tracking is WOEFUL. I run twice a week with a colleague of mine in the centre of London. He has a Garmin and his tracks are always pretty much spot on following paths and roads whereas mine as pretty much always all over the show - wobbling from paths across roads where we didn't cross, sending us THROUGH buildings (one of which was the MInistry of Defence and another was Buckingham Palace!) and even showing me running down the River Thames. Unlikely. Now I know there is a convention that accuracy in build up areas is often poor, but we run along the river and in parks (i.e open spaces) and with clear skies and there is still shocking tracking. 

- Timing (stopwatch) and /tracking starting as soon as GPS is found is SUPER ANNOYING and can't be turned off. Blimey, every other manufacturer manages to give users the option to start an activity independently of GPS lock, so why can't Suunto?

- Screen customisation is a nice idea, but why can't I be the one to choose what I want where? For my running screens, it seems that I can have live pace as the main (large) info on the first screen but I can't have average pace which is of more use to me as main info on any screen let alone the first, and I can't have average and live pace on the first screen at all. 

- Movescount Apps - what's the point?

- FusedAlt is a nice idea in theory but it take a bloody age to actually find and lock (lioterally - so long, that I have never been able to make it work. I've heard you need ot leaver it for about 25 minutes to do it's thing?), so I have resorted to manually inputting my starting altitude as found via Google.

I'd be inderested to hear if anyone has any comments or suggestions on my observations - am I being too harsh on Suunto or should I head back to TomTom?!?


----------



## sparksd

turbohobbit - I'm surprised at your GPS accuracy as I've found mine to be quite good, comparable to my multiple Garmin handheld units. Agree on FusedAlt - I always enter my starting altitude manually. GPS altitude is always a bit squishy on accuracy.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

My suggestions:
1. turn GLONASS off and see if tracks are better.
2. Don't worry about activating FusedAlti on a regular basis. Only use it when you have moved to another area or after a long time of disuse. FusedAlti corrects for barometric drift in the background every time you log a move using GPS.


----------



## turbohobbit

That's very interesting, thanks folks. I've had a bit more of a look at the subject and it does seem that having GPS+GLONASS activated does cause some individuals problems with track recording (Garmin as well as Suunto users). I'll try turning GLONASS off and recording my runs for a few more weeks and comparing them with my friend's tracks to see how that goes.


----------



## CragFace

*Re: Suunto Traverse Dimming*



evbim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Traverse Alpha and I had the same dim problem today. When it boots everything is fine but after boot it starts dimming the screen.


I think you need to turn up the contrast... You have an option to increase it under GENERAL/DISPLAY/DISPLAY CONTRAST
you get a choice from 0 to 100%


----------



## blizzz

Niiice










http://www.suunto.com/Products/sports-watches/Suunto-Traverse-Alpha/suunto-traverse-alpha-copper/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizzaslut

Do we know if Traverse is still getting software updates?


----------



## sparksd

pizzaslut said:


> Do we know if Traverse is still getting software updates?


Suunto hasn't said anything one way or another that I'm aware of. The last update was 2.0.22 in June and that was 6 months after the previous update so they're few and far between.


----------



## pizzaslut

How is the GPS and altimeter accuracy on this model vs the Spartan line? Really thinking about returning the Spartan Trainer I just got and get a Traverse. So, far tired a few different watches and for some reason not to happy with the gps features(most lacked native breadcrumbs) and Trainer comes close, but lacks the gym features. So, I am thinking maybe F the fitness features in a gps watch and just get the Traverse(seen some good open box prices) to wear on the weekends hiking and when swimming(having time in the water is nice as sometimes I park at metered parking at the beach). Then maybe just get a cheap Honor or Xiaomi fitness band for the gym at $75 and call it a day. Does the Traverse tell you estimated calories burned when hiking? I like something about Suunto that has me wanting to say get this model over a similar priced Garmin model and I find the Traverse to be one of the best looking Suunto watches on the market. 

Anyone have a links to deep reviews of the Traverse?


----------



## pjc3

pizzaslut said:


> How is the GPS and altimeter accuracy on this model vs the Spartan line? Really thinking about returning the Spartan Trainer I just got and get a Traverse. So, far tired a few different watches and for some reason not to happy with the gps features(most lacked native breadcrumbs) and Trainer comes close, but lacks the gym features. So, I am thinking maybe F the fitness features in a gps watch and just get the Traverse(seen some good open box prices) to wear on the weekends hiking and when swimming(having time in the water is nice as sometimes I park at metered parking at the beach). Then maybe just get a cheap Honor or Xiaomi fitness band for the gym at $75 and call it a day. Does the Traverse tell you estimated calories burned when hiking? I like something about Suunto that has me wanting to say get this model over a similar priced Garmin model and I find the Traverse to be one of the best looking Suunto watches on the market.
> 
> Anyone have a links to deep reviews of the Traverse?


Most online reviews don't take into account the last update. Since then, the GPS tracking has improved when examining downloaded tracks. In the field navigating to POI etc was never a problem anyway.....extremely accurate even in dense tree cover. The last update also added ETE and elevation differential to waypoints in navigation mode but removed Track Back feature instead relying on breadcrumb. You can always load from logbook but still no waypoint on that either (mind you the waypoints were just placed at regular intervals and not at strategic points like obviously turns).
You can accurately estimate calories if you wear hr belt or overestimate calories (in my experience) without.
You get all the usual watch faces in exercise mode (unlike Ambit, Spartan) as well as your chosen ones for the sport mode. It runs apps. Minor consideration, but I have simple data fields such as minimum temp and slope count handy to check at rest stops. Unnecessary but fun.

The Traverse is a well considered outdoor watch suited to day trips or overnight outings. It would be fine for multi-day trips but charging will be required.

I am currently on a bushwalking holiday in the south of Tasmania but mostly hard day walks returning to hut in the evening. Between my choices of the Spartan, Ambit3, Ambit2 and the Traverse I chose the latter to join me on this trip due to its all-rounder abilities.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparksd

pjc3 said:


> Most online reviews don't take into account the last update. Since then, the GPS tracking has improved when examining downloaded tracks. In the field navigating to POI etc was never a problem anyway.....extremely accurate even in dense tree cover. The last update also added ETE and elevation differential to waypoints in navigation mode but removed Track Back feature instead relying on breadcrumb. You can always load from logbook but still no waypoint on that either (mind you the waypoints were just placed at regular intervals and not at strategic points like obviously turns).
> You can accurately estimate calories if you wear hr belt or overestimate calories (in my experience) without.
> You get all the usual watch faces in exercise mode (unlike Ambit, Spartan) as well as your chosen ones for the sport mode. It runs apps. Minor consideration, but I have simple data fields such as minimum temp and slope count handy to check at rest stops. Unnecessary but fun.
> 
> The Traverse is a well considered outdoor watch suited to day trips or overnight outings. It would be fine for multi-day trips but charging will be required.
> 
> I am currently on a bushwalking holiday in the south of Tasmania but mostly hard day walks returning to hut in the evening. Between my choices of the Spartan, Ambit3, Ambit2 and the Traverse I chose the latter to join me on this trip due to its all-rounder abilities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur - the Traverse works great for me. Real happy with its functionality and accuracy (I have 5 handheld Garmin units and a Galaxy S7 Edge phone for comparison).


----------



## pizzaslut

Thank you for the reply. An older review would do fine, just to get an idea of the device. Besides the hunting and fishing features, I take the Alpha doesn't add much more in terms of hiking features?


----------



## sparksd

pizzaslut said:


> Thank you for the reply. An older review would do fine, just to get an idea of the device. Besides the hunting and fishing features, I take the Alpha doesn't add much more in terms of hiking features?


https://www.google.com/search?q=Suu....69i57j0l5.10107j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

I believe that is correct regarding the Alpha.


----------



## pjc3

Daylight savings kicked in overnight. Woke this morning to my Traverse having updated automatically and Spartan still waiting for intervention









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Hi all..I bought a Traverse sapphire on impulse from another member here. Love the watch...however, my trusty old Ambit3 died (no longer charge). 

Is there any way to synch the Suunto HR belt with the Traverse for HR? Or does the Traverse doesn't support HR at all, period? Would suck cos now I have to either trade this or buy another HR Suunto model.


----------



## sparksd

SSingh1975 said:


> Hi all..I bought a Traverse sapphire on impulse from another member here. Love the watch...however, my trusty old Ambit3 died (no longer charge).
> 
> Is there any way to synch the Suunto HR belt with the Traverse for HR? Or does the Traverse doesn't support HR at all, period? Would suck cos now I have to either trade this or buy another HR Suunto model.


.
It does work - check out the manual:

Suunto_Traverse


----------



## halloalex

Hi. I wonder why on the Traverse renders day of the week is in bold letters like date/month, but in real pictures day is always in thin letters?


----------



## Mr_Wulf

Hi,

does the Traverse with a sapphire display have better display quality than the standard Traverse? 
I have an Ambit3 peak sapphire and now bought a Traverse. The display of the Ambit3 is much clearer and also the reflection of the display glas (I guess that's due to the sapphire) are lower.

I've thought about a custom Traverse Alpha from the Suunto online shop but as you can't return them - even without engraving - I'm now not convinced anymore after I had the chance to compare both displays with each other.


----------



## Edyday

Hello, I'm new of Suunto and i have Just bought a traverse. Does exist anche exploit ti upload a gpx directly from mobile phone (Android) to the Watch....through bluetooth or organizzarmi cable. Thanks you.


----------



## esteener

I have destroyed my lugs on one side of my traverse changing the band.... The strap now disconnects everytime I bend my wrist. I am currently deployed so not any option to bring it to a repair shop. Not sure what my options are and I would really like to be able to continue to have a watch while I am out here. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## esteener

I have destroyed my lugs on one side of my traverse changing the band.... The strap now disconnects everytime I bend my wrist. I am currently deployed so not any option to bring it to a repair shop. Not sure what my options are and I would really like to be able to continue to have a watch while I am out here. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Eric T Cartman

esteener said:


> I have destroyed my lugs on one side of my traverse changing the band.... The strap now disconnects everytime I bend my wrist. I am currently deployed so not any option to bring it to a repair shop. Not sure what my options are and I would really like to be able to continue to have a watch while I am out here.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Assume you have a bog-standard strap, how about a ZULU strap - if you can get one sent out ? At least you'll be able to secure it at one end & you might be able to sus out how to hold it in place at the broken end.


----------

